# 2009

## lubezniy

,   2009        .      -  *1  2010 .* 
 2010      -     1   2010 ,     1  2011 .                  .    ( -,  ,  )    . 
  1  2011       (,   2010 ,     ).   ,               ,     50   . . 
    . 

 Wiki   FAQ     .          FAQ - ,        . 

**  

_    .            ,           .        ,   ._ 

*:*    (   29.12.2009 .)            .     (  ) . 

             .         Windows. 
,        -    . 
                 ,           . 
   ,     (   )    ,           . 

**  

**  
 -     
  - v_2.2.24.0  17.09.2009 . 
     . 
      -  http://pfrf.ru/ot_primor/soft_progi_ogps/
:        WinRAR. 

** 
 -   -    
  - 2.7  18.12.2009 . 
      . 
      - http://pfrf.ru/ot_peter/soft/
:   -   *777*,   *777* 

**  

**  
 -     
  - 2.5.8  07.04.2009 . 
    - http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_smolensk/soft/
  .   (.  **   ). 

*  5* 
 -   (  ) 
  - 5.70.09  23.12.2009 . 
   - http://opfr-komi.clarionlife.net/dokumenty-pu-5/
    .         (.  **  ). 
:   -   **,   *111* 

**  
 -     
     -  http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_sverdlov/soft/
  ,  .     . 
: 
1.         Microsoft Office. 
2.        WinRAR. 

* 2008* 
 -     
  - 2008.2  01.11.2008 . () 
   - http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_krasyar/soft/
  ,  .      (.  **  ). 
: 
1. *          -1.         .* ,         (        ).        . 
2.        -   "". 
3.           ,      .    ,    . 
4.              .   . 

** 

 -    ,       ,  ,  ,  ,   .          ()   . 
                .    ,  ,       2-,   .           29  2009 . ,          . 

**  

http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=80  .        ARJ-,        ( ,   ,     ,      2-;             ARJ  WinRAR).        ( ZIP-)       http://www.lubezniy.ru/kladr/address  . 

*     5* 

1.      - . 
2.    . 
3.    "**"->>"** "->>"** ". 
4.      : "** ".   "*   DBF-* "  "*DOS-:  ASCII*". 
5.   "** "   "**",   ,    (.  1),  *OK*   ,     . 
6.       "** ".   .    (  "** " ),         (  -  40 ).         ,       ,    .    "**"     (    ). 

**  

1.  . 
2.   *c:\Program Files\PD_SPU\kladr* (       )    (    ). 
3.        (  )    (   )    . 2 . 
4.       ,   . 

**  

1.      (   C  *Program  Files\*). 
2.      BASE      *kladr.dbf* *street.dbf*. 
3.       *kladr.dbf* *street.dbf*  ()  ,       (. 2). 
4.   (   . 1),    *ImportKLADR.exe*,    ,    .  :      (  -  1,5  ),         (       ).      ,   . 

* ,             ,    -  ?* 

     .       : 

http://www.klerk.ru/kladr/ (   ,    ); 
http://www.lubezniy.ru/kladr/address. 

     ,    . 

*CheckXML -          2-* 

  CheckXML  8 .         CheckXML. 
 CheckXML   (   -  26 ). 
      ,          .  -       ,   .       ,           . 
- CheckXML,   ,        .          . 

: 

1.   CheckXML         . 
2.            ,   COM (, "*   COM-  * ").  ,       CheckXML   .      CheckXML   ,    -.

----------


## _

-  ,      .  :Love:   :yes: 

 :Love: -   ?      http://www.pfr.kirov.ru/html/programs_persik.php

  ,    .  -      ?

----------


## .



----------

.

    1 .      ?

----------

5      ,       , ,    ,     .   - ,    ?

----------

,  ,     2008    ,    ,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?      http://www.pfr.kirov.ru/html/programs_persik.php
>   ,    .  -      ?


  -   .        " "         . ,  .   -     (         DOS-  -     4.0)    5 ( ).

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,     2008    ,    ,  ?


    ,  .  ,    - ,       .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1 .      ?


 ,   ,     .    ,  -     1.   ,      ,      .

----------


## Nolina

> - 1  2010 .


    ,             2009. - 3 ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,             2009. - 3 ...


    ,        ...
     .      :   -     .

----------


## Nolina

:          ,  ,        ...
     ,  ,      .  , ,     ,        .
  +      ?

----------

,      ?

----------


## .



----------


## Olga_TUK

.     persw 2.6        .       . -    ?
.

----------


## .

,   ?   ?

----------


## Olga_TUK

> ,   ?   ?


!!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:

       .

----------


## Bucom

> persw 2.6


   news_persw.doc  .31: "   2.6   2.5 ?  1.   ,    2.6,        .".       -  (   ).

----------


## Olga_TUK

> news_persw.doc  .31: "   2.6   2.5 ?  1.   ,    2.6,        .".       -  (   ).


 !           .   ,     :Smilie: .

----------


## 2007

> 


? ...

----------


## _

, . 
,   :Frown:

----------

?
    2,7 pers  , !!!       !!!     -    ,   -   " ....,     ",      :Frown:           ?

----------


## Bucom

(  2002    2009 .)?

----------

(   )     2009!!!                ... 

   ?????????

----------


## lubezniy

> :          ,  ,        ...


     .   -     .   - ,   .



> +      ?


.            .    ,   (       )   ,  ,   - ,    ,   - ,  . .      ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> , . 
> ,


  192             .       . ,  (   )  , ,   ,       .    (  )    -     (          ),   .

----------


## 2007

> 


*lubezniy*,   ?          2009   ?          (   ),         ?

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*,   ?          2009   ?          (   ),         ?


       ,           (    ,    " "    - ,       ),   .     .

----------


## 2007

?    -  ?     ,     . (     )  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bucom

> 2,7 pers  , !!!


 2.7 c   2.4   2.6   :  . ,  ()     "" 2.7 ( "")   ,    "  " -    ,    DATA  "",    DATA   SPRAV    (    ).
        "".

----------


## lubezniy

> ?    -  ?     ,     . (     )


    ,       ( , ,   CheckXML -  10,  ,    ,    ).     -       (, ,   ?)

----------


## 2007

> -


  .   . ,   .   -      .  (      -  )   :Smilie: 
       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .   . ,   .   -      .  (      -  )


, -    ,    .       1 .



> ?


  (   08.01)     . ,   .

----------


## Bucom

Persw . 2.6  2.7  ""      (    ).      (     )   " "  (  ). ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> Persw . 2.6  2.7  ""      (    ).


 :Wow:      .



> (     )   " "  (  ).


   .      ,  ,        .



> ,      .


.

----------


## Bucom

> .


 . ,   #34        .       .  "",   ,        -  . :   .

----------


## _

,      -       -   http://www.pfrf.ru/about_free_programs/

----------

.    ,  ,  2.7
http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_peter/soft/

----------

,   -4-1      ,          ?     ,                ,      -4-1?

----------


## 2007

> 


   -4-2 ,      .

----------


## 131

,   PERS ()  .  , ,    .           ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      -       -   http://www.pfrf.ru/about_free_programs/


      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      -       -   http://www.pfrf.ru/about_free_programs/


     .  :Smilie:  ,    ,   .

----------


## Malbuh

.      1.5   ?        ,   -?  1     (((      01   , 15     ... 1  01.01.09-28.02.09  ( ), 91.03.09-14.07.09 ...     (   ).

----------


## SHLA MIMO

> *lubezniy*,   ?          2009   ?          (   ),         ?


              ,     ,     ,     ...      -  ...         ,    -   !!!  ,        ... ...!!!!  :Hmm:

----------


## SHLA MIMO

> Persw . 2.6  2.7  ""      (    ).      (     )   " "  (  ). ,      .


  ...   2,6   2,7      -     -     -  "" :Demonstration:

----------


## lubezniy

.  ,     2.7 .

----------


## lubezniy

(  ,     ;    2.7).

1.   " "   ,  "".   "  "      (  )  -     ,     ,   "".
2.   "",   "  ",        "".     .

----------


## Bucom

> 


--...   ?          , .. "      ."?     SHLA MIMO #45.

----------


## Bucom

> 2,6   2,7


        ,    -   .  #34   -    #36.   (  )    -  lubezniy (#48).  ,     ?

----------


## VASM

.
, ,   .     -,     -  :   "" 2 .
1 -    (   -   ,    -).
2 -  .        ...
... -    ?  :Hmm: 
...        ...

----------


## .

*VASM*,    ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    -   .  #34   -    #36.   (  )    -  lubezniy (#48).  ,     ?


,   ,   .           ,  , ,      .   -  ,     ,       ?   " " ,   ,      . ,   ,             .        (,   ,  ).       .

----------


## lubezniy

> .
> , ,   .     -,     -  :   "" 2 .
> 1 -    (   -   ,    -).
> 2 -  .        ...
> ... -    ? 
> ...        ...


  .      ( ,       . .), ,  ,    .

----------


## Bucom

> -    ?


       . ,    (..: "    ?").    !    .  =    (  -     ).

----------


## K

?

----------


## Larik

*K*,  1  ,  ....  ,  1  .

----------


## SvetaSG

5
   ?           ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  1  .


 .   (  ),   ,    .

----------


## Larik

*SvetaSG*,   ,    ,     .           5,    ...

----------


## Larik

*lubezniy*,    ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


  ,     (,  /).   , .  1.

----------


## SvetaSG

*Larik*,  ?   ?  ,    5.50.14  11.01.09?

----------


## lubezniy

> 5
>    ?           ?


http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net...ersij-po-dpu5/
      ,    .    ,      .

----------


## SvetaSG

*lubezniy*,        ,   ,  -      "".  :Frown: 
  ""?

----------


## Larik

*SvetaSG*, ,   ,   ,     .    /     2009

----------


## SvetaSG

> /     2009


    !  :Wow: 
    ?  :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*,        ,   ,  -      "". 
>   ""?


  .    .
UPD:       5.70.xx.       .

----------


## SvetaSG

> 5.70.xx.


  .   :yes:    -     2007 , ..     2  2007  2008.
 -  ?

----------

.   ,    2-3, ,  7  ,     .    ,   .  ,      ?  .

----------


## lubezniy

> .   ,    2-3, ,  7  ,     .    ,   .  ,      ?  .


,     ...   ?

----------

> ,  1  .





> .   (  ),   ,    .


1  8.1  
   ""  ""

----------


## SHLA MIMO

> ,   ,   .           ,  , ,      .   -  ,     ,       ? ,             .       .       .


  ...        -   !!! 
  ,      -    ...       (     ,    ...)      ... 
  -        ,      30.12.09 (       )   ???   :Wink:

----------


## Olani

,    2.7
             ,     .            / - 0,     6 ?            ?

----------

,     .

----------


## Olani

.            - . (   ).    .      . 
     ?  :Frown:

----------

> . (   )

----------


## .

> ,     .


  .     ,   .
    .       ,

----------


## Olani

> 


-     .                .

----------


## Olani

> .     ,   .
>     .       ,


. - !     ,  !      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bucom

> ?


   -    (        ).        ,     (   )?       "" -  .

----------

,  !   "  < >: 2009     40     48  ".   ,      .

     !

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  !   "  < >: 2009     40     48  ".   ,      .


  ?   (, )?

----------


## Bucom

> -    ...       (     ,    ...)      ...


  :         (,    ,  ,    -   -   lubezniy #48 .2).        ( #18 .1).    11.01.10 .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      -    ...       (     ,    ...)      ...


         192. Ÿ   .           .

----------

,   ,   ""   :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*,        ,   ,  -      "". 
>   ""?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...0#post52564890
           ("" - "    ").

----------

> -    (        ).        ,     (   )?       "" -  .


..           ?        ,   ?       , .    -  ?        -     2010 ?      ?

----------


## Bucom

> ..           ?


, !   ,       .     "     ".       ( ).

----------

> ( ).


    .      .      . ,   ,  .     .    .         .

----------

> 1.  . 
> 2.   c:\Program Files\PD_SPU\kladr (      )    (   ).


  pd_spu  kladr    ,     _ -  . ,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> pd_spu  kladr    ,     _ -  . ,  ?


  KLADR   .

----------

> KLADR


   pd_spu -    :Frown: 
 ,       ?     ..

----------


## lubezniy

> pd_spu -   
>  ,       ?     ..


ٸ   "",   ""      .

----------

,    !       :Smilie:  !

----------


## Iren5

:  2009. /          ?      4  -11   ,      .       "".

----------


## .

?

----------

:   " "  _                ?

----------



----------


## Iren5



----------


## 1

,         : :       - 100000 .,   -    - 100003 . ..  2008     3 . -      -11?    -,       ?        ?

----------


## 2007

> 


  :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,         : :       - 100000 .,   -    - 100003 . ..  2008     3 . -      -11?    -,       ?        ?


 1 .

----------


## lubezniy

> :   " "  _                ?


, .  -,  ,   .

----------

,    -    :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Iren5*,   ,        ,     -   .

----------


## Juliya_d

! 
, ,        " " ( "  5") ;
     04.2009 -  ,     07.2009,  11.2009 -

----------


## lubezniy

*Juliya_d*, . .,   ,  ,  3      ?   ?

----------

> .     persw 2.6        .       . -    ?
> .


   2.6,   .       .    -    ,        .

----------


## 2007

*Juliya_d*,    .      -3 .

----------


## Juliya_d

*lubezniy*    04.2009,   -  ,   /     06.2009   07.2009   /...     ?       - ?

*2007*        11.2009   ,     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*    04.2009,   -  ,   /     06.2009   07.2009   /...     ?       - ?


    192,    "     (. .)"   :



> ,       ,    .


      .



> *2007*        11.2009   ,     ?


 .

----------


## Juliya_d

*lubezniy* , [/B]2007[B]     :Smilie:

----------

, ,      2009      ,   ?

----------


## _

> CheckXML  8 .


  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 2007

> 2009      ,   ?


.  -11  .

----------


## lubezniy

> .


.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

,      , . :Redface: 
http://checkpsn.narod.ru/checkpsn.htm   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      , .


  .     1.  :Smilie: 



> http://checkpsn.narod.ru/checkpsn.htm   ?


 ,    ?     .       ,       (   CheckXML      ).    #1      .

----------


## _

-    http://checkpsn.narod.ru/checkpsn.htm ,  


> CheckXML,   14.10.2009 .


    ,     ,  .
*lubezniy*, ,    :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------

!

    .       "-" ().
           .    .

----------


## alexstrel

.    2009,   "   ",   "2010",    .

----------

? -11 ,   -6  ,   ?

----------


## Iren5

> *Iren5*,   ,        ,     -   .


 ,     .      . :Frown:

----------


## natalia87m

, !!!     -  ,    /   ??    :\    31 ,       .         ,            "   "     "   "????

----------


## .

*Iren5*,        ,        .   ,

----------


## natalia87m

!!! ,    !!!! 11   !!!

----------

alexstrel    

:  / 2009 / -1
 :  / 2010 / 1

       .   .      .
    2008 
 / 2008 / -2 - ..   2 

 / 2009 / -2  -

----------

,     .   
          ( )

----------


## Iren5

:
  + -11 + . +         .

----------

? -11 ,   -6  ,   ?

----------

,   ?

----------


## Andris

:
  . 2 . 14, . 4 . 24    15.12.2001  167-        (.  31.12.2002)      ,     () ,       ()      .    . 3 . 27    ( )  ,             ,      1000 .
...  ...
  . http://www.arbitr-praktika.ru/Arch/ts_pilot-13.htm

   :
     .      (-6-1)   (-4-1/2)

----------


## lubezniy

> alexstrel    
> 
> :  / 2009 / -1
>  :  / 2010 / 1
> 
>        .   .      .
>     2008 
>  / 2008 / -2 - ..   2 
> 
>  / 2009 / -2  -


 1  FAQ ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,    !


: , ,      2009      ,   ?

      , ..  .   -11    01.01.10, ..    (, ,     2008 .   ).

:       ? 

        (   " + "   ).

----------


## lubezniy

> :       ? 
>            (   " + "   ).


?..  192 ?



> 12.            ,   -1, -3, -4-1  -4-2, -:
>    ;
>        ,     ,        : "  ,    ... ";
>      ,    ,   ;       ;
>  ,   ,      ,   ,   : ",    ,   ,     , ";
>           .

----------


## Ya

. ,     ,     ( ).

----------


## lubezniy

> . ,     ,     ( ).


  ,   .

----------


## 2230

!    ,    2008  ,540   , 540   ,                                                                                                             2009    11788, 8833, 
  2009    11278,  7513,80
     ?
           ?
   ,    ,

----------


## lubezniy

> !    ,    2008  ,540   , 540   ,                                                                                                             2009    11788, 8833, 
>   2009    11278,  7513,80
>      ?
>            ?
>    ,    ,


  ""  ,  . . FAQ     1.     .

----------


## 2522

!!!!!!!        ,  1,01  1,03,     01,03  31.12  01.01  31.12?

----------


## Larik

01.01  31.12

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!!!!!        ,  1,01  1,03,     01,03  31.12  01.01  31.12?


  , ,       .  -4-1  -4-2.

----------

> 01.01  31.12

----------


## 2522

> , ,       .  -4-1  -4-2.

----------


## 2230

> ""  ,  . . FAQ     1.     .


        : 
      2009 11278  7513,80,
     11788,  8833,
     2008  540,  -540

----------


## natalia87m

!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> : 
>       2009 11278  7513,80,
>      11788,  8833,
>      2008  540,  -540


,    ,    ,   (    ,  )?       2009 ,     2008  .       .

----------


## 2230

[QUOTE=lubezniy;52566892],    ,    ,   (    ,  )?       2009 ,     2008  .       .[/QUOTE

   ,  ,      ,,,       :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

2008 540,00,  2009 - 540,00
   11788, 8833 
  2008 540,00 , 2009 10738,00,  2009 7513,00

----------

> 2008 540,00,  2009 - 540,00
>    11788, 8833 
>   2008 540,00 , 2009 10738,00,  2009 7513,00


 
***40: .   <>  <> [11778.00]  
<> [10738.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [1039.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2010-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <>.
.., [11778.00]   [10738.00] + [1039.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [11777.00].

----------


## lubezniy

> ***40: .   <>  <> [11778.00]  
> <> [10738.00]     2009-   <> + 
> *<> [1039.00]     2009-   <>* + 
> <> [0.00]     2010-   <> - 
> <> [0.00]     2009-   <>.
> _.., [11778.00]   [10738.00] + [1039.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [11777.00]._



     ?
UPD: ...  - -  .      2009 .

----------

> [/I]
>      ?
> UPD: ...  - -  .      2009 .


     ,  ,   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Larik

*lubezniy*,     .         . 
     08.01,  	

    .

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*,     .         . 
>      08.01,      
> 
>     .


...      ,     .   .

----------


## Larik

, .

----------


## _D

8.01.2010          (    ,      ),      ,  : 

!!!20:     <>
 .   :

----------


## lubezniy

*_D*,      ?     .

----------

!
, -,       -         -11 -       .   ,    2009     ,     2009   2008 .,   -11 -     ,     ,     . 3   ?

----------


## _

!        5.   ,   ,   ,       ,   -???    ...      ,     ?   .

----------


## lubezniy

*_*,   ?

----------


## _

,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   .


,  - .       .

----------


## _

5.70.01  15.07.2009, ,  )))

----------


## lubezniy

> 5.70.01  15.07.2009, ,  )))


 .  :Smilie:  .  1. ,       ,  , ,   .

----------


## olka81

> .  .  1. ,       ,  , ,   .


      ,     ?    -     ?  _,    :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

*olka81*,   ?   ,   .

----------


## olka81

> *olka81*,   ?   ,   .


  ... ,       ... :Frown:

----------

, ,  :
1.   -4-1  -4-2,  -11     (  -).
2.       ?         ?

----------

> 1.   -4-1  -4-2,  -11     (  -).


,    3- .,   6-

----------

6-?

----------


## lubezniy

> 1.   -4-1  -4-2,  -11     (  -).


  .



> 2.       ?         ?


.

----------

> 6-?


 
    ,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,


    ...       ,   -11  3 .  ?  ,  -      - ...

----------


## olka81

!     5   !  :Wow:

----------

*lubezniy*,      -    :Smilie: 
       ,     -  6 . -11

----------

5          " "?              .
   !!!

----------


## lubezniy

**,      ?      3 .     -  (    6 ).

----------

*lubezniy*,

----------


## lubezniy

> 5          " "?              .


  " "    .     ,        .  ,      ,   192:




> 1.  " "   :
>   -  -  - .
>  :
>    (, ., ...)          , ..  "", "", "", "  ", "", "", "", ""  ..,       ;
>          ""    ;
>    (., ., ...)  , ,   ,    "", ""   .    ,  ,    : "", "", ""  ..;
>        .   ,     ,       (, ., ...).

----------


## lubezniy

2.            ,  " "   :
  " "       "";
     ,        ,            ,    ,       .

----------

,       ", (, ...),    ,    .. , - .    "" ( )?   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       ", (, ...),    ,    .. , - .    "" ( )?   ?


 , ,    .    -       -1 .

----------

.   , .
  .
 "",  , . !!!

----------


## Ya

.


> . ,     ,     ( ).





> ,   .


.   ,    ,       . ,      31.12.09 .,      .

----------


## Larik

** ,     ,    ,    .  

 -
,   
   , . 


,

----------


## Larik

> .
> 
> 
> 
> .   ,    ,       . ,      31.12.09 .,      .


 :yes:

----------

""  , ,    ( 192)

----------


## Yanisss

!           ,     ?   -4-2  -11?

----------


## Bucom

> ...       ,     ?   -4-2  -11?


    -6-1.      ,              -    .       .       10 .  2-.    (, ,   ) ""        , .. "  ",   .    ( )  ,          (,   ),       (    )     -    -        -  .

----------


## lika25

1,5   3     ?

----------


## Lenik

5.      1,5    "".     . , - ,    ?
   ,        -4-2  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lika25

> 5.      1,5    "".     . , - ,    ?
>    ,        -4-2


- - -.

----------


## Yanisss

> -6-1...


50.            ,   ().

----------


## lubezniy

> 50.            ,   ().


   -4-1  -4-2 .

----------


## Lenik

> - - -.


,  .     --. ,        .        :Embarrassment:   :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## lubezniy

> 1,5   3     ?


 1,5   .  - .  :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239387

----------


## Yanisss

> -4-1  -4-2 .


.

----------


## Lenik

> - - -.


.   -    -   -

----------


## Lenik

> 1,5   .  - .


   . ,    1,5  "",  3  "".  ,      :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> . ,    1,5  "",  3  "".  ,


   .

----------

, ,   :     - ,    ,        .   :Frown:         , ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,   :     - ,    ,        .          , ?


.   " "       -  .

----------

,     ?  :Embarrassment:  , !

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ?  , !


   ,     ,   - .  .

----------


## Yanisss

> -6-1.      ,              -    .       .       10 .  2-.    (, ,   ) ""        , .. "  ",   .    ( )  ,          (,   ),       (    )     -    -        -  .


   . , ,        :
1.  -6-1
2.   
3.  -4-2
4. -11
5.   xml 

 ,     .,    ,   ? 
  "-  "? -       ?
 .

----------


## Bucom

> ...


    .  .      ( ) -            .      -  (    ). ,        -11.

----------


## Yanisss

> .  .      ( ) -            .      -  (    ). ,        -11.


.    ?

----------

, ,  .  192      ,    -11       .        ( 50 ),  .        ? (  5)

----------

.    -4-1  5 ,   - 5,  - 5.   -4-2   - 6,  - 1.    ,       ""?- ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,  .  192      ,    -11       .        ( 50 ),  .        ? (  5)


    5 (   ,  )  ,   -11  .  ,    ,     ,    (  ).

----------


## lubezniy

> .    -4-1  5 ,   - 5,  - 5.   -4-2   - 6,  - 1.    ,       ""?- ?


      .  -4-1     ,  -4-2 -   ( ).

----------


## Bucom

> ?


     ,    ...

----------


## Kompash

, ,    - (07.08.01). 
  ,  1,    .   ,       :
 : _-4-1
 2 (. 52-136) []:   ()   <>
                      <> / <> : 5867.00 / 14668.00
**30              94     6/8  <>=''
  - ? , !!      .

----------


## Bucom

> -


   ,                (          ).        -  .       .         , , ,                  .         . .      31.07.2006 N 192 (.  23.07.2009) "    ()           " (  .20).

----------


## Kompash

,   .

----------


## Bucom

> 6/8


  4/10 ( ).   .
  - .  .

----------


## Moscow78

> 5
>  -   (  )


   ...

----------

...
, -....
    15%  30.06.2009., ,  2458  - . , 1229 - .    ().
   ...     -     (   -   )...

----------


## lubezniy

> ...


, .   ,  ?

----------


## Z2007O

*lubezniy!* .        .  ()   2009 .       .    -     .     . !

----------


## marinka123

.     1 ,        -     ,   ?

----------


## di

,    .
  ? 1- , 2-   .     ? 
  -4-2  5-   -11   , 
     ?
 -11 -   ?
      ?

    ,    1,   ?          ?

----------


## Bucom

> 2458  - . , 1229 - .


       -11 (    )    .  "  " - "... ...".

----------


## Bucom

> 


         (  ),    .

----------


## Bucom

> ,    .


      (..      )  -11  "  1" ( -  ),      -  2  .        -4-2,   -  2   .  -  .   .       -        .

----------


## Olga2309

1 7    ?

----------


## Bucom

> 1 7    ?


.  "" . " - " - ...

----------


## Larik

4.... ,       24.12.09,    . ,        ,    . .

----------


## di

> (..      )  -11  "  1" ( -  ),      -  2  .        -4-2,   -  2   .  -  .   .       -        .


 !

   -4      .   - ,  ?       1? 

     .
   .
        ,      ,   ,       .            ? 
 ,   -  ?      . 40 ,  .

----------


## Larik

,     , , ,http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=pressa/xmltest/at.php

----------


## marinka123

======================
:
  marinka123  

         (  ),    .
========================

       ? 

          ,  ,    -    -  ""  .

             .- ?

----------


## Larik

*marinka123*,    5. ,  /, ,  , ,   .

----------


## Bucom

> - ,  ?       1?


,       31.07.2006 N 192 (.  23.07.2009) "    ()           "     : "16.   ,   ,  ()   .     ,   ()  ."  ,   -11      (    .. ),       " ".

----------


## di

> ,       31.07.2006 N 192 (.  23.07.2009) "    ()           "     : "16.   ,   ,  ()   .     ,   ()  ."  ,   -11      (    .. ),       " ".


   !

   . .
    - "  ".  ,  .     "  " -  ?     ,        ,     .    ,      .

        ,     -  " ".        ? +-?

----------


## Larik

2008 +10,  2009 -10

----------


## di

> 2008 +10,  2009 -10


!!

   -    ,      ,   ,       ,                 . 
           .  -.    ,  "",   ,      .

       ,    " ",     .

----------


## Larik

*di*,     ?

----------


## di

> *di*,     ?


 ,   . 

  .

   .  , .       .     ,   ,       ,  .            .  ,      - . 
    ,       ,    ,        .

 ,     11    1 -    .   6-1      4-2,    .   ,    .  ?

!!!

----------


## Larik

....

----------


## di

> ....


       ,    - . 
    -   ,     ,   .    ,     , ,       ,   ,      .
       .       ,       .     - ?

!

----------


## lubezniy

> (..      )  -11  "  1" ( -  ),      -  2  .        -4-2,   -  2   .


      -  (, 13001, 13002  . ).     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


,    .     /    . .



> ,  ,    -    -  ""  .


     ?    30?



> .- ?


 . ,   ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    - . 
>     -   ,     ,   .    ,     , ,       ,   ,      .
>        .       ,       .     - ?


, .

----------


## di

> , .


   -? ,   ,         .         .
    ,      ? ,    :       ,     - ,      .     ,      ,  ,  .        500 .    - ",   ".   ,  ,     .
 !

----------

> -? ,   ,         .         .
>     ,      ? ,    :       ,     - ,      .     ,      ,  ,  .        500 .    - ",   ".   ,  ,     .
>  !


  -  -   .

----------

> -11 (    )    .  "  " - "... ...".


..    -11,    ?
     ?

----------


## lubezniy

** , -11    .      .      FAQ.

----------

, ,     5 ,            ,      .          .

----------

,  ,         ,      :     " ".    ,    ,   ?

----------


## di

> -  -   .


!
  .    .
     ,  .
       . 
     ,     .    "     ".

----------


## di

> ,  ,         ,      :     " ".    ,    ,   ?


  11,    .    .

----------

> 11,    .    .


   2008     1 ,       1  . ,      , .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,     5 ,            ,      .          .


,   .    ,  ,  .

----------

?   1  .     Chekhml  !     ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ?   1  .     Chekhml  !     ...


  CheckXML?   ?

----------


## MalishkaMu

, !     +2,  2008 .,      2009 .?

----------


## lubezniy

> , !     +2,  2008 .,      2009 .?


.

----------


## -

,       
 ,

----------


## adianva

, -,         2008 .       Chekhml    .  .  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

*-*,  -         .           .

----------


## -

> *-*,  -         .           .


     .
    ,        ,     1.8          ,

----------


## Leil@

> .     persw 2.6        .       . -    ?
> .



    2.7 -     ,         ...      ,    !!! 
  . !

P.S.    ,  ,         , ..         -      .

----------


## lubezniy

> , -,         2008 .       Chekhml    .  .


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=182366
      .       - (.  1).    -      .

----------


## lubezniy

> .
>     ,        ,     1.8          ,


        (  "" , ,  ).     ,   .   1- ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> P.S.    ,  ,         , ..         -      .


    .     .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2008     1 ,       1  . ,      , .


.  1.

----------


## adianva

*lubezniy*,  , ,   . :yes:  , ,       :Smilie:

----------

:Embarrassment:  , 
  :   15,  -11.
    ?

----------

> .  1.


,     ,      ,     ,    ... ,      .

----------

> CheckXML?   ?


          .    1

----------


## 2

:    .  .          .,         .   .
    ,      .   "-".   ? - ? , .

----------


## Bucom

> 2008     1 ,       1  . ,      , .


: 2009:  . 0, . - 1 ( !)
:  2009:      . X, . y
 :   2010:   . 0, . - 2 ( !)

----------


## Bucom

> "-"


   -4-1  -4-2   ,    ( ..):
-  ,   ;
-    ,       ;
 ""      .     ,          , ..            .     "" ,   .        "" ()   ,   "  "    .   , ,   ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> , 
>   :   15,  -11.
>     ?


,  .    , ,  1   31 ,   ,  .

----------


## lubezniy

> .    1


       .

----------

> : 2009:  . 0, . - 1 ( !)
> :  2009:      . X, . y
>  :   2010:   . 0, . - 2 ( !)


   , :yes:     ,          ,  :Wow:     -  ,       !

----------


## Helena_Byron

:
   2009,      .
     12668,41 .  -11   12668.  12669 .     1 .       -1 .  ChekXML (  08.01.2010)   :
2
***30:    <>.   <> = -1.00  <>  2-    2009- ,  2009-    (   ),   

2
!!!20: .   <> [-1.00]     2009-  (    )  <>    0, ..:
[<> 12668.00  <>] - 
[<> 12669.00     2009-   <>] + 
[<> 0.00     2009-   <>]  -1.00 ( ).

    0,    :
***40: .   <>  <> [12668.00]  
<> [12669.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2010-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <>.
.., [12668.00]   [12669.00] + [0.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [12669.00].
 -? :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> :
>    2009,      .


   (.  1).

----------


## Helena_Byron

,    :Smilie: , .     2010         -1 .

----------

, ,      ,           .    :
:      .
   -11,      ,  -  .   ,   .  ?

----------


## lubezniy

** ,       ,      .    ,       .

----------


## tata1234

-11.  /,  .   "  "   ?   ""  .

----------


## 2

> -4-1  -4-2   ,    ( ..):
> -  ,   ;
> -    ,       ;
>  ""      .     ,          , ..            .     "" ,   .        "" ()   ,   "  "    .   , ,   ,   .


: "         ."
        .    .

----------


## lubezniy

*2*,      ,   .         ,    ,       1 (, ,   ).

----------


## 2

> *2*,      ,   .         ,    ,       1 (, ,   ).


,         ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,         ?


     . ,        .

----------


## wertolet

> -11.  /,  .   "  "   ?   ""  .


  ,

----------


## tata1234

> ,


    4,19.       ,     "   1-  _  ...
     . 
 <>     ,   . 
 <></>"
     tester.
     ?

----------


## tata1234

.  : "     : "","","","","""

----------


## lubezniy

*tata1234*,            .

----------


## tata1234

,   .      -11,      "","","","",""".            ,     :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

*tata1234*,   ,    Excel.

----------


## tata1234

.    . ,     ,        .         :Smilie:

----------


## Desperado

, .  2009          .   .        ?    ?

----------


## lubezniy

*Desperado*,   ,       .              .

----------


## Desperado

> *Desperado*,   ,       .              .


     ?   : 1.    ,  .  . ., 1.  .. " "   , 2.        , 3.     (1  1  1  1 + 2  2), 3.    .

----------


## -

, !!!
    . 
    - ,  -, ..
    ??
    .    ??? (      ,  )
        -4-2.   01.01.09-30.06.09,  01.07.09-31.12.09      
    ????      ??

----------


## Zanuda

. - ,   " "  -11,    ?

----------

*Zanuda*    ,     .? !

----------

-11.        ,      .   ,  .        .

----------


## Zanuda

,         ,       -11 .   , , .  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> - ,  -, ..
>     ??
>     .    ??? (      ,  )


      1 -  .         ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> *Zanuda*    ,     .? !


   .       ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?   : 1.    ,  .  . ., 1.  .. " "   , 2.        , 3.     (1  1  1  1 + 2  2), 3.    .


  ,  ...  . 2,   ,        ( ,     ).      ,    -            .

----------


## Juli-buh

> *K*,  1  ,  ....  ,  1  .


 ?      1 8.1,       ,         .

----------


## -

01.01.09-30.06.09,  01.07.09-31.12.09      
    ????      ??

----------


## Yanisss

> 01.01.09-30.06.09,  01.07.09-31.12.09      
>     ????      ??



   01.01.09-31.12.09,     /  - , ,

----------


## Katerina3783

> ?      1 8.1,       ,         .


   (       -      ,     :Redface: )!   8-  -   !
      ?     ?

----------


## Larik

24.12.09?

----------


## Nad1985

!!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:
  ????  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bucom

> 


..  / ,    (  -   -  ), ...

----------


## Bucom

> ?


, ..  -   .

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:
>   ????  !!!!!!!!!!!


,      ?   .

----------

, !   .
   . ,   " " - ""  "":
1.         () (. ).
2.     ,     ,     ?

----------

,   ,    -6-1, -11, -4-2.
  2      ??
   ,    ??
   ???

----------


## Katerina3783

> 24.12.09?


   ,           -       18 .         (        )...

----------


## Katerina3783

> ,   ,    -6-1, -11, -4-2.
>   2      ??
>    ,    ??
>    ???


   -        
 2 ,

----------


## lubezniy

> . ,   " " - ""  "":


      ?     .

----------


## Nad1985

,        ??
,     ... :Love:

----------

> ?     .


 "-"  22.01.2009 . (  " " ").    .

----------

> -? ,   ,         .         .
>     ,      ? ,    :       ,     - ,      .     ,      ,  ,  .        500 .    - ",   ".   ,  ,     .
>  !


    , ,  ...  ,  -,   -     , - .

----------

,  !  -11    ,     ,    4850 ( .),    ,    4849,6 ?

----------


## Katerina3783

> ,        ??
> ,     ...


      -

----------


## 86

()      ,  1  ( ),        ,         .       ???  18     -6-1 ()   -1 ???

----------


## kaktusova

> ,        ??
> ,     ...


  .xls

----------


## helgap

1  2.3  
   ,    CheckXML'  .        .   -  1     .   ,    ?

----------


## Nad1985

=)

----------

,  ,   2009.   . /  ,        ?

----------


## Explo

:        ,    (  -)?

  ,              .  -     ...    ???

----------


## Larik



----------


## Larik

**,  /  ,  -11, ,   ().    01 ,  .

----------


## Larik

> ,  !  -11    ,     ,    4850 ( .),    ,    4849,6 ?


  4850,00

----------


## Katerina3783

> ()      ,  1  ( ),        ,         .       ???  18     -6-1 ()   -1 ???


    " ".       , -11,  ,    -    .   2- .
        .    .

----------


## Katerina3783

> **,  /  ,  -11, ,   ().    01 ,  .


  :yes:

----------


## Nad1985

-4-1,         ??

----------


## Katerina3783

> -4-1,         ??


   ?

----------


## Nad1985

-
      -.
  ??

----------


## Larik

4-1

----------


## lubezniy

> -
>       -.
>   ??


-4-2   6     /.

----------


## Pella

, -:
    .  ,     2008, /  2009        2009-2010.   2009          2009,..  2008. ..  2009      .
           -    2008...
, -, ....

----------


## lubezniy

*Pella*,   .       ?
    FAQ (   1)    ,    .

----------


## Pella

!    ,      2008          2009 ,    -11    (       )   2008 .    ?  ?       :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> !    ,      2008          2009 ,    -11    (       )   2008 .    ?


, .      .  :Smilie:     ,       .        2010 .

----------


## Pella

,         :Smilie: 
,       2008 ,           2008 ( ),  2009 (     ). ??
     ... :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       2008 ,           2008 ( ),  2009 (     ). ??


 .

----------


## Pella

!!!!!

----------

,        ,     ?      ?

----------


## -7

> ,        ,     ?      ?


 .

----------


## Desperado

> -
>       -.
>   ??





> 4-1





> -4-2   6     /.


   ?    -?

----------

"-.  ,  ,    / <>:-"   ?       .
.

----------


## katze

> .     ,   .
>     .       ,


  01.01.09  12.02.09   , 16.02-,   .       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> "-.  ,  ,    / <>:-"   ?       .


, ,  ,   .   ,   . ,      ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> 01.01.09  12.02.09   , 16.02-,   .       ?


.    .

----------

.    ,      (3- ).   -   ( 1-, 2-, 4- ),    .  . 3- .    !

----------


## _

,         ?     . ?
            / (,   . ).       ,   ...     ,   ...

----------

> ?    -?


  -4-1

----------


## RitaR

!

  "" ,   ...  :Embarrassment: 
 -11          ......-  ,     ......

----------


## 131

> !
> 
>   "" ,   ... 
>  -11          ......-  ,     ......



...,     -    - ?      -     :Wow:

----------


## bazilic

!    .    1:  8.   "  -4",        - ,   .     "      -4",    "      !"      "  -4",    ,   ...  ,       - ?

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>   "" ,   ...





> ...,


      FAQ.  :Smilie:

----------

-      -     C-4.1 (2) - -

----------

> "-.  ,  ,    / <>:-"   ?       .
> .


 -   ,   .   2.6       ,  -    ( -4-1).
     CheckXML,   .

----------


## sleb

. ,    2.6  ,    .         ,    ,         (  XML,    ).  ,     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> . ,    2.6  ,    .         ,    ,         (  XML,    ).  ,     ?


  .  ,   .

----------


## MAR2008

!             - .      -4-2  -4-1   ?

----------


## .

> 4850,00


, ,           ?

   (-11, -6-1  -4-2)    ,      ?     1:,         ,   ,    -    :Frown:

----------


## Bucom

-  ; -11 -  ; -6-1  -4-2 -  .

----------

.       ?

----------

-   ( )
 -   
  -   

      -4-2   ?
        -4-1     ?

----------


## Larik

> -   ( )
>  -   
>   -   
> 
>       -4-2   ?
>         -4-1     ?


,

----------


## barm

.       ()?          ?
  ?

----------

> -   .        " "         . ,  .


 


  . , ..  
    ,        ,      
 ()

Larik,

----------


## lubezniy

> !             - .      -4-2  -4-1   ?


   .    -  .   ( . ) - -4-1.    - -4-1.          - -4-1.         - -4-1.     ,        - -4-1.    (  ) - -4-2.

----------


## lubezniy

> . , ..  
>     ,        ,      
>  ()


.   ,          ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .       ()?


 .   .



> ?


  .



> ?


10%  .

----------


## lubezniy

> -   ( )
>  -   
>   -   
> 
>       -4-2   ?
>         -4-1     ?


.    -4-1:
 -  ;
 - 
-... .

                .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

,     :

1. .    -      .    2008, .    2009 .?
2.   . . -??????  ?  ,  ?
3.    . -        .    .

  : ,    ,      ?

 .

----------


## lubezniy

*zhuravleva-nv*, .  #361.

----------


## kile4ka

,            -   07.00. :Dezl:

----------

> -   ( )
>  -   
>   -   
> 
>       -4-2   ?
>         -4-1     ?


 -4-1,     .  .

----------


## Irik1

!    -11   "       .   0"           ,  -  .

----------

> !    -11   "       .   0"           ,  -  .


        -11.

----------


## lubezniy

> -11   "       .


    .  :Smilie:

----------

> .


 )))   2008 .)))     
                3-4-2  3-4-1???

----------


## lubezniy

> 3-4-2  3-4-1???


       ?

----------


## Irik1

!!!!

    ?



> .    -4-1:

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


. .  #374.

----------

> 1  FAQ ?


!    " 1"?

----------


## lubezniy

> !    " 1"?


  ,          .

----------


## Natysik

!
, ,         ,      ""?   ""        ,      ?

  "   "              ?

    ,      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> !
> , ,         ,      ""?   ""        ,      ?


 . 2  -  .




> "   "              ?


  .          .



> ,      ?


 .

----------


## Natysik

! 
   ,    ,  -    ?  140     ..   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> ! 
>    ,    ,  -    ?  140     ..


.         -    ,  -.

----------


## kve082

,    2 - --11,   .  -     ?

----------


## Natysik

> .         -    ,  -.


  , , ,   :Smilie: 
            ?    "."     . 
     =0    .

----------


## lubezniy

> , , ,  
>             ?    "."     . 
>      =0    .


    ,  .  ( )  .       .   ,     .

----------


## Natysik

> ,  .  ( )  .       .   ,     .



 !!!!  :Smilie:

----------

, .         -11,   ,      4 ,     ,   ,       ,   ,  ,

----------


## Bucom

> ,    2 - --11,   .  -     ?

----------


## sql

???        -,     ,             ,     	*"
    ."*   ,    .
   -         ,  -11     .    .     ( 2008  2009)?

----------


## lubezniy

> ???        -,     ,             ,         *"
>     ."*    ,    .


  .    .



> -         ,  -11     .    .     ( 2008  2009)?


.  1.

----------

> .    .
> 
> .  1.


 ,    1?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    1?


  .

----------

> , .         -11,   ,      4 ,     ,   ,       ,   ,  ,


   .        ..

----------

> ,    1?


      . 1      .

----------

,     ,    -  ,     4-1,  4- 2?.

----------

> ,     ,    -  ,     4-1,  4- 2?.


     --4-2   ,     (,, ...)-      -4-1

----------

, .

----------

.  (((   ((   .

----------


## lubezniy

**,    ?      .  :Smilie:

----------

))   ((    ))

----------


## -7

**,    1   ,   :Wink:

----------

.    ?))

----------


## lubezniy

**,      ...  .

----------

,    -4-1   ""            1.5   3 ?   ,      1      !!!, ..      1.5        ,   !

----------


## Imelnila

:Smilie: 
      -   .       -          ( 50  )   .      .      ,     ,      ,   .
          -         .  ,        ,    - 0?  :Frown:

----------


## Bucom

> "" ...        1.5   3


  . 256: "...           ,        (        )."

----------


## Imelnila

,     -   -  ?  :Frown:

----------


## Bucom

> 


     (  ).           .

----------


## Bucom

> -  ?


 =     . ,   . ,   (..      )

----------


## Imelnila

> (  ).           .


, !   ,             ?  :Frown:

----------


## Imelnila

> =     . ,   . ,   (..      )


, !   ,      )))

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    -4-1   ""            1.5   3 ?   ,      1      !!!, ..      1.5        ,   !


_http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239387_

----------

, ,    ,  ,  12.01.09-31.05.09- ,  01.06.09- 31.12.09 -     1,5 .    01.01.09  11.01.09  / 625 .

----------


## lubezniy

**,  -  .

----------

,   - .
     -      -4-1   -6;   -4-2    -6.    .
  -4-1                ?    -.
           - 01.01.09-11.01.09 -    ;
  12.01.09-31.05.09 - 
  01.06.09-31.12.09 - .
       .
      -    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   - .
>      -      -4-1   -6;   -4-2    -6.    .
>   -4-1                ?    -.
>            - 01.01.09-11.01.09 -    ;
>   12.01.09-31.05.09 - 
>   01.06.09-31.12.09 - .
>        .
>       -    ?


 , -    ,     ,   .   -     ""     .
UPD: ... ,    .           ( ,   ).

----------

!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :


-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    -<>


    ?   1 7.7 ,   1 ,    -  .  CheckXML   08.01.10

----------


## lubezniy

**,    - .

----------

!  .

----------


## upfr06

2010 .              (-11  -4-),    2010      ,     CheckXML ?

----------

> , -    ,     ,   .   -     ""     .
> UPD: ... ,    .           ( ,   ).


 ,   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Lyubov K

, ,           ?  "",    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 2010 .              (-11  -4-),    2010      ,     CheckXML ?


, -,   .    ,      2010       .

----------


## kve082

.      -     :    .  , !!

----------


## kve082

-11  ,

----------

> , ,           ?  "",    ?


   , .

----------

> .      -     :    .  , !!


         .



  F9   Enter

----------


## Lyubov K

> , .


    .    .

----------


## Alandra

docpu        !

----------

,     31 ,      01.07  30.11.          31.03,            /,      .      .   ??     30.11,        ,  ,    ,      ??         .           ??

----------

> ,     31 ,      01.07  30.11.          31.03,            /,      .      .   ??     30.11,        ,  ,    ,      ??         .           ??


        .    ()   .

----------

??   ??       2      .

----------


## Lyubov K

> ??   ??       2      .


  ->   ->

----------


## Irik1

!
  "    "   "  "          ?

         ,           ?     ,    ???

 !

----------


## Bucom

> 


     (   ?).  (   )         /, ..        .        .

----------


## Irik1

> (   ?).


  )))      3-4-1  -11

----------


## _

Irik1,     ,    ?
  ,    (  ,  ).




> ..        .


 ?

----------


## Irik1

> 


 !!!

----------


## Irik1

?



> !
>   "    "   "  "          ?

----------

2009     ,       ,           -4-1,    -4-2?

----------

> 2009     ,       ,           -4-1,    -4-2?


        -4-2 ,     .

----------


## 88

- ,     1 ,    .   ?

----------

> -4-2 ,     .


  ,      2009    ..   -4-1  -4-2 ?

----------


## 88

> - ,     1 ,    .


 ,    ,     .   ?

----------


## IRINA-G

! ,     . :   2008    ,    2009     + 1   (  ),     1,5 .        24.01),  1    () - 25.01,   26.01   .   ,

----------


## 2006

> - ,     1 ,    .   ?


    ,      1 ,       2009  -    -

----------


## 88

,          -   1- ,   .    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> (   ?).


  -      (, ,             ).

----------


## lubezniy

> ,          -   1- ,   .    ?


       .      .     ,    (    ).

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


,    .        ,    ,   -   .

----------


## OlikSm

,      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ?


.

----------


## ..

,      :   ,      -4-1;             .   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      :   ,      -4-1;             .   ?


    -  . ,     ,    .

----------

.  ,      2.5.   ,   
***40: .   <> PFR-700-Y-2009-ORG-087-107-016722-DCK-00012-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML       PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-087-107-016722-DCK-00012-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML

..      "2010",     ,    "2009".

----------

,      ,

----------

, ,     ,   2009.     /  . 
  ?   - ?
    ? ()

----------


## Feminka

-11,     .

----------


## TTTTkoll

!     ?   ?
*!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :
-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    -<>
    <>_______________</>
    <>    '___'</>
    <>____ </>
    <>___________</>*

    !

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      2.5.   ,   
> ***40: .   <> PFR-700-Y-2009-ORG-087-107-016722-DCK-00012-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML       PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-087-107-016722-DCK-00012-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML
> 
> ..      "2010",     ,    "2009".


   1.   .     .   .       ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> !     ?   ?


.   .

----------

2,6       (-   )...            ,   . .2,.29   ,  ...

----------

2008 ,  2008    .    -    2008 ?  ,   , -11?   .
!

----------

,  -       ?   ? ( ).
      ,     ,           ...

----------

> 2,6       (-   )...            ,   . .2,.29   ,  ...


  ?

----------

-   ? 
 .   COM-   .  : -2147221005

----------

> -   ? 
>  .   COM-   .  : -2147221005


 :
http: //   www. buhsoft  .ru/ forums/ showthread. php?t=   10722
(    )

----------


## 1985

.     .     ,   .             .....

----------

,    ?    2009.   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ?    2009.   .


   .  ,   ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> -   ? 
>  .   COM-   .  : -2147221005


   CheckXML,      ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2008 ,  2008    .    -    2008 ?  ,   , -11?   .


   ( ,   ).   .

----------

!
, ,    

***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:

         ,      .

 :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> !
> , ,    
> 
> ***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:
>          ,      .


     ?        -   .

----------

> ?        -   .


 ,        ?

----------


## Larik

1) ,  -,    -      ......  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        ?


:



> 


  .

----------

> 2,6       (-   )...            ,   . .2,.29   ,  ...


   , 2 (  - -   ).     ( 10-30  4 ).    11   .  .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1) ,  -,    -      ......  ?


      ,     (,  ).

----------


## Larik

*lubezniy*, .
  , , - -, . .     .

----------


## 1985

,  ,      ?    ,  ....       2007 ,      2009 .       7 ?      .   .

----------


## lubezniy

*Larik*,       :Smilie:  (,          -  ).



> , - -, .


,  -,   -?

----------


## 1985

....
   :
-1
-6   6-1
-1
-3 (   )
 4-2
-10
-11+4-1  4-2

       .

  ?  ...

----------


## Nolina

> ,


     ,  ?      ,  ,   ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ....
>    :
> -1
> -6   6-1
> -1
> -3 (   )
>  4-2
> -10
> -11+4-1  4-2
> ...


-1      ,        (   ).                ,          ,         .     ,          .    ,            .
 -1, -3, -6  -    (     ).
  :



> -11+4-1  4-2


  -6-1.   FAQ   .    ,     192 (      ).

----------


## 1985

-10   ?
 :
-11
 4-1 (  , )
 4-2 (     - ,    ?)
 6-1
    .
+ 
+  
+ 
+
     ....
?

----------


## 1985

.

----------


## doroschenko

!    ( -   -    ),    D.     ,    .   Ѩ?     !   ,    .............(((((((((((((((((((((((

     .,     ...
 :Frown:

----------

2010.  " / "?

----------

!  ,    ,     2010 - 2011 -   .     1 , ,    ,  .             ? (  ,        1,        .......) !

----------


## alexstrel

,        ?

----------

*alexstrel*,

----------

> 2010.  " / "?


  ?

----------

> ?


  5.  5.70.09

----------

!   :   1 ;          (    ),        ,      :     -2116 .,           900   ;     .   ?

----------

> 2009     ,       ,           -4-1,    -4-2?


   -4-1

----------


## lubezniy

> 2010.  " / "?


      2010 ?   ,         .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     2010 - 2011 -   .     1 , ,    ,  .             ? (  ,        1,        .......) !


       .  -   (,   ?  ).

----------


## lubezniy

> .


   ,       .

----------

> .  -   (,   ?  ).


 .,   :-(  
 ,   ,   7.0   .....

----------


## lubezniy

> .,   :-(  
>  ,   ,   7.0   .....


 ?       7.0 . ,    ,     .

----------


## katsik

-   ,     :         ,    ()?

----------


## lubezniy

> -   ,     :         ,    ()?


  ,   -   .

----------

,             ?  2        .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,             ?  2        .


 -2      ?  ,     .  ,   ,       -2.

----------

,              . ???

----------


## lubezniy

> ,              . ???


  .

----------

Lubezniy!  !    ,  -      doc.     ( ???)

----------

, ,  -    . ?          ?

----------


## 09

!      .     2009 .   ?    ?  -  ?

----------


## 09

,     ,       -    .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,  -    . ?          ?


      ,      .   ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> .     2009 .


 .



> ?  -  ?


 -     ,      -6-1 ( ).     ,   .

----------


## 1985

.              :
-11
 4-1 (  , )
 4-2 (     - ,    ?)
 6-1
    .
:
+ 
+  
+ 
+
     ....
?

----------

> ,      .   ,   .


           ,          -  ,    ?

----------


## lenka-d

> ,          -  ,    ?


    .

----------

! , ,   .
  3         .
     (       / (+), 
        :
  : 635791,66 (  /)
-
-7766,06
-5868,80
  -
-24676,55
-18706,13.
    2 ,     .    2-   .     
***30:        .
  : ;  : 2009.
=+= 24574,93+32442,61=57017.54,  , >56800,   .
 ,  ,   ? ?

----------


## lenka-d

[QUOTE=1985;52589839]                .              :
 :
1.  
2.   					
3.  6-1  ,    
4.  4-2                ( )
5. -11        
.. 2-5  .  (  ,      !    ),  .  . +      .
    ,  
-    . - ( )
-  11 - 2 .  
-   . -
-    2 .
     . !

----------


## Bucom

> -2      ?  ,     .  ,   ,       -2.


.   (  )         .  (  )   .       ( ..             ).     ()    .

----------

> .


   ,           ,    . ,   ,   -   .  ,       ,     -  .

----------


## as-ya

1,5     ...      ?
1.01.2009-4.03.2009 
5.03.2009-22.07.09  - 
23.07.09 - 31.12.09 -   ? 
    ,    - ,  ...

----------


## lenka-d

[QUOTE=;52590145]  : 635791,66 (  /)
     ?      ?

----------


## lenka-d

> ,           ,    . ,   ,   -   .  ,       ,     -  .


 ,   . . 2   ,       !    ,    !

----------


## Mon-mon

, ...


1.      (   C  Program Files\). 
2.      BASE     kladr.dbf  street.dbf. 
3.       kladr.dbf  street.dbf  ()  ,      (. 2). 
4.   (   . 1),   ImportKLADR.exe,    .... 


 "   " (((

----------

> .              :
> -11 - ,   3 
>  4-1 (  , ) - ,  
>  4-2 (     - ,    ?) - ,   2 ,  6-1    .
>  6-1 - ,   2 
>    - 2 .
> 
>     . 
> :
> ...


-)

----------

,   ,       ,    , (((???

----------


## 1985

-     . 
 :Redface:     ....
   2007 ,  2 ,       2009  ( 7 ) 
    ?

----------

!    :          .  :  .- . 2.4.    -     ?   :Frown:

----------


## Larik

*1985*,              .     "0" ?  ,     -11   .

----------


## 1985

1985,              .     "0" ?  ,     -11   .
__________________
    . 
      .   .
-11      ?

----------


## Larik

.
"0"  11,   .

----------


## Iuda

11  :

    2008 ,   2008      2009 ,   2009.    .

  :

1.    2008     (  )?.         ,   ,  2009   ,  .

2.            2008            .   2009  ?

----------


## Larik

1.     ,     2008.
2.

----------


## Syuzan.87

.       .
           .     .
    .
   ?    +  ,    ?     ?    .

----------


## saigak

?      !    ?    ?  :Wow:

----------


## Nadin4a

Iuda
1     2008       2009
      2008     ,        ,       2009-  ,           2008 
      2009       01.01.2010

           ,

----------


## lubezniy

> .       .
>            .     .
>     .
>    ?    +  ,    ?     ?    .


 ,     ""?     ""...

----------


## Aduoli

, ,   ...   .. 2      ,  ,   -    .    "  5" ,             ., checkxml  :      ,    .     -  ,   -4-2      ,       /,   ,    .  ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


   .   -  .              .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,   ...   .. 2      ,  ,   -    .    "  5" ,             ., checkxml  :      ,    .     -  ,   -4-2      ,       /,   ,    .  ?


  -  . .        ,        .     .     .

----------


## Iuda

> Iuda
> 1     2008       2009
>       2008     ,        ,       2009-  ,           2008 
>       2009       01.01.2010
> 
>            ,


    ,        (     ).

      2009,    *Larik* ..  .

----------

> !    :          .  :  .- . 2.4.    -     ?

----------

***30:    <>.   <> = 628.00  <>  1-    2009- ,      (   ),   

   ,  ?

----------


## Mula

-6-1       .    !  !!???????????
 = .(,"") 
{...(2956)}:   !

----------

Ѩ,   .

----------

> -6-1       .    !  !!???????????
>  = .(,"") 
> {...(2956)}:   !


   .

----------


## __

.         .

    104  , . .21.     .        ( 46 ).
  :

      .     1000 ,   .           .        ,                        .

   20      ,  40        .  .............          ,           40.     ,     .           3.            5 .


      104,105 (        ) ,   1 


   .

----------


## Mula

7.  ??

----------

> ...            5 ...


  :" !"
.  5 ?      ,     .

----------


## manechkaaa

,  ,      -11?
        .
 -   ?

----------

> ,   . . 2   ,       !    ,    !


  ,      ? .

----------


## Goddess*)

> 6-1 - ,   2


    ,  -6-1   ???     Wiki :
"  192,     - " "  "   ".      -11 (     )  -6-1 ( ,    ).      -4-1  -4-2.  ,  -4-1  -4-2   ,  -11  -6-1 - ."
 ,      **  - -        ?  :Hmm:

----------


## Mula

```

```

.
     .       .   -    !

----------

.-4-1    :   .  -     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,      -11?
>         .
>  -   ?


.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  -6-1   ???     Wiki :
> "  192,     - " "  "   ".      -11 (     )  -6-1 ( ,    ).      -4-1  -4-2.  ,  -4-1  -4-2   ,  -11  -6-1 - ."


  .  -6-1      ,   -11.   -6-1    (                1 ),  -11    CheckXML    -  .



> ,        - -        ?


  -   ( ) .    ,    - .

----------


## lubezniy

> .-4-1    :   .  -     ?


, ,      ?     ,          (    ).

----------

> , ,      ?     ,          (    ).


.     ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ***30:    <>.   <> = 628.00  <>  1-    2009- ,      (   ),   
> 
>    ,  ?


 ,  -11   . . FAQ.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     .


    . ,    .

----------


## manechkaaa

> .
>     .       .   -    !


, )



> .

----------


## pretty

,     . ?    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## UserKat

,        11?   ?

----------


## 1985

....
      6-1,   ,  4-2      11 ?

    4-1     ?
      .

----------

. , .    ,     -11   , -4-1  ,     ,    ,     .      , .. -11 ,  .,     , ?

----------


## __

> :" !"
> .  5 ?      ,     .


     5  17 .

----------


## __

-11  .              :Smilie:

----------


## __

> ....
>       6-1,   ,  4-2      11 ?
> 
>     4-1     ?
>       .


-11  .            .      +

----------

!!!        ,    !!!       !!!     ,     !!!   !

----------


## Lorri

> ,        11?   ?

----------


## 1985

> -11  .


   4-1    ? 

?      -11?

----------


## Nadin4a

> !!!        ,    !!!       !!!     ,     !!!   !


http://pfr.kirov.ru/html/programs_persik.php

----------


## __

> 4-1    ? 
> 
> ?      -11?


   .       -11. -4-1  .

----------

> . , .    ,     -11   , -4-1  ,     ,    ,     .      , .. -11 ,  .,     , ?


  1     -11.

----------

?

----------


## Nadin4a

> 4-1    ? 
> 
> ?      -11?


 4-1       .       ,            ,        4-1

----------

> .-4-1    :   .  -     ?


   ?

 ,       .

,    -   .

----------


## 1985

> .       -11. -4-1  .


  ....
       ?

----------

> ?
> 
>  ,       .
> 
> ,    -   .


. 
   -11      ,     -  2009  2010          .            ..  -  ?

----------

> ....
>        ?


  ,

----------

!
    . , -,         ?   " 5"  ,    .,  2 ,      - ?
,       ?   -  , "   ".    xml- ,    " 5". -   ?

----------


## 1985

> ,


    ?     ?      ?
    !

----------


## 1985

> !
>     . , -,         ?   " 5"  ,    .,  2 ,      - ?
> ,       ?   -  , "   ".    xml- ,    " 5". -   ?


 . 530  18

----------

,   ?
17    ,  :  0.       0,     2008 .,   2009      .

----------

, ,     -         ?     ,      ,    ,  ,            ,  .     .     ,   ,  ,   . ,   ?     ,         .

----------


## Lorri

> ,   ?
> 17    ,  :  0.       0,     2008 .,   2009      .

----------

> . 530  18


    -     ?   ... 
    ,        ?    -   .. ,     ( ,  ),  . 
,  -  ...

----------

*Lorri*,        ?  :Wow:

----------


## 1985

> ?     ?      ?
>     !


  , !!! :yes:

----------

10 . 

    .
  6 ,      .   ,    ,    .

 ,   85%    11  . . "    "   2010 .
    2009    .

   ,  ,       ,      .
     , ,       2010 .
 ,       1 ,     250 . 

    16     ,    ,        .
 !!

----------


## sveta441

-11  "  .   ..  "  -   .

 -11    
2008 . -6483
2009 . 6483

29288 21981

2008 . 6483
2009 . 23786 . 22702
.  
2010  -981 . -721
, ,  , ,  ,   .  - ,    .

----------

> -     ?   ... 
>     ,        ?    -   .. ,     ( ,  ),  . 
> ,  -  ...


  11    
 ,

----------

> 11    
>  ,


  , !

   " " -        .     "  "  ? ?

----------


## Lorri

> *Lorri*,        ?


  ,  ,   ,    2009,        ...

----------

> -11  "  .   ..  "  -   .
> 
>  -11    
> 2008 . -6483
> 2009 . 6483
> 
> 29288 21981
> 
> 2008 . 6483
> ...



     .
    2008   6483   2009

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!        ,    !!!       !!!     ,     !!!   !


    .

----------

> , !
> 
>    " " -        .     "  "  ? ?


    .     

    ..

----------


## lubezniy

> , !
> 
>    " " -        .     "  "  ? ?


 .

----------

> -11  "  .   ..  "  -   .
> 
>  -11    
> 2008 . -6483
> 2009 . 6483
> 
> 29288 21981
> 
> 2008 . 6483
> ...


   -   .

 .
   2009   6483 ?
   2009  21918 ?       
  23786   ,    
 2010  4615

----------


## sveta441

, ""   .   . 
  -11  "  .   ..  "  -   .

 -11    
2008 . 6483
2009 .- 6483

29288 21981

2008 . 6483
2009 . 23786 . 22702
.  
2010  -981 . -721
, ,  , ,  ,   .  - ,    .

----------

> ,  ,   ,    2009,


    ,      2009 ,       ,     :Wink: 



> ...


*Lorri*, ,  ,         . 
  ,   -, - .  :Wink:

----------

> , ""   .   . 
>   -11  "  .   ..  "  -   .
> 
>  -11    
> 2008 . 6483
> 2009 .- 6483
> 
> 29288 21981
> 
> ...



   ..

----------


## lubezniy

**,    ,  .        -      (      -   ).

----------


## Moonlight

,    .:

!!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:

----------

> *Lorri*, ,  ,         . 
>   ,   -, - .



     ,     2007 . .     2008 
        2007  . .  2008

----------

> ,    .:
> 
> !!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:


 
    ,        ?

----------

> .


-  ,   ,  " " (  )   -   .... ,    -   ,   ,    ,        .

----------

> -11  "  .   ..  "  -   .
> 
>  -11    
> 2008 . -6483
> 2009 . 6483
> 
> 29288 21981
> 
> 2008 . 6483
> ...


      :  ,          .
      :  2008       ?   .
        :     11985,      (-721).

----------

> -  ,   ,  " " (  )   -   .... ,    -   ,   ,    ,        .


  .. .     ,

----------

> :  ,          .
>       :  2008       ?   .
>         :     11985,      (-721).



-           
 :Smilie:

----------


## Mula

.25

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        ?


 ,       ?
   .

----------


## Moonlight

, 
**,  ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sveta441

> :  ,          .
>       :  2008       ?   .
>         :     11985,      (-721).


,    ,      .
   " "?          , ,   ,   , - ,  -    .

----------


## Bucom

> , ,  ,


   ( )    2008,      2009.      "" ...
   2008  ,     (    )   2009.      2009   (""  )  2010.

----------


## sveta441

> 2009   (""  )  2010.


[/QUOTE]
,       2009 ,      .

----------

,     .
  -    ,      ,            ,     - 0,   ,    1    1 .       ,  ,     1 ,  . :yes:

----------

> ,     .
>   -    ,      ,            ,     - 0,   ,    1    1 .       ,  ,     1 ,  .


.  ,                 -         ?

      - "    "

----------


## sveta441

> 2009   (""  )  2010.


,    ,  . 

     .     , .
>
  <>3</> 
- <>
  <></> 
  <>2008</> 
- <>
  <>0.00</> 
  <>6483.00</> 
  <>0.00</> 
  </>
  </>
- <>
  <></> 
  <>2009</> 
- <>
  <>-6483.00</> 
  <>0.00</> 
  <>0.00</> 
  </>
  </>
- <>
  <></> 
- <>
  <>-6483.00</> 
  <>6483.00</> 
  <>0.00</> 
  </>
  </>
  </>
  <></> 
- <>
  <>29288.00</> 
  <>21981.00</> 
  <>0.00</> 
  </>
- <>
  <>3</> 
- <>
  <></> 
  <>2008</> 
- <>
  <>0.00</> 
  <>6483.00</> 
  <>0.00</> 
  </>
  </>
- <>
  <></> 
  <>2009</> 
- <>
  <>23786.00</> 
  <>22702.00</> 
  <>0.00</> 
  </>
  </>
- <>
  <></> 
- <>
  <>23786.00</> 
  <>29185.00</> 
  <>0.00</> 
  </>
  </>
  </>
- <>
  <>2</> 
- <>
  <></> 
  <>2010</> 
- <>
  <>-981.00</> 
  <>-721.00</> 
  <>0.00</> 
  </>
  </>
- <>
  <></> 
- <>
  <>-981.00</> 
  <>-721.00</> 
  <>0.00</> 
  </>
  </>
  </>

----------


## Bucom

> ,       2009 ,      .


   "" .          , , .

----------


## SO

, ,      - "/"?          ?

----------

> ...
> 29288 21981





> -   .
> 
>  .
>    2009   6483 ?
>    2009  21918 ?       
>   23786   ,    
>  2010  4615


,               ( -   ,    ).     :  21918  ,   21981.

----------


## SO

> , ,      - "/"?          ?


     ?

----------


## Bucom

> , ,      - "/"?          ?


.    .   .

----------

> ,               ( -   ,    ).     :  21918  ,   21981.


       .  
 ..    .  

   ,  ..      .

----------


## SO

> .    .

----------

> -11  "  .   ..  "  -   .
> 
>  -11    
> 2008 . -6483
> 2009 . 6483
> 
> 29288 21981
> 
> 2008 . 6483
> ...


    2008   ..   6483    ?
  .. .

----------


## sveta441

> 2008   ..   6483    ?
>   .. .


 -  ,    "...  "

----------


## manechkaaa

))
   1,  ,      , 1-   "   ...  
     .    ,   -- 57, 57 -  ,     ,  97
  ,  ?
 :Frown:

----------


## -7

*sveta441*, 
?  ?

----------


## sveta441

> *sveta441*, 
> ?  ?


 ! ! !

----------

> .  ...


   ,        ,   .

----------


## -7

*sveta441*,    :
.   2008 , .  6483=
. 2009:  . 29228=, . 21981=
 2008: . 6483=
              2009: . 23786= , .22702=
.   2009: . 5442=  , . -721=

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     .
>   -    ,      ,            ,     - 0,   ,    1    1 .       ,  ,     1 ,  .


 , ,  .

----------


## Bucom

> -  ,    "...  "


  2008 ,   .

----------

> ,        ,   .


 
     ,      400 000 .  . ???!!!

----------

sveta441
     #631   ,      2010 :   ( -981),   ( -721).
      ?    ,   1  2009                (6483).

----------

> ,      400 000 .  . ???!!!


    .

----------


## Bucom

> sveta441
>   ,


  #607:     2008   2008    ,      2008   .

----------

.
    ?
   "        "   "-" -    ,   "  3  : -          !"

----------

sveta441
  :           2010 . ,    .     :  2010  - ,  2010  -  .   ,              ,      ( 2009  2010,     - 2010  2011).   ?

----------

> sveta441
>   :           2010 . ,    .     :  2010  - ,  2010  -  .   ,              ,      ( 2009  2010,     - 2010  2011).   ?



: "          2010 " -     "        ".

----------


## Bucom

> .
>     ?


       :       ( ),   -  2009,   =   2010. ..

----------

-    :-)

     0;  0
      10  ;  20
 2009    15; 0

2009   0; 20
2010  -5; 0
?

----------


## Bucom

> ?

----------

-   :-)
   -   2010?

----------


## Bucom

> 2010?


  2010 :  ,  ,  , ...

----------

.   :-) 
   ,    :-)

----------


## lubezniy

**,    FAQ     #1.

----------

> -   :-)
>    -   2010?


     11 (    !)     .     .



> !    !   ,   :  ,  -    .  , ,  -   . ,   ...


. 
     ()  : http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...94.D0.92-11.3F,     .


ps    ,      ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ps    ,      ,     .


...       ,    -   (   )...

----------

,       ,

----------


## Nolina

,,   -   ?

----------

> ...       ,    -   (   )...


        (       4) -    .
          .

----------


## lubezniy

> (       4) -    .
>           .


     ()...

----------

> ()...


   !

----------


## Larik

> ,     2007 . .     2008 
>         2007  . .  2008


 ?          2010 .

----------


## Bucom

> ,,   -   ?


. #635. 636

----------


## Bucom

> ,       ,


 ,    .     :      ...    :            " ..."?

----------


## lenaxxd

, , ,      -4-2  ?

----------


## Bucom

> , , ,      -4-2  ?


  ,   "  ...". ,  ,  ,    ,  .       .

----------

> 10 . 
> 
>     .
>   6 ,      .   ,    ,    .
> 
>  ,   85%    11  . . "    "   2010 .
>     2009    .


 ,  2010-   ???

----------


## Bucom

> ,  2010-   ???


 .   .

----------


## Larik

**,    2009 "+",  2010 "-".

----------

> .25


     N 3 ()

 : ,  
109316, ,  , 25, 
: (495) 676-94-61,  : 676-37-43,      ,  ,   : 676-03-78

  N 1 () 21 109316, ,  , 25  
. :Frown: 495) 676-94-61, 676-67-52 . 12-21 087- (511, 512)- 

  N 2 () 23 109316, ,  , 25  
.: 676-15-74 . 13-42 087- (501, 502, 503, 504, 505, 506)- 

  N 3 () 22 109316, ,  , 25  
.: 676-71-55 . 14-04 087- (507, 508, 509, 510, 513)-

----------


## Bucom

> ! ! !


    ( !)   2008   ,     ( !)   2009 (.. 01.01.09    2009  ?).      2008      ,   -    2009.               (. ).

----------


## lubezniy

> , , ,      -4-2  ?


        ,  .

----------


## Bucom

> ,  .


  ,  ,   .    ,      ,   . ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,   .


.



> ,      ,   . ,     .


      .

----------


## Bucom

> 


,       "":       ,         .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       "":       ,         .


 ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Bucom

> ?


,   ,       .  .      (    ).  -11  :   !

----------

> ( !)   2008   ,     ( !)   2009 (.. 01.01.09    2009  ?).      2008      ,   -    2009.               (. ).


  #631   :   2008  -,   2009  - .

----------


## Bucom

> #631


   #614, 630,    631.  ,       -11 (:    - ,  - ;   ).  ,    -      .

----------


## Nolina

> . #635. 636

----------

, , ,        2009 ,    ,      ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,      ?


 "":  .

----------

> "":  .


,   ,    ?2    ,   ?

----------

> .  ,                 -         ?
> 
>       - "    "


  !  :Wink:    ,          2009 .,     . ,     .  :Big Grin: 
,  ,     .

----------


## Syuzan.87

> ?      !    ?    ?





> ,     ""?     ""...


    ,          .  .    ,    ,     .
           -  ,    ,    .     - 80%   ,     15.    ,   ,       ,   .    .
       .    ,   ,   ,    .      ,      .             ,    ????
      .

----------


## lubezniy

> !    ,          2009 .,     . ,     . 
> ,  ,     .


 .

1. ,  1-         ( ,   ).
2.   1-,     ,    5.
3.         ( ,   ).      - -4-2  -6-1, , .         **.
4.  -11.

----------

*lubezniy*,  25,    , ,   ,     ,   ,     . 1         . -  ,           :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

,       7.7 ,      ,      ,   1-      ? .

----------

,  , ,  ,    ,     ,  .  :Smilie:        ,     .
       ,     :Wink:            ,       .        .  :yes:

----------


## -

, .   (  5)  ,         ,           "".   -   :Frown:  , ,     5    .
         4-2, -11, -6-1,     ?   ,    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> (  5)  ,         ,           "".   -   , ,     5    .


  ?       "   ".



> 4-2, -11, -6-1,     ?


.   -6-1 (   ) ""     ,    .



> ?


?      .

----------


## -

> ?       "   ".


 ,  ,  -   .

----------


## Larik

> "":  .





> ,   ,    ?2    ,   ?


    .   ,  .         .    ""      ,   -11    .  ,    .

----------


## -

:
    ,        !!!   :
 1-  _-4-2... 
2 []: 
!!!20: .  ,    ()  <>.
 2-  _-4-2... 
3 []: 
!!!20: . <>=31.12.2009      ,  ,      , ..   31.12.2009:
    ?       (,   - ,     )

 .         (),       . ,  . , ..    2 ,  ?

----------


## Larik

1.    ,     
2.       ?   .
,   2 .

----------


## 07

.    1   -  -4-2     .  .        ...   .. ?

----------

xml   2009   1  ,   PFR-700-Y-2009-ORG-087-108-....XML,        (      )   PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-087-108-....XML. 
    ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


   - 2009.

----------

> - 2009.


     208   2010 -     2008  ?

----------


## Bucom

> 208   2010 -     2008  ?


2008

----------

v2.5.8.  17.04.09,        -6-1    .
       6-1,  ?   ??

----------


## submarine

lubezniy! , ,       ?      ,  /Program Files/PD_SPU   ,     , ,      kladr    2  KLADR  STREET.  ?     .

----------


## Bucom

> ?


 lubezniy  , ,     DOMA.DBF, FLAT.DBF, ALTNAMES.DBF, SOCRBASE/DBF.      .

----------


## lubezniy

> xml   2009   1  ,   PFR-700-Y-2009-ORG-087-108-....XML,        (      )   PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-087-108-....XML. 
>     ?


 .            .

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy! , ,       ?      ,  /Program Files/PD_SPU   ,     , ,      kladr    2  KLADR  STREET.  ?     .


-,   ,   *Bucom*.       .

----------


## lubezniy

> v2.5.8.  17.04.09,        -6-1    .
>        6-1,  ?   ??


,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> - 2009.


 192  - "  ".   2010.    .

----------


## .

,      -4-1     .   ?  ?   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      -4-1     .   ?  ?   .


,   ...   .

----------


## .

?  5  1

----------


## .

,,       ,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,,       ,  ?


  :



> .


.   -  2  . .    .   .
    .    ,      .

----------


## .



----------


## Tereza

,   ,   ?          ? ,  ,  ?

----------

..     5 ,       "" ,   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,   ?          ? ,  ,  ?


    .

----------


## 87

> ..     5 ,       "" ,   ?


  , =

----------

. .      ?

----------

> ,      .


    ,,,,    ,          !!!!!!        :Smilie: ))

----------

> , =


  ,      ,

----------

> ,      ,


     "",   "enter"

----------

> ,   ,   ?          ? ,  ,  ?


  , ..     .    . ,     -    .

----------


## mar

.      http://pfrf.ru/ot_peter/soft/,   ,    .     ?

----------

,              ,   - .  ?

----------


## mar

> .      http://pfrf.ru/ot_peter/soft/,   ,    .     ?


  ,     .       ?

----------


## Iris1

(   )         -4-1?

----------


## lubezniy

> .      http://pfrf.ru/ot_peter/soft/,   ,    .     ?


,   .   .

----------


## lubezniy

> (   )         -4-1?


 -4-2.     - . FAQ.
     ,     ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     .       ?


   .   :
*      ver.2.7 ( ѻ)  18.12.2009*

----------


## lubezniy

> ,              ,   - .  ?


   -4-1   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,,,,    ,          !!!!!!       ))


   ,    -   ?

----------


## Mula

1: - ?
 2:-         - !
     -!

----------

.  ( -6-1),  (-11),  -4-2?   ?       4-1       ?

----------


## Larik

> 1: - ?
>  2:-         - !
>      -!


 -

----------


## Larik

**,    ,  ,    .,    .   4-1   4-2,

----------

> 2:-         - !
>      -!


    k2201

----------

!!!   -4-2   ,      .       .   .    ?

----------


## Aigulka

,        ,      ?             .

----------


## manechkaaa

> 1: - ?
>  2:-         - !
>      -!


 
  ,      -   :Smilie:

----------


## ***

,   !

----------


## manechkaaa

> !!!   -4-2   ,      .       .   .    ?





> ,   !


     ...
 ? :Frown:

----------

> 2:-         - !


           .

----------


## Iris1

> -4-2.     - . FAQ.
>      ,     ,     .


FAQ  ,                  ,     (       -4-1).     ,   (     )    (  -   )

----------


## lubezniy

> FAQ  ,                  ,     (       -4-1).     ,   (     )    (  -   )


 .    #374 -     ,   .

----------


## 07

-       ...   :Frown:    -   ,   ?

----------

> ,   !


   ?

----------


## manechkaaa

,     ?
   ?
    ,  199/101=97,     57...
 ? :Frown:

----------

" " -  "  MSXLM2/DOMDOCUMENT4.0  ".      5, 2+,    ,    ...

, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> " " -  "  MSXLM2/DOMDOCUMENT4.0  ".      5, 2+,    ,    ...


,  , ?    -   .

----------

...        ?

----------

, -  ,    ,      ,      ?    ,       ?

----------

2009,   :   2009     2009     2010 (     2010)    2009  ,     2009  ,  ?

----------

,         :       10 ,

----------

> ,         :       10 ,


  ((((

----------

,          (  -11   ),         (-11 ).      - , .

----------


## lubezniy

> , -  ,    ,      ,      ?    ,       ?


   .   ,        .     .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2009,   :   2009     2009     2010 (     2010)    2009  ,     2009  ,  ?


  ...      ?
         FAQ.

----------


## Bucom

> -   ,   ?


    .

----------


## 23

,       ,    ,     ,     ???       -   ??

----------

,         ?

----------


## 23

,     ,       ??......    ,         .....      ?

----------

,   .       1.         . ,   .       ,    ?

----------


## Natalie123

"  "   :

  :
1.  
2. ,        
3. ,        

     ?

(   -             ...)

----------

! 
1.      19.09.07  31.12.09       19.09.07  31.12.09?

----------


## 07

**,    (. )           ,    -  , ..     !  :Wink: 
      , ..        .

----------


## 07

*Bucom*,    1.  "   "...     www.pfrf.ru
a    -      .  :Frown:

----------


## Bucom

> -


   ,     http://
   #1    ?.. ?      .
: www. -     .

----------


## 07

...   !      !  ,   .
   ?     ?

  ,     1  ,  -            (      ),         .  :Embarrassment:

----------

***30:        .
  : ;  : 2009 .
   ()   ()  ,    <>,        / = 6/8:
   = 4057.56  :
 = *6/8 = 4057.56*6/8 = 3043.17,    (    10 .)    = 3043.32.

      2009  50722

----------

,          

50722*8%=4057,76 - 
50722*6%=3043,32 - 

6/8=0,75
3043,32/4057,76=0,75

----------


## Bucom

> ?     ?


  .     ,   .     1,  "",    (   , .  ..  ,     ). , " "  1 -  " ".       ""  -   .

----------

> ,          
> 
> 50722*8%=4057,76 - 
> 50722*6%=3043,32 - 
> 
> 6/8=0,75
> 3043,32/4057,76=0,75


   3043,32  3043,17?

----------

> 50722*8%=4057,76 - 
> 50722*6%=3043,32 -

----------


## lubezniy

> 3043,32  3043,17?


 ,  ?

----------

[QUOTE= ;52597463] [/QU


***30:        .
  : ;  : 2009 .
   ()   ()  ,    <>,        / = 6/8:
   = 4057.56  :
 = *6/8 = 4057.56*6/8 = 3043.17,    (    10 .)    = 3043.32.

----------

**,        ?
 ,    50722     4057,*76*,   4057,56.     3043,32.

----------

-11   (   2009   ,  ),     2008 .    -11   .   18.  :
"  " 2008 - 100 .
"" 2009 - 0 .
"  " 2008 - 100 .

  CHECK  
***30: .        ()  <>  <>,       <>< >,   ,   :

 ,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


- .     100   101       .       ,      .

----------

> - .


,      .   -4-1  ,     .

----------


## Aduoli

.   29     , ..       .  :Frown:      -    , , , ,  ...              ((((((

----------

> -11   (   2009   ,  ),     2008 .    -11   .   18.  :
> "  " 2008 - 100 .
> "" 2009 - 0 .
> "  " 2008 - 100 .
> 
>   CHECK  
> ***30: .        ()  <>  <>,       <>< >,   ,   :
> 
>  ,  ?


  100     1

----------

> -11   (   2009   ,  ),     2008 .    -11   .   18.  :
> "  " 2008 - 100 .
> "" 2009 - 0 .
> "  " 2008 - 100 .
> 
>   CHECK  
> ***30: .        ()  <>  <>,       <>< >,   ,   :
> 
>  ,  ?


  .        (   )       .

----------

2 ,    2009   (   2009 ) ,      . ,  .       -4-2,  11, -6 ,   4-1  ?

----------

> -4-2,  11, -6


  :yes:

----------

,     :Smilie:

----------

,    (  )         ..        ..  ?    ?

----------

: , /,    ,    , ,    ,    ,

----------

> : , /,    ,    , ,    ,    ,

----------

....         (     ),   ( )     !   !

----------

!!!    1       .       ,     .   ,   ,      25 .    ,    ?   ,     .      -11?     ,    .   ?         ...   :Embarrassment:   :Frown:

----------


## .

, ,        01  2009  03  2009.    /,  03  ,        ,      ?       -4-2?

----------

,   ,       6-1

----------

:      2008 , .     2008.   2009    .             .  ?     ,      .

----------


## greed

-    .
      2009 (    378  . 189),  .   ,  2.
 ,    -11  2    .   :
1.       ?
2.        (772401001)?
3.   = "   "?   ?
4.    = ""?
5.    -      ?
6.  - ?
7.  = 378  189. ?
8.  -      ?

!

----------


## lubezniy

> :      2008 , .     2008.   2009    .             .  ?     ,      .


 24-  .  .

----------


## OlikSm

> ,    (  )         ..        ..  ?    ?

----------


## Minona

.
1 :
 -1

 -4  
.  .    -4 

     ?

----------

:       .  .

----------


## Evell

, .   1  7.7,    -4-2,   2009  .   ,  ,    -4-2,   1,    -4-1     ?

----------


## kaktusova

> .
> 1 :
>  -1
> 
>  -4  
> .  .    -4 
> 
>      ?


 1.8    -4   ( -  -   -     -  -11  -4)

 -1   ,     ,

----------


## Ansy

.  ,   ?
    2009   ,        .       ( )?        ,      ?       ,     ,     ,    ,  ...  :Frown:

----------


## Sovnarcomovec

*  .*
  1     ,  2      . 17.7    ( 300 ..)   ,         .

----------

! , ,    .  ()   2008 ,   12.01.2009 , ..    ,    . ..   2009   ,   .    ,    . (  5)      ,   .  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , .   1  7.7,    -4-2,   2009  .   ,  ,    -4-2,   1,    -4-1     ?


.   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ! , ,    .  ()   2008 ,   12.01.2009 , ..    ,    . ..   2009   ,   .    ,    . (  5)      ,   .  ?


     -     ,  .    .

----------


## lubezniy

> *  .*
>   1     ,  2      . 17.7    ( 300 ..)   ,         .


 ...            .

----------


## kaktusova

> ! , ,    .  ()   2008 ,   12.01.2009 ,


    ,       ?       2009        ,     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .  ,   ?
>     2009   ,        .       ( )?        ,      ?       ,     ,     ,    ,  ...


    .

----------

> :       .  .


    .    .     ...

----------


## Mur

> .    .     ...



"!  !" -   !

    1: ( )   1:,
    :
  ,     ( " " - " ") -       " "    ,      !
   -     ,   "" -      ,      (   ).

   25.01.2010 -    01.03.2010 (    ),  25.01.2010        ,    .         .    ,        -  ,         - -           .       ! :Smilie:

----------

,      ...   ... :Dezl: 
    ,        - ,       ,      .     ..
    "+22009"  ,          (,   ...)   ??? :Confused:

----------

*Mur*,  ,    ,    :Smilie:      ...   .        .

----------


## Ansy

> .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Mur

> *Mur*,  ,    ,        ...   .        .


     ,               (  "")  ,    !   ,    -         (   14% -   )? :Smilie:

----------

*Mur*,     :Smilie:    .   ,

----------


## Mur

> ,      ...   ...
>     ,        - ,       ,      .     ..
>     "+22009"  ,          (,   ...)   ???


 ,         ,     ?             31.07.2006 192 "    () ....)" ( .  . 224  28.07.2008  161  23.07.2009).   . :yes:

----------


## 2010

! , ,    .
     ( )  07.01.09.    01.01-06.01.09   ( ).    ,       ,    . 
      : 1- -  6  (  ), 2-  -  (   , 3-  -  (  )   .    1-  , ..  .    .     , ..   ,           6 .  ,     .          ,     .           ,     .     ?    6 ,      ?        ?

----------


## Mur

> ! , ,    .
>      ( )  07.01.09.    01.01-06.01.09   ( ).    ,       ,    . 
>       : 1- -  6  (  ), 2-  -  (   , 3-  -  (  )   .    1-  , ..  .    .     , ..   ,           6 .  ,     .          ,     .           ,     .     ?    6 ,      ?        ?


        -           -   ,  .       -  ,       (  ):    ,     . !!! :Smilie:

----------

> -           -   ,  .       -  ,       (  ):    ,     . !!!


  -      ,       .              ,  ..     .     ,       .  (. .    . .    )        . ,         .,   .      . ,    0,00.

----------


## lubezniy

> ! , ,    .
>      ( )  07.01.09.    01.01-06.01.09   ( ).    ,       ,    . 
>       : 1- -  6  (  ), 2-  -  (   , 3-  -  (  )   .    1-  , ..  .    .     , ..   ,           6 .  ,     .          ,     .           ,     .     ?    6 ,      ?        ?


 .    ,    .

----------

> .    ,    .


     .?  ?

----------


## 2010

> -           -   ,  .       -  ,       (  ):    ,     . !!!



"", 2009, N 6

:      ,   1  11  -  ,  4  8     ,   12  31    .       1  11 ?
.,     

:     ,   . 112  .   ,                ,   ( ).     ,       ,        .     ,       .
     .  . 129     ( ) -         , , ,     .
   19  ,        . ,    .          .

  ""

19.05.2009

----------


## lubezniy

> .?  ?


  -  ?     .      ,    .

----------


## 2010

> -  ?     .      ,    .


 ,    .          ?           01.01.09   11.01?    , ,    ,         ,    ?   -  ?       . .   ,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    .          ?


  :



> 1.        ()  ,       ,      3   ,  ,            .


 ,   ,   ,   - ?

----------

.... ....  ,        : . -,  , .  . . ??
-  -    - ?
 (   ?)  ""?
"" - , " " ?    ,     . -     ,  .....  :Wow:

----------


## -7

**,      .      - ,  ,   .

----------

.       .   .   :yes:

----------

* 2010*,        01.01.09-06.01.09   6  /. CHECK  .  ,   ,  - 6      :Smilie:

----------

.  ...  :yes:

----------

4-1      2009 ,         4-2.  ?    4-1      . .

----------

!    . ( )   -4-1   ,    -4-2   .  ? !

----------


## Larik

**,    ?

----------

.         .

----------

,   2.1     014 3  -     14  2010 ?
         -11?

----------


## _˨

.   ?      .

----------


## .

,           ,    -  ,  -

----------

> ,   2.1     014 3  -     14  2010 ?






> -11?

----------


## gra_nat

http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=80 
  .    . , ,    ?    .

----------

> ,           ,    -  ,  -


      ?    ,   ?

----------


## sovetov

-  - .
,  -    .
  -    -4-1 -  .
 -    -4-2?
-  .-  -4-2?
   XML    "",     -  1.5.
  Check' ,   -4-2    .

----------

,        :

     <>.  <>=643   .    :


-<_-4-2>
   <>98</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <>115-482-929 63</>
  +<>
  -<>
     <></>
    -<>
       <>643</>


   ?    ,  .. ..  ,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -  - .
> ,  -    .
>   -    -4-1 -  .
>  -    -4-2?
> -  .-  -4-2?
>    XML    "",     -  1.5.
>   Check' ,   -4-2    .


    ,  " "   -6-1.        -4-2,    (  -4-1   -6-1  ).           .
     .

----------

,    .       -.      .     ,  ,    ?     .  :Wink:

----------


## _˨

> ?    ,   ?


    .   ?      .
      ?    ,   ?

----------


## 2010

> * 2010*,        01.01.09-06.01.09   6  /. CHECK  .  ,   ,  - 6


   /?    ,

----------

> -  - .
> ,  -    .
>   -    -4-1 -  .
>  -    -4-2?
> -  .-  -4-2?
>    XML    "",     -  1.5.
>   Check' ,   -4-2    .


    -3 -1

  . .

----------


## __

,
  ,     2009,          ,      ?  ,     ?

 .

----------


## KocmosMars

.    ?   excel     ?

----------


## .

> ,
>   ,     2009,          ,      ?  ,     ?
> 
>  .


        ,   , ..

----------

> ,    .       -.      .     ,  ,    ?     .

----------


## __

> ,   , ..


,   , 
!!!   -  ,       2009 ...


   , ,    ...     .- ...

----------


## nge

, ,   1C     , ,         -4-2,   -4-1?

----------

! , -,  ,     -4-2     ,   .??? (    ..)  .       :Frown:

----------

,   ,           ?

----------


## Imelnila

> ,   ,           ?


   -     :Smilie:     , ,   -...

----------


## Imelnila

> ! , -,  ,     -4-2     ,   .??? (    ..)  .


     ,   . ,    .     .        -   )

----------

,    .       -.      .     ,  ,    ?     .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,    .       -.      .     ,  ,    ?     .


 .         .    .

----------


## KocmosMars

.    ?   excel     ?  .

----------

> .    ?   excel     ?  .

----------


## NATY7IK

,   11 ,              ()

----------


## KocmosMars

> 


    .

----------


## Larik

> ,   11 ,              ()


             -11.

----------

> .


   - -        ,     .

----------

.     -        (     ).          ?

----------

Larik,     .     ? ?

----------


## NATY7IK

Larik .
   5   11   -   -  .

----------


## Larik

*NATY7IK*,    .  .

----------

!
     . , ,   -     :Wink: 
    " "      "  " -    ?   ?

----------


## Larik

**,    ?   ? -   ,   .

----------


## NATY7IK

Larik
 :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

> !
>      . , ,   -    
>     " "      "  " -    ?   ?


.        .

----------

> **,    ?   ? -   ,   .


       .

----------


## Larik

**,     ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> - -        ,


   - .

----------

> **,     ?

----------

> - .


   ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> ?


 .

----------

> .        .


  , Larik!
       -     ,   ,   -   :Wink:

----------


## Lorri

> - .


       . ,

----------

.   1 .  CHECK XML   40       ,    .    -4          :

----------


## Larik

**,  ?

----------


## _˨

-  .   ?   ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> 


       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Larik

> .     -        (     ).          ?


**,     ????

----------

1    :Frown: /)
1)2008    8640/6497
2)2008     8640/6497
3)2009  120475/90508
4)2009  120475/90508.
     .4       122/731/92147
    .2   
6384/4858.

      40   ""  "  " 120475    122731     2009     .     .     .        .

----------


## Larik

6840/6497 (   2008 ?)
? 
     1 01.01.2009  31.12.2009?

----------


## -7

> 1


?    .

----------

2009 8640/6497
  2009 122731/92147
  2009 120475/90508
      2009. 6384/4858
     :
2
***40: .   <>  <> [120475.00]  
<> [122731.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2010-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <>.
.., [120475.00]   [122731.00] + [0.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [122731.00].



2
***40: .   <>  <> [90508.00]  
<> [92147.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2010-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <>.
.., [90508.00]   [92147.00] + [0.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [92147.00].

----------


## Larik

1.      2008  2009
2008 8640/6497
2009 114091/85650

----------

?

----------

:Smilie:   .


	1	2009	     6*384,00 / 4*858,00
2	2009		         120*475,00	  /  90*508,00
3	2008		8*640,00/	6*497,00
4	2009		114*091,00	/85*650,00
5	2008	   	8*640,00	/6*497,00

----------


## 2010

> -  .   ?   ?

----------


## .

> 2009 8640/6497
>   2009 122731/92147
>   2009 120475/90508
>       2009. 6384/4858
>      :
> 2
> ***40: .   <>  <> [120475.00]  
> <> [122731.00]     2009-   <> + 
> <> [0.00]     2009-   <> + 
> ...


, ,     -,       ???
           ,    2009.

----------

> , ,     -,       ???
>            ,    2009.


   2008 ,      2008  2009  (..   )      209        ( ).

----------


## .

,            ,     .((
  (     )         ??

----------

> ?


       -

----------

> **,     ????

----------


## Swok

,    , 1  ,    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    , 1  ,    ?


   FAQ.

----------


## _˨

> 


      .   .    -11?

----------


## 2010

> .   .    -11?


    ... ,      .. -11  "" ,       ...          ...      11 (     ,     )

----------


## 2010

> ,            ,     .((
>   (     )         ??


     ,       2009. (    2008.);    2009 ( 2009.).     2008.    2008.;    2009.

----------

: 124460, , . , . 1131, . 91,    .

----------


## Swetlana69

! ,       :Smilie:     ,    .        - .  66.., ,  14%,    .  . , .. 8  6%.       ( 5) -      , 14%,      -   8  6%.   .     ?

----------


## Swetlana69

> : 124460, , . , . 1131, . 91,    .


  ,

----------

?  ?   1131         .

----------


## Swetlana69

> ?  ?   1131         .


  -  ,

----------


## lubezniy

> ! ,          ,    .        - .  66.., ,  14%,    .  . , .. 8  6%.       ( 5) -      , 14%,      -   8  6%.   .     ?


.       -11.

----------


## Lorri

> : 124460, , . , . 1131, . 91,    .


   ,

----------


## adianva

,   ,  ?.,   ,   ., ,     ,  .

----------


## Swetlana69

> ,   ,  ?.,   ,   ., ,     ,  .


   ,   -

----------

,       165 .



  ?

----------


## adianva

> ,   -


 ,     ,  ,    ,     .

----------


## Larik

*adianva*, ,     ....

----------

> ,       165 .
> 
> 
> 
>   ?


     1651

----------

.  ?
    ,    , ..   ,     .

      ?

----------


## saigak

?  .    -  .

----------

> ?  .    -  .


  ,     ...    .

----------


## Natysik

, ,   -4-1   -   ?     ?

----------


## Larik

*Natysik*, ,   .

----------


## Natysik

> *Natysik*, ,   .


     ...        ?  ,     !   ...   .

----------

> ,


 ,  ,    1131      1131,             ,     ,   ,      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ...        ?  ,     !   ...   .


 .   .

----------


## Larik

**,    .

----------


## na4inaushiy

, ,     3 ... 4-2,  4-1         ..         4-1     ,    ....     ...  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ...    .


 . ,     ,        . ,   -1      ,       .

----------


## goldfish62

.        ,     ,      .
    CheckXML -     25.01.2010"      
" *... 30     <   >  =643   .    :*
.......
-<  >
<></ >
-< >
< >643</ >
      1  ,       "   ",        "         ".
 ,   !            : "  ;       .."
           1   :  ""   ;
"(,.)"  ,   "" .       .           .
   ,  .   , , .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,     3 ... 4-2,  4-1         ..         4-1     ,    ....     ...  ?


 .

----------


## na4inaushiy

lubezniy, !

----------


## lubezniy

> CheckXML -     25.01.2010"      
> " *... 30     <   >  =643   .    :*
> .......
> -<  >
> <></ >


   .         (        ).     ?

----------

-    .       -    1  -   1.       3   3  .     ,     ?

----------

1  4-1,       .

----------

> -    .       -    1  -   1.       3   3  .


3  -4 ? ?

----------


## tatieli

-11 
   . 
  ? ,         ? 
  ,      ?

----------


## tatieli

> 1  4-1,       .


--

----------


## accountingathome

,  !  :Smilie: 

     ,             :Smilie: 

    "".  . . 

1.      "PFR-*.XML" -    ?      //    ?
2.     Excel- :
     -   
     - -4-2
     - -6-1
     - -11
     -  
  ,  ,     ,  -    ?    ""?    "" -          () -  +      "  "?   - -?
3.  -   (    )?
4.      ? /?
5.   2009      01.01.2009  31.03.2009 (3 )   01.07.2009  30.11.2009 (5 ), ..  8  -     164 .  -4-2  5  14  -  ?

,    :Wink:  ,      :Wink: 
 :Smilie:

----------

,     ?

----------

> .        ,     ,      .
>     CheckXML -     25.01.2010"      
> " *... 30     <   >  =643   .    :*
> .......
> -<  >
> <></ >
> -< >
> < >643</ >
>       1  ,       "   ",        "         ".
> ...


   .  .   .

----------

> --


     4-2  -11 ,       4-1

----------


## goldfish62

> .         (        ).     ?


,      .      .         1           ,     .          ?
   ,      ?     ,     .  ,  .

----------

> ,      .      .         1           ,     .          ?
>    ,      ?     ,     .  ,  .


     ?

----------


## goldfish62

> .  .   .


1.   - 
2.   - 
3. 
4.  .

----------

> 3  -4 ? ?


  -4  1,     .     6-1,   -  (((

----------

> 1.   - 
> 2.   - 
> 3. 
> 4.  .


       ?

----------

> 1  4-1,       .


 1  7    4-2.

----------

> 1.   - 
> 2.   - 
> 3. 
> 4.  .

----------

> 1.   - 
> 2.   - 
> 3. 
> 4.  .


 
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E2%E0%ED%E8%FF

----------

> (  2.5.12.1),          -4          .
>   ,         ,       .


!!!!!!!

----------


## tomic

....      **   "  5"......    ,     ,...      ...   :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

*tomic*,      ?

----------


## goldfish62

> ?


 ,     1.    .    .

----------


## goldfish62

,   . CheckXML'   :
"4 []:  ...
***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,               <>    ""  "",     ()  <>"

    01.01.2009  29.05.2009.        .   25.02.2009.      . 29.05.2009.     .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1.      "PFR-*.XML" -    ?      //    ?


 .   ,  -  -11.

----------


## Aleksey_tmb

-      . ,  -          ????

----------


## lubezniy

> -      . ,  -          ????


  ,     . .  :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> 01.01.2009  29.05.2009.        .   25.02.2009.      . 29.05.2009.     .


 , ,  ,      .  ,      .

----------


## Aleksey_tmb

-   ,    ,  ?

----------


## Swetlana69

[QUOTE=lubezniy;:
  Swetlana69  
 ! ,         ,    .        - .  66.., ,  14%,    .  . , .. 8  6%.       ( 5) -      , 14%,      -   8  6%.   .     ? 

[QUOTE=lubezniy;.       -11.[/QUOTE]

   -11,   "...."    .  2009  300,00, . 2010  -300,00.  ,     ?

----------


## natalia87m

, , ,     " "         , .. 01.01.09.,        2008 .         2009       .  ..

----------


## saigak

01.01.09 -  01.01.09.   2009.   2009  ?

----------


## natalia87m

.  ))

----------

! !
     -4-2     .  ?   ,        .    ,   -  ...  ..,...))

----------


## natalia87m

:          ,     -  .        "  .   "   "  2009 ",      ??

----------


## Syuzan.87

,       ,   ?      ,  ?

----------

,     ,  2008,        ,     - 2010?

----------


## accountingathome

> .   ,  -  -11.


*lubezniy*,  !   2 -    -  ,          :Wink: 
 :Redface: 



> 2.     Excel- :
> -   
> - -4-2
> - -6-1
> - -11
> -  
>   ,  ,     ,  -    ?    ""?    "" -          () -  +      "  "?   - -?
> 3.  -   (    )?
> 4.      ? /?
> 5.   2009      01.01.2009  31.03.2009 (3 )   01.07.2009  30.11.2009 (5 ), ..  8  -     164 .  -4-2  5  14  -  ?

----------


## sudmarvik

, .

  ,        14 .   ,     2   .


    14 . ?

----------


## -7

> 14 . ?

----------


## -7

> ,  2008,





> ,     - 2010?


2009

----------


## -7

> ,       ,   ?     ,  ?


,   ()

----------


## -7

> :          ,     -  .        "  .   "   "  2009 ",      ??


.    -11 ( )   "   ...." ,         "-"

----------


## upfr06

> " "   -6-1.        -4-2,    (  -4-1   -6-1  ).


     ,   -4-2    " "  .      -4-1,      .          .   .

----------


## anetanet

-        ? ?   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   -4-2    " "  .      -4-1,      .          .   .


     " "  -6-1?     192:



> ,       -4-2.      .
> ,     ,    ,      , ,     ,  ,  ,      ,     - .


,    :



> 43.      2002   () :
>  -4-1      ,       -      ,     "    ",       ,      ..;
>  -4-2 ( )      ,      -      ,     " "  -6-1.

----------


## Bucom

> 


    .  ,   ,    :     (   ).

----------


## Bucom

> -   ,    ,  ?


   #964.           (    -  ).

----------


## Bucom

> .  2009  300,00, . 2010  -300,00.  ,     ?


-   ""      300.  2009 . ( -11   )     2010   300. (    ).

----------


## Bucom

> 01.01.2009  29.05.2009.        .   25.02.2009.      . 29.05.2009.     .


      ,       . ,          .    -      .   -   .

----------

"***30:     <> .   :"
      :     ,      .
   ?

----------


## .

- -, -

----------


## lubezniy

> "***30:     <> .   :"
>       :     ,      .
>    ?


  .     .

----------


## Sonik

!
  ,  . 
    :
  80004004 

 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 
 .an_adr2006 c:\windows\system32\an_adr2006.prg    220  'CODER'  . 12 

,    ,       .      ,      .      .

----------


## lubezniy

*Sonik*, ,     CheckXML.

----------


## Galateya

_ (  _)... 


!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :


 1-  _... 


2
***40: .   <>  <> [280509.00]  
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2010-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <>.
.., [280509.00]   [0.00] + [0.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [0.00].



2
***40: .   <>  <> [120888.00]  
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2010-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <>.
.., [120888.00]   [0.00] + [0.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [0.00].


   ? 
  .

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :


  - 




> 2
> ***40: .   <>  <> [280509.00]


  ,     ?

----------


## Sonik

> *Sonik*, ,     CheckXML.


 !! !! , , !

----------


## Galateya

> - 
> 
> 
>   ,     ?



,   ?   ,   ( )  ,     1.

----------

> .     .


       ?

----------

2.     Excel- :
-   
- -4-2
- -6-1
- -11
-  

   -    !     ? ()

----------


## Galateya

> 2.     Excel- :
> -   
> - -4-2
> - -6-1
> - -11
> -  
> 
>    -    !     ? ()


     ,        .

----------

,    :  ..., . ..., . .
  ?

----------

> ,        .


     ,     ,   .

----------


## Galateya

> ,     ,   .


http://www.pfrmsk.ru/pu/info/p1.htm
 -

----------


## goldfish62

> ,       . ,          .    -      .   -   .


           ,                       .    01.01.2009  25.02.2009. ,        ,  , .       .

----------


## Galateya

> ,   ?   ,   ( )  ,     1.


.  .     .

----------

> ,                       .    01.01.2009  25.02.2009. ,        ,  , .       .


C    ,       .

----------


## goldfish62

[QUOTE=lubezniy;52606079]
:
  Galateya  
!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   : 

  - .

,         ?
        .

----------


## Galateya

[QUOTE=goldfish62;52606325]


> :
>   Galateya  
> !!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   : 
> 
>   - .
> 
> ,         ?
>         .




     -  -   ,     -     .

----------

> ,    :  ..., . ..., . .
>   ?


    , -!!!

----------


## Galateya

> , -!!!


      ?

----------


## goldfish62

> C    ,       .


       ,       .     CheckXML , -,        ""    :

"4 []:  ...
***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,               <>    ""  "",     ()  <>"

----------


## goldfish62

[QUOTE=Galateya;52606341]


> -  -   .


     -       ""      ""  "   "?

----------


## -7

> ""

----------

> ,       .     CheckXML , -,        ""    :
> 
> "4 []:  ...
> ***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,               <>    ""  "",     ()  <>"


    ,         . 
     .

----------


## tata58

!    CheckXML!

----------


## tata58

!    Check XML    -  !  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tata58

!      ?     .

----------


## tata58

, !     ,        -   CheckXML  14/10/09

----------


## Sonik

> , !     ,        -   CheckXML  14/10/09


    CheckXML,        .        ,     .

----------


## tata58

.

----------


## goldfish62

> ,         . 
>      .


    "  "?

----------


## orangebee777

, ,           (   ,       ).
1.   ,        .,     -      ?
 2.      ,   ?

 .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 1.   ,        .,     -      ?


    -  -11+ ,   -   



> 2.      ,   ?


  - ,   -

----------

> ?


checkxml   , ..   .

----------


## accountingathome

!
     -         :Redface: 
    ? ( ,       :Wink: )



> "".  . . 
> 
> 2.     Excel- :
>      -   
>      - -4-2
>      - -6-1
>      - -11
>      -  
>   ,  ,     ,  -    ?    ""?    "" -          () -  +      "  "?   - -?
> ...

----------

> "  "?


   xml-     ,           .      ?

----------


## goldfish62

> xml-     ,           .      ?


  2009.,     ,      .       , ,     ,   -         .  -       ,        2009.?
         ?

----------


## Galateya

2 []:   
!!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:


    ?   .

----------

> 2 []:   
> !!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:
> 
> 
>     ?   .


    ,   xml-   <>.
 -       .
      .       .

----------

> 2 []:   
> !!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:
> 
> 
>     ?   .


      "",        .

----------


## Galateya

.

----------

,  .   -         -11,   .  ,   ,  . CheckXML   .

----------


## Galateya

,  ,  2,  4-1 ,       ,     1    -
* "","04.00","","7.7"
"","","087-511-012630",7722207631,772801001," '"
"",2,"","61","29/01/2010",1,2009,"","","","","",0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
"","41",2
"41",1,"113-774-804 58",",5,,4",0,0,0,0,0,0,0,"29/01/2010",2
"",1,"01/01/2009","19/04/2009","","","",0,0,"","",0,0,0.00,"",0.00,0
"",2,"20/04/2009","31/12/2009","","","",0,0,"","",0,0,0.00,"",0.00,0
"41",2,"110-493-737 31","","","",2009,",,,56",0,0,0,0,0,0,0,"29/01/2010",2
"",1,"01/01/2009","05/07/2009","","","",0,0,"","",0,0,0.00,"",0.00,0
"",2,"06/07/2009","31/12/2009","","","",0,0,"","",0,0,0.00,"",0.00,0*

----------


## Ekaterina.yar

> .  -6-1      ,   -11.   -6-1    (                1 ),  -11    CheckXML    -  .
> 
>   -   ( ) .    ,    - .


 -            -    ,  -6-1     .   ?      .       /   ,  -6-1   .   ?

----------


## Galateya

> ,  ,  2,  4-1 ,       ,     1    -
> * "","04.00","","7.7"
> "","","087-511-012630",7722207631,772801001," '"
> "",2,"","61","29/01/2010",1,2009,"","","","","",0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
> "","41",2
> "41",1,"113-774-804 58",",5,,4",0,0,0,0,0,0,0,"29/01/2010",2
> "",1,"01/01/2009","19/04/2009","","","",0,0,"","",0,0,0.00,"",0.00,0
> "",2,"20/04/2009","31/12/2009","","","",0,0,"","",0,0,0.00,"",0.00,0
> "41",2,"110-493-737 31","","","",2009,",,,56",0,0,0,0,0,0,0,"29/01/2010",2
> ...



      ?

----------

!       .   , CHECKXML  :    -   .  : -2147221005    , , .

----------

> ?


  04.00   07.00

----------

> 04.00   07.00


  1

----------


## Galateya

,    4-1   2009    .   .

----------


## Galateya

> 1


  4,  7.   . . 

  3 []:   
***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,        ,        <>    "",  "",     ()  <>  <>


        1,5 . .    .    ?

----------


## Galateya

,   .

----------


## amanda

!       .      "2009"  ?    ? (  1)

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    :  ..., . ..., . .
>   ?


    ,      .   ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> - .
> 
> ,         ?
>         .


 ... , ,   ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,  2,  4-1 ,       ,     1    -
> * "","04.00","","7.7"
> *...


  .  2     7.0 . .

----------


## -

?     ,     - .  ?  ,   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> !       .   , CHECKXML  :    -   .  : -2147221005    , , .


    .

----------


## lubezniy

> -            -    ,  -6-1     .   ?      .       /   ,  -6-1   .   ?


.        ,   .

----------


## NatalyM13

.
        .    ,     2009 .    ?

----------

> ?


 . ,     ,       ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Larik

*NatalyM13*,   ....  .  ,       (, ).

----------


## amanda

> 


!   : 1      1.  ,      . ,  "      12..., .. 12001, 12002, 12003".         ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


 = -     =

----------


## Bucom

> ,    :  ..., . ..., . .
>   ?


 -  ,  -   ,  ,  -  
   .

----------


## Glawbuch

> !   : 1      1.  ,      . ,  "      12..., .. 12001, 12002, 12003".         ?


       -    .   . 
,  ,    ()  ,   , .  ,     .  10 . 
    ! :Razz: 
   ?

----------


## Bucom

> !   : 1      1.


13001, 13002, ...  1  ,     1...

----------


## lubezniy

> !   : 1      1.  ,      . ,  "      12..., .. 12001, 12002, 12003".         ?


 ...   .

----------

"            2009  (  7.0 XML)".
-    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> "            2009  (  7.0 XML)".
> -    ?


...  .   .

----------


## -

,      2    : PFR-700-Y-2009-ORG-087-609-038765-DCK-00001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000  
PFR-700-Y-2009-ORG-087-609-038765-DCK-00002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000
 ,   .
    ,   ..    . 
          (     )    ?

----------


## -7

*-*,  ..,     .

----------


## Bucom

> 1      1


  #1056:     1   .    1    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      2    : PFR-700-Y-2009-ORG-087-609-038765-DCK-00001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000  
> PFR-700-Y-2009-ORG-087-609-038765-DCK-00002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000
>  ,   .
>     ,   ..    . 
>           (     )    ?


  -   ,    .   ,       .   ,     ,   CheckXML (.  1).

----------

!
 :Smilie:  - 2 ,  Chekxml - .
,     (  ).    - -4-2,  . , -11  -6-1 -       ?       (  -  ,      )?
    ?    ?

----------

> !
>  - 2 ,  Chekxml - .
> ,     (  ).    - -4-2,  . , -11  -6-1 -       ?       (  -  ,      )?
>     ?    ?


    ( ) :
1. -6-1+  +-4-2  - 2 ;
2.   - 2 ;
3. -11 - 3 ;
4.   - 1 ;
5.  - 1 .

----------

> ( ) :
> 1. -6-1+  +-4-2  - 2 ;
> 2.   - 2 ;
> 3. -11 - 3 ;
> 4.   - 1 ;
> 5.  - 1 .


,    :Wink: 
    ?
 ,     ?

----------

> ,   
>     ?
>  ,     ?


 -  ..... (    , ,, , /,    ).

      +)   .))))       ......  )))))  ,    !

----------

> -  ..... (    , ,, , /,    ).
> 
>       +)   .))))       ......  )))))  ,    !


  !!!
     ,  - ,        :Wink:

----------

> !!!
>      ,  - ,


     .....   13   )    !

----------

(   )
  -  ,         -   
  -           ?

----------

> (   )
>   -  ,         -   
>   -           ?


, ,     :Smilie: 
   ?

----------


## Imelnila

> ?


  :Frown:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


 !

----------

> 


,    :Frown: 
,     ,      ()   -  ?
    ?

----------

> .....   13   )    !


!
 !
    ?

----------

> !


 :Frown: ((((((((((

----------

,  ,          ,     "  " (    )?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   
> ,     ,      ()   -  ?
>     ?


 , .     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,          ,     "  " (    )?


  , .  :Smilie:      - (   - ),   .

----------

> , .      - (   - ),   .


 , lubezniy,       :Wink:   :Smilie: 
       ,    xml-    ,        -     (    ,    xml-     -  ""   )?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    xml-    ,        -     (    ,    xml-     -  ""   )?


  .    ,           ,  .

----------


## NatalyM13

> . ,     ,       ,





> *NatalyM13*,   ....  .  ,       (, ).



   ,     -  . 
       ,          ,   -11.          -11        ,    ,     ,  ...     -,          ,    -11  ,      ,    ..   ?.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     -  .


    (, , )    3 .     -1 - 2       ,    .  :Wink: 



> ?.


  ...  .

----------


## andrush

To NatalyM13



> ,     -  .


-    1-2 ,    ..  .
   ,  .      ,   ,  .  .     ,    1

----------

> !
>  !
>     ?


   . ,  30     ....    29)))))

----------

!  :        4-2,            1,5     4-1,    2008 .  ,     4-2,   2009   .    1,      .          2008 .

----------


## andrush

> !  :        4-2,            1,5     4-1,    2008 .  ,     4-2,   2009   .    1,      .          2008 .


  ,   ..

----------


## andrush

> . ,  30     ....    29)))))


  ,    ??

----------

> ,   ..


 , ..  2008 .     ,    4-1     4-2  -11?   1 7,7          4-2,       4-1     .

----------


## lubezniy

-4-2  ,   ...

----------

-      4-1   7,7,     2009 .  ,        2008   2009 ?.        ,         ,      ,    .

----------

?

----------

> ?


   4,5 (7.70.511)

----------

...     2   -    -4-1

       ...
        "  ",     -   -4-2

..       -,   -4-1        :
 31.07.09
 01.08.09
     ,

----------

> ...     2   -    -4-1
> 
>        ...
>         "  ",     -   -4-2
> 
> ..       -,   -4-1        :
>  31.07.09
>  01.08.09
>      ,


 ,       ?    ?         09/02/2009  15/07/2009,        16/07/2009?

----------

?     1      -4-2...     ...

 ,    ...  ,

----------

...       ...

 -        -...

----------

> ...       ...
> 
>  -        -...


  ,                  ,      4-1    /.      4-1,               . ? .

----------

...
           -  - WordPad           192

----------

> ...
>            -  - WordPad           192


    .     .

----------

-     ,                   5...    192...

   ,  ...   ...

----------

> -     ,                   5...    192...
> 
>    ,  ...   ...


     ,      ....

----------

...         ...           ...      ,        ...

,      -  ...    ...

----------


## -7

> ,      -  ...    ...


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## andrush

-7
,     ,    .   -4-1  ,

----------


## -7

*andrush*,  ,     .  .

----------


## andrush

> 4,5 (7.70.511)


     (    ).
 1-      ,   .   ( )     .

       XML,       ( ).          .

P.S.  1    -    ,

----------

!    

<>
<>3</>
<>
<>
<>1</>
<>01.01.2009</>
<>08.02.2009</>
<>
</>
</>
</>
<>
<>
<>2</>
<>09.02.2009</>
<>15.07.2009</>
<>
<>
<></>
<>
<>0</>
<>0</>
</>
</>
</>
</>
</>
<>
<>
<>3</>
<>16.07.2009</>
<>31.08.2009</>
<>
<>
<></>
<>
<>0</>
<>0</>
</>
</>
</>
</>
</>
</>
</_-4-1>
</>
</>
     <></>
  .

----------


## andrush

?   :


```
	<>
	           <>3</>
		<>16.07.2009</>
		<>31.08.2009</>
		<>
				<></>
		</>
	</>
```

----------


## Juli-buh

!
    5,   ,     .       -  ,   ""   ,   "   -",      .     ,              .
      ,     "  ",    " ",  ,    01.01.09  31.12.09.     ,     .
     ,    , ,        2009    .
 .

----------


## andrush

> !
>     5,   ,     .       -  ,   ""   ,   "   -",      .     ,              .
>       ,     "  ",    " ",  ,    01.01.09  31.12.09.     ,     .
>      ,    , ,        2009    .
>  .


    .
      -4(   ,    ).
  (,,     ).     (   ) -4-1  -4-2.      (   )

----------


## Juli-buh

> .
>       -4(   ,    ).
>   (,,     ).     (   ) -4-1  -4-2.      (   )


     ,      -4,       .     ?

----------


## Juli-buh

, ,          ,    ,    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,          ,    ,    ?


.

----------


## Juli-buh

*lubezniy*,

----------


## Juli-buh

5,    (  ) - 2  (  10 ,    1),    -4-2       11    .  ?    ? , !!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> 5,    (  ) - 2  (  10 ,    1),    -4-2       11    .  ?    ?


, -4-2   ,      10 .      -4-2    .  .

----------

,     ?
  -4-1, .. :
 11.01.2009  31.01.2009 -    /
 23.03  26.04 
 09.07  25.11   
 26.11       1,5 .

      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ?
>   -4-1, .. :
>  11.01.2009  31.01.2009 -    /
>  23.03  26.04 
>  09.07  25.11   
>  26.11       1,5 .
> 
>       ?


.  :Smilie: 

 01.01  08.07 -  ;
 09.07  25.11 - ;
 26.11  31.12 - 

   /   -    .  .

----------

,      ?

----------

, !              (, ,   ),      (       .....  .....,     )           ,      ,    ?       2 :  ......        ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , !              (, ,   ),      (       .....  .....,     )           ,      ,    ?       2 :  ......        ?


   .      (  )     -4-1.  ,      -     -4-2 (        ).

----------

? (     )

----------


## Juli-buh

> , -4-2   ,      10 .      -4-2    .  .


,     ,      ,     ,   .   , ,  ,      ,         ,  ,

----------


## lubezniy

> ? (     )


.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,      ,     ,   .


. -4-2 -  .     200   ,         .  :Smilie:    -4-2   ,   ,    .
 ,    ,   .

----------

, 31.12.2009 ?

----------


## Larik

> , 31.12.2009 ?

----------

.   -11.        ,     2009 ?   2009   10.01.2010 -   ?    2008  10.01.2009 - ?

----------

> ?   :
> 
> 
> ```
> 	<>
> 	           <>3</>
> 		<>16.07.2009</>
> 		<>31.08.2009</>
> 		<>
> ...


   !!       1 7,7      ,    ,  ,       .    .  :               2006 ,   2007   2008     ,             4-2,        2006-2008   ?     10%           ?

----------


## lubezniy

> :               2006 ,   2007   2008     ,             4-2,        2006-2008   ?     10%           ?


  ,    .  -4-2     ,      ,       .

----------

> ,    .  -4-2     ,      ,       .


         ,        2006,      ,     2007     4-2    ,   2008             2008         4-2

----------

,   ,                 ,       .   ????

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        2006,      ,     2007     4-2    ,   2008             2008         4-2


, ...  -4-1  2006  2008 ,   2007.    .     .

----------

> , ...  -4-1  2006  2008 ,   2007.    .     .


,        2007. 10%     ?

----------

!                 ?!

----------

> !                 ?!


   .        ..

----------

,        !

----------


## Galateya

,     ?

----------


## Glawbuch



----------


## Galateya

> 


    ?     .

----------


## Glawbuch

,  .       .  ,   ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Galateya

,  ,.   ,      ?

----------


## Glawbuch



----------


## sovetov

, ,    ,   ( ) - . 
 ,      23200000-19756,   -    ()?

----------


## jvo

.   24.12(   .)   25.12.    .      -4-2.        , -4-1.    ? ..      ,         ?     ,      . (     ).

----------


## Galateya

?   ,     .

----------


## avtoa

,     -4-2  ,         ,       ?
 !

----------


## Goddess*)

. ,    , -   8   13 "     "!!! - ,   ???    ???

----------

,        ?   2- . : -4-2, -6-1, -11.       ?      ..? .

----------


## Galateya

> ,        ?   2- . : -4-2, -6-1, -11.       ?      ..? .


 ,

----------

??     ?

----------


## .

, ,     (     ,        ).        .

  -4-2    () ?

)   -    
)   - ,     
)   -     .

.

----------

, , . 
   ,         .   ,      ,   . , ,    .    . 
, 
1) -11    
2)    -6-1    
3)      
4)  4-2    
5)  . 

 :
1)   -11      1  2,  -11   3?
2)       4?
3)   -          ?

   .

----------


## lubezniy

> . ,    , -   8   13 "     "!!! - ,   ???    ???


 ,       8      .   .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ??     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?   ,     .


     ?

----------


## Galateya

> ?


 703 ,     14  2,      .    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 703 ,     14  2,      .    ?


 . ,  4

----------


## Goddess*)

> ,       8      .   .


     ...    2008 ,  4  8 ,    ,    2008,    ,    -   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ...    2008 ,  4  8 ,    ,    2008,    ,    -   .


     ,     .  ,    .     .

----------

, ,    1154.

----------


## Larik

> . ,  4





> 703 ,     14  2,      .    ?


 15.10.09   :
.  . 2, .29 (. , )
.: (495) 679-65-60, 679-21-09,   679-50-96
http://www.afga.ru/?p=14

----------


## 2008

,    ,      ,     4-1    4-2,         ,

----------


## Glawbuch

> 15.10.09   :
> .  . 2, .29 (. , )
> .: (495) 679-65-60, 679-21-09,   679-50-96
> http://www.afga.ru/?p=14


*Galateya* ,  . ,

----------


## Katerina3783

,     ?            (  , .40) -      -         .      ,    ,       :     :Frown: 
      ?  :Frown:

----------


## Larik

*Katerina3783*, .

----------


## Galateya

> 15.10.09   :
> .  . 2, .29 (. , )
> .: (495) 679-65-60, 679-21-09,   679-50-96
> http://www.afga.ru/?p=14


 . .  .

----------


## Katerina3783

> *Katerina3783*, .


     ?    .    ?

----------


## gra_nat

!
  5    .
  ,       ? : ..  :  . .   :  .    2009.       ? 
    . 
    .   ?
   .

----------


## gra_nat

,     ?

----------


## gra_nat

:     , ..   ,  ?    ?         ...

----------


## na4inaushiy

> :     , ..   ,  ?    ?         ...


 




> ,     ?

----------


## gra_nat

?            ?
  :   ?     /?

----------


## lubezniy

> :     , ..   ,  ?


,    .

----------

> . 
> 
>  01.01  08.07 -  ;
>  09.07  25.11 - ;
>  26.11  31.12 - 
> 
>    /   -    .  .


Lubezniy, .    ,     :Smilie:

----------

01.01.2010  01.02.2010.,       ,      -    .   6-1,  4-2  -11    2010.    01.02.2010.     CheckXML   "***40:.     < >:"
    ?      -           ,    .  ?

----------

:
    -4-1      .  1,5    3 ?
:
01.01.2009-01.05.2009 
01.05.2009-31.12.2009 
  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 01.01.2010  01.02.2010.,       ,      -    .   6-1,  4-2  -11    2010.    01.02.2010.     CheckXML   "***40:.     < >:"
>     ?      -           ,    .  ?


    .   2010  ( . . )   .

----------

,             -  ,   6-1+  +4-2   . (  -  ),    


> ,     ?


 -,          ?
,         -  10        :Wink:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,             -  ,   6-1+  +4-2   . (  -  ),    
>  -,          ?
> ,         -  10


 . .  - ,   .   - .   -       ,   -  .

----------


## Larik

> ?    .    ?


   .

----------


## lubezniy

> -,          ?
> ,         -  10


 ,       ?   ,    .

----------


## andrush

> :
>     -4-1      .  1,5    3 ?
> :
> 01.01.2009-01.05.2009 
> 01.05.2009-31.12.2009 
>   ?


    1.5 .   02.05.2009-31.12.2009

----------


## andrush

> 01.01.2010  01.02.2010.,       ,      -    .   6-1,  4-2  -11    2010.    01.02.2010.     CheckXML   "***40:.     < >:"
>     ?      -           ,    .  ?


  2010.   CheckXML     (     )     31.12.2009.
   ,      - ..

----------


## OlikSm

> ,             -  ,   6-1+  +4-2   . (  -  ),    
>  -,          ?
> ,         -  10

----------


## Bucom

> .  1,5    3 ?


   -  .    :
 , . 256 (    ):
...               ...
           ,        (        ).

----------


## tasi_18

, .                  -4-2    -4-1?

----------


## Larik

,   .

----------


## andrush

> -  .    :
>  , . 256 (    ):
> ...               ...
>            ,        (        ).


  (  3- )    ,         .         1,5  3    ""  .         

P.S.   http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239387

----------


## lubezniy

> (  3- )    ,         .         1,5  3    ""  .


-   .  192    "    "  ,    (, ,    ).    ,  .

----------


## liliyalux

4.1  1  7.7?

----------


## Bucom

> (  3- )    ,         .         1,5  3    ""  .         . P.S.   ...


     ""    ,          .         ,   ""     .  " " -  ,      , ..      .

----------


## Bucom

> 4.1  1  7.7?


.   #1091

----------

, ,   .

----------

,      5.   :Smilie:

----------

( 1: 8.1 (8.1.9.57)    ,  2.5 (2.5.12.1))   -4-2           . ,       -4-1. ,   ?

----------

,     " " -   ,      ?

----------

> ,     " " -   ,      ?



  ,

----------

> ,

----------

> 2010.   CheckXML     (     )     31.12.2009.
>    ,      - ..


CheckXML   29.06.2009.

----------

,     ,   ? ()

----------

, , . 
   ,         .   ,      ,   . , ,    .    . 
, 
1) -11    
2)    -6-1    
3)      
4)  4-2    
5)  . 

 :
1)   -11      1  2,  -11   3?
2)       4?
3)   -          ?

----------


## C

,            ,      , ..  2009 -      - . 
    1 7,7 -.      -4-2,   CheckXML   - 
***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:

       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,   ? ()


     -        .   ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,            ,      , ..  2009 -      - . 
> ...
>        ?


.

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,     ,   ? ()


           , ,    . :Smilie:        ,   " "  .

----------

> ,            ,      , ..  2009 -      - . 
>     1 7,7 -.      -4-2,   CheckXML   - 
> ***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:
> 
>        ?


   ,    , ..       .                 .

----------


## Bucom

> , ..


  ,    ,        .

----------


## C

> 


  ?       -4-2...



> 


  ..

----------


## ˸

, !!
  ! :Smilie:

----------

!  ,     :
         (   ,   ),        .    ,           (    2   1000,    3000;    1000).
   -11  2000  ?

----------


## Bucom

> -11  2000  ?


 "  ".       2008 .   1000  -  ,      -11       2009 .   1000   .   2009 .  "" ,      -11 ,      (, ., )  .

----------

> "  ".        1000  -  ,      -11       2010 .   1000   .


- ,   ,         ,          .

----------

,         .   -11 -     ,     ,   (   ) ?

----------


## Nolina

checkXML  "  -   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll."     ,     ,  checkXML   ... ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Glawbuch

> checkXML  "  -   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll."     ,     ,  checkXML   ... ,


      . ,      .  ,    ,   . 
 ,        ,      ,   ,  .

----------

-       (   )   .  

   (10   2009  ,  31.12. 8      10  ?
  -11, -4.2   4.1?     -11   4.2  ?    ?

----------


## Nolina

> . ,      .  ,    ,   .


,      :Smilie:

----------


## Bucom

> ,          .


 "   " (#1212),      " "   " ".    . "" -  .

----------


## Bucom

> (10   2009  ,  31.12. 8      10  ?
>   -11, -4.2   4.1?     -11   4.2  ?    ?


  10 "" -11  -6-1      ,     -4-2 ("" ),  -4-1 (   -      .).

----------

!        -  2009    ,    .   -     ?

----------


## oliala

.     .    .     CheckXML   .        .    :Frown:

----------

> .     .    .     CheckXML   .        .


     .

----------

> ..


   . .

----------

,    .     ? 
  :    ,       (   ), ? ( ,   )

----------

3 ?

----------

1   7.7  1.3. (7.70.160)
  -11  "  "    ?

----------


## -

!      ?
             -     ( )

----------


## lubezniy

> !      ?
>              -     ( )


    .    .

----------

> 1   7.7  1.3. (7.70.160)
>   -11  "  "    ?


    -  ?

----------


## piv-piv

, ,    PERSW  ?        ,          .
     ,      ?   .  :Frown:

----------


## -

> .    .


"   "
    ,   -   ? 
     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,    PERSW  ?        ,          .


. .    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   -   ? 
>      ?


.    -2 (    ()   - -3)   192.   ,  ,    . .

----------

,  ,  ...
      ,   1  2010    -?
    ...    (    )?
  ,   ?

----------


## natpol

,     ,     1   7,7?

1.      (  )
2.   1 ,  ,      -4-1
3.       (5 .)  
4.

----------


## C

> ,   1  2010    -?






> ...


 -11 -  ,  -6-1,     -4-2  -4-1 ( )



> ,   ?

----------

,       ,          , ..       ,    .       4-1   4-2

----------


## C

> ,     ,     1  7,7?
> 
> 1.      (  )
> 2.   1 ,  ,      -4-1
> 3.       (5 .)  
> 4.


    ,  -4-1          ..     -4-2..
       ..  -  v7plus.dlll  .. 
      ..     ,     .(

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,     1   7,7?
> 1.      (  )
> 2.   1 ,  ,      -4-1
> 3.       (5 .)  
> 4.


     1  2.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  -4-1          ..


 .



> -4-2..


  - .



> ..  -  v7plus.dlll  ..


    1.   ,     - .

----------


## C

> 1.

----------


## Glawbuch

v7plus.dlll -    .    ,   .

----------


## andrush

> ,       ,          , ..       ,    .       4-1   4-2


 4-2.

----------

> 4-2.

----------


## C

> ,


  ) .   -    -     - ?

----------


## piv-piv

> . .    .


      ,  .     ,   ,   .  , ,       .   - .  :Redface:     ,    .  :Redface:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  .     ,   ,   .  , ,       .   - .     ,    .


 ...   ,  ,  , .               -     ,      .    -   (      ).

----------


## Bucom

> ,  .


             ,      .  ,        ,      - ,     .             "", ..      ,     .         (  )     ( = -,    =   ,  ..).

----------


## Bucom

> ...   ...


   . "" ,      -         .   -       31.07.2006 N 192      01.04.1996 N 27- ( ).

----------


## Bucom

> 3 ?


   ,     ,         .  ,   ,  -   "".    ,   ,      ""   .

----------


## -

!
 -    ?       ,    ?
 ,   -  !  :Wink: 
 ,    -    ""    ( ,   ,     ..),   :
1. -6-1+  +-4-2  - 1  (),     ;
2.   - 2 ;
3. -11 - 2 ;
.
, !!!             :Wink:

----------

.   -   Persw           .    ,    : "    DATA..." ,      ,    : "   Intrenet Explorer -    HTML .         ".      Internet Explorer,   Mozilla (    ),   ,      persw   ,     .   Windows XP,       Windows 98/2000/NT,  - ,  - . -   ?     ?

----------


## OlgaK

*...*     1  ...        3-    .
     .
   -4-1,  -4-2, -11  ?   -4-1?

----------

,.      - 1 (7.7.)   :! : .. (.. 0000000013)       .
         :,140180,  ,  ,  , . 7, . 3.
  ?
           ,    ()    643  .      -     1      (.. 77)?

----------


## Eliska

, ,     ?   (Pers)     ,   ,  ,  ?

----------


## -

> .    -2 (    ()   - -3)   192.   ,  ,    . .


!
      ,       ,          :Frown:

----------

> ,         .   -11 -     ,     ,   (   ) ?


, ,  ?      4849,60  2424,80.     -11 4849  2424  4850  2425???    ,           ,       .   ,    ,    .

----------


## Galateya

> , ,  ?      4849,60  2424,80.     -11 4849  2424  4850  2425???    ,           ,       .   ,    ,    .


   .

----------

! , , (,      ,        FAQ)) 
1.      ,      ,    ,  ,     ,     2  . -4-2?  -4-1   ?
2. , -4-2,    "       -4"     -4-2,    " "  ? 
3.   1.8.1      ?

----------

,.    1 7.7  .      ????



> ,.      - 1 (7.7.)   :! : .. (.. 0000000013)       .
>          :,140180,  ,  ,  , . 7, . 3.
>   ?
>            ,    ()    643  .      -     1      (.. 77)?

----------

Galateya,  !!!

----------


## goldfish62

> ,.      - 1 (7.7.)   :! : .. (.. 0000000013)       .
>          :,140180,  ,  ,  , . 7, . 3.
>   ?
>            ,    ()    643  .      -     1      (.. 77)?


         ,    ,         ""  "** ".   -  ,        . ,       "   ".

----------


## Glawbuch

> 4850  2425


  :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ,         ""  "** ".   -  ,        . ,       "   ".


.     ,   1 ,      . 
  -  .    ????

----------


## Eliska

> , ,     ?   (Pers)     ,   ,  ,  ?


,, ,   ,      ...       .     ,     ...   .        ?

----------

,          (    .    1 7.7 .

----------


## Galateya

> ,, ,   ,      ...       .     ,     ...   .        ?


  - .

----------


## goldfish62

> "",        .


    .    CheckXML   :

51 []:  ...
!!!20:     <> . .     :



    140090 
  -     
       6 

     2


 ,    .   ""  "  "  "  ",   "  ".         .   ,   .  ?

----------


## goldfish62

> - .


    ( ),    ,       .    . ,     .

----------


## goldfish62

> .     ,   1 ,      . 
>   -  .    ????


 ,     1   "" "   "      .       !

----------


## lubezniy

> .    CheckXML   :
> 
> 51 []:  ...
> !!!20:     <> . .     :
> 
> ******
> 
> 
>  ,    .   ""  "  "  "  ",   "  ".         .   ,   .  ?


      ,    .

----------

, ,       ?

----------


## scarlett

-11   ,      (   15)?

----------


## Glawbuch

> -11   ,      (   15)?

----------

?  ,   : "        ".    ,     ,    ???   , , .

----------


## goldfish62

> ,    .


     ,   ,  .
"    <> . .     ".    ,  .        .       ,    .

----------

> ,   ,  .
> "    <> . .     ".    ,  .        .       ,    .


  .   . ,    :

----------


## scarlett

...

----------

> .    CheckXML   :
> 
> 51 []:  ...
> !!!20:     <> . .     :
> 
> 
> 
>     140090 
>   -     
> ...

----------


## Eliska

> ( ),    ,       .    . ,     .


,   :Love: ,   ,    - ?

----------


## goldfish62

> ,   ,  .
> "    <> . .     ".    ,  .        .       ,    .


,  .   1        " ".

----------


## goldfish62

.

----------


## Nadushka84

,      2009,     -,         :Frown:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,      2009,     -,


    ,

----------


## Nadushka84

> ,


       ?    ,

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?    ,


,      .    -   --.

----------


## goldfish62

.    CheckXML   :

3 []: ...
   03.08.2009  31.12.2009,   2
!!!20:        .
<> = 03.08.2009,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 01.07.2009,       !

    .     01.07.2009.         03.08.2009.
 ,         .

----------


## Nadushka84

> ,  ,   .   .


  ,    ,    "",    ,       ,    ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

, ,   ,   2009        ,            6%,    8%,      .   ? .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,    ,    "",    ,       ,    ,


    ,    .       ,   .       :Frown:

----------

> , ,   ,   2009        ,            6%,    8%,      .   ? .


 !

----------

> .    CheckXML   :
> 
> 3 []: ...
>    03.08.2009  31.12.2009,   2
> !!!20:        .
> <> = 03.08.2009,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 01.07.2009,       !
> 
>     .     01.07.2009.         03.08.2009.
>  ,         .


  .
C .

----------

> .    CheckXML   :
> 
> 3 []: ...
>    03.08.2009  31.12.2009,   2
> !!!20:        .
> <> = 03.08.2009,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 01.07.2009,       !
> 
>     .     01.07.2009.         03.08.2009.
>  ,         .


       ?

----------


## goldfish62

> ?


  ?       ,    . -  .

----------


## goldfish62

> C .


  ?   ?   ?

----------

,        1   30 ,  1    . .         4-1?          .....

----------


## Eliska

...    ,    ?  ,  ..  -?    .

----------

!    -11,  " Excel-  . -11   "    ?  ?

----------


## 11

,  ,    ,    :      .     -4-1!
  -        .      .      - ,  ????

----------


## pl1

,

 -  
   1  - ?

----------

> ?       ,    . -  .


   .     (       ).   .   .

----------

> !    -11,  " Excel-  . -11   "    ?  ?


     Excel-.
 .
   ,    .

----------

> ...    ,    ?  ,  ..  -?    .


      .

----------

> ,        1   30 ,  1    . .         4-1?          .....


    .  1   .

----------

> ,
> 
>  -  
>    1  - ?


    ?

----------


## goldfish62

> .     (       ).   .   .


  ,      .

----------

> ?   ?   ?


 :   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Natalishka

,  -  .       ,    ,       . ,  31  2009.  12/31/2009,     .   .  :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  -  .       ,    ,       . ,  31  2009.  12/31/2009,     .   .


  ?            .

----------


## Natalishka

2.5.8  07.04.2009.  :Wink:

----------


## lubezniy

> ?   ?   ?


  .   (  ,   ,    )      . ,   ,   -   . .

----------

> ,    .       ,   .


,  ,  ,               .
            -11

----------


## Nadushka84

> ,  ,  ,               .
>             -11


   ,

----------


## lubezniy

> 2.5.8  07.04.2009.


.    (  Windows 2000/XP):
1. "" - " " - "   ".
2.   " "     - .
3.    ,  ""       ""     dd.MM.yyyy .
4. ٸ OK    .

----------


## Eliska

> .


, ,              ?

----------


## Natalishka

> .    (  Windows 2000/XP):
> 1. "" - " " - "   ".
> 2.   " "     - .
> 3.    ,  ""       ""     dd.MM.yyyy .
> 4. ٸ OK    .


,  , ,  ,         :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

!
  !
       .
   ()    (/, ,   ,    ----------- ?),         ,      ?
        ,      ..  ?
!

----------

> ,   ,


      .   ?

----------

!
      5   ?----------      , ?------------   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,              ?


 ,    -4-1  .

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>       5   ?----------      , ?------------   ?


     .

----------

, !

----------

, ,   .
     .
,    (     )  ,       "  ",          ?   ?

----------

.
     /      (157)       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,   .
>      .
> ,    (     )  ,       "  ",          ?   ?


 ,      ?           .            .         .

----------


## lubezniy

> .
>      /      (157)       ?


 - ,    .    (, -   30),   .

----------


## andrush

> .
>      /      (157)       ?


CheckXML   1 . 30 . . 157=5   7

----------


## andrush

> ,  -  .       ,    ,       . ,  31  2009.  12/31/2009,     .   .


        (- -   )

----------

> .    CheckXML   :
> 
> 51 []:  ...
> !!!20:     <> . .     :
> 
> 
> 
>     140090 
>   -     
> ...


   :
*".     "*
 " ",  " "

----------

> , ,              ?


  -,          ,        .

----------

> !
>       5   ?----------      , ?------------   ?


     1998-2001 ,   2002       .

----------


## Juli-buh

, ,      ,     ,       3 .   01.04.09, 01.07.09, 01.12.09.    :    01.07.2009  01.07.2009,   2
!!!20:        .
<> = 01.07.2009,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 01.04.2009,       !"  ?      ?

----------


## Eliska

> -,          ,        .


-      :Frown:    PERSW,            . ,        . (   ,   ?).  ,    ?    ?    7,    .        ,     ?    31.12.2009?    


> 


.

----------


## goldfish62

> :
> *".     "*
>  " ",  " "


   ,           .

----------


## goldfish62

> .   (  ,   ,    )      . ,   ,   -   . .


    .   :     ()           !  ,      ,    !

----------


## goldfish62

> .


   "",   "". :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> .   :     ()           !  ,      ,    !


,    .     ,      .        ,     .     ,      ,      .        -     .     ,     ,      .         ,            .              .

----------

?

----------


## Zhanna-2583

,    ,   3 "    ,      " -       ?

----------


## Nadushka84

,     ,        :Frown:  ,   ,  ...    -?

----------


## Nadushka84

...      ,        2008 ,  ,     2009 .    ,

----------


## Eliska

, ,   .     ?    :Wow:     :   .    -.     ?  , ,

----------


## Nadushka84

> , ,   .     ?       :   .    -.     ?  , ,


  ,       ,

----------


## Katerina3783

:      ,     1      -      ? 
    -       .
    -        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Eliska

> ,       ,


     ...     ,        .  ,    ... , -  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ...     ,        .  ,    ... , -  ?


       .

----------

,           3 ,         ,     - ,   ,  -4-1  .
 ?      ,   4-2  , ...

----------

, ,   ?   - 18.01.19   -  29.12.09
 ,    ?

----------


## Eliska

> .


  :Smilie:      ...

----------

,   .
        -  ,       < ="  " =" "> -   ?      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   .
>         -  ,       < ="  " =" "> -   ?      ?


  ,    .   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ...


   ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,   ?   - 18.01.19   -  29.12.09
>  ,    ?


    .       .

----------

> ,    .   .


 !!!

----------


## Eliska

> ,    .


      ,    . 4-  ,    .

----------

> -       (   )   .  
> 
>    (10   2009  ,  31.12. 8      10  ?
>   -11, -4.2   4.1?     -11   4.2  ?    ?


   !

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    . 4-  ,    .


        ? ,    .

----------

, ,        (  ):        - -4-2,    -6-1, -11  ?

----------


## Eliska

> ? ,    .


   ? ,   ,      ?

----------


## Iris 1

,!

1.   -4-1  ,       1      (  ,).     ?

2.     ,      .  ?

3. -11  "  "  ,      ?           15  ,   ??? (  1   )

----------


## lubezniy

> ? ,   ,      ?


   -     .
  .   Internet Explorer-   .
, ,   CheckXML?

----------

,       ,

----------


## UmkaLilu

-    31.12.2009 ?   ?

----------


## Rimskaya

!      !
CheckXML        <>.   <> = 15002.00  <>  2-    2009- ,      (   ),   

   ?  :Frown: ((

----------


## lubezniy

> -    31.12.2009 ?   ?


  ?  ?

----------


## Eliska

> -     .
>   .   Internet Explorer-   .
> , ,   CheckXML?


  ,        :Smilie:    ,   ?  :Smilie:   :Lupa:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,!
> 
> 1.   -4-1  ,       1      (  ,).     ?


  ,  .       ,      ,     .



> 2.     ,      .  ?


.



> 3. -11  "  "  ,      ?           15  ,   ??? (  1   )


    .       31 .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,          ,   ?


   .    - .  #1.

----------

?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=313125

----------


## Iris1

> ,  .       ,      ,     .
> 
> .
> 
>     .       31 .


!      :-)
    : "     ,     "  ,       ? ..,,   .2008,   .2009? ,    .2008,    . 2009,  , "    ,     "???

----------


## Iris1

,   - 1      -4-1 ,    ???

----------


## Palinna

> ,   . 
> 
> !!!


,     .
 ,    , ..   .
     ...

----------


## -

,   .       8    .   3  (250    ) (       :Smilie:  
     ? ,    ,  "". ,   -         ,     ,      .
  ,       (    ).

----------


## Eliska

> ,       (    ).


     ?    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

,    "        ".  :Smilie:

----------


## Eliska

> ,    "        ".


    ? .

----------

:

[]: ***  
!!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:


-<_-4-2>
   <>5</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <>020-741-126 95</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2009</>
   <>01.02.2010</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
  -<>

*    !..!!*   1 7.7  505

        ?

----------


## Eliska

> .    - .  #1.


,   CHEK    :Frown:

----------

, ...     ...        ...            -    ...

           ...

----------


## ..

,  . 
   5 ,     .
.

            ,      11.

 ?   .         2010,     

15 ,      ,  ,          . 

           ,     . 
    11.

    11?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   CHEK


... , .
 : http://files.buhsoft.ru/CheckXMLInst.exe

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  .


  -  2010 .



> 5 ,     .


 .       .



> ,      11.


  ,  - .   -11    .   ,      .

----------


## ..

> -  2010 .
> 
>  .       .
> 
>   ,  - .   -11    .   ,      .


     ?       ,   ,      .    .  

   ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?       ,   ,      .    .


     .      192   .



> ,     .


 .

----------


## C

,       ,         (

----------


## andrush

> ?       ,   ,      .


.     , ..  30.06.  .           (   )



> ,     .


212  213 ,  -     2010  ,   2011 .         ,   .   ( ),

----------


## andrush

> ,       ,         (


      ,   .   F1

----------

, ,     .     1 "  ",   -6-1    2,  -     2.   -11 -  -1.    -6-1    1!   ?    -4-2.

----------


## andrush

> , ,     .     1 "  ",   -6-1    2,  -     2.   -11 -  -1.    -6-1    1!   ?    -4-2.


   1  -6?  -11       ,    1 .   -6      2    (2 )       2 (    2    1, 3, 4  )

----------


## Good

...
       1    ...(((           05.02.09  24.06.2009 .  25.06          1,5 ...    2008 .   2009 . 8000 .  2008  -   28  ,  3  -   ... 
      2      2300 -   2009 .  2000   2009 ...(((

----------

,   6%, .      4-2,   6-1   -11.     :Smilie:

----------


## .

.    -11  ,

----------

:   ,    , .    (    ).      .        -4   ??

----------


## lubezniy

> :   ,    , .    (    ).      .        -4   ??


   -4,   -4.     -    .

----------


## Gul6553

!
        ,          :Redface: 
  1:                  .      2009  ( ),       2009        -       1  -3  .  ,  57    2009  .   ?     -11  ?

----------


## lubezniy

*Gul6553*, .  ,  -11   ,       ,     .

----------


## bes75

?

----------

,    !        1,5    ? -4-2    ,    ??-11   -6-1     ?

----------

-4-2        ??       ?        ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


  -   1 .       ,            . -11, -6-1     -4-2     ( ) -4-1

----------


## Bucom

> 1,5    ? -4-2    ,    ??-11   -6-1     ?


 ""  ,  -  (   ).     "" (),  "" (     !),  "   " () .     "" ,     (       ),       ( "").  -6-1 . #1403.      -4-1.

----------

(  1,   )   -11    ,    -11.  ?

----------

.  ",      ,     "       6-1      ?

----------

2005-

----------


## Eliana

Persin.    - ,   ?    ,  ,     .  4.5  20.01.10

----------


## lubezniy

> (  1,   )   -11    ,    -11.  ?


    Excel  .    -11 .

----------


## Eliana

?         ?

----------


## Eliana

,    .                 Persin-?    ,        .     ?

----------

> 2005-


        ,                 ,   ,         6-1?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,    .                 Persin-?    ,        .     ?

----------

> -4-1.


 ..      ?              ??

----------

?    ?   10.06.2009  27.10.2009 
    27.10.2009  31.12.2009.   !!  !

----------

!     !  2009       !      . 6180    . -5010,  -11:
.    . -5010 .  6180
. .. 22700 .6420
 . . 17330 . 12600
 ,     ,            .    !       -11   (((

----------


## Eliana

,  -11     :
1.   ?
2.  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,  -11     :
> 1.   ?
> 2.  ?


1. 
2.

----------


## Eliana

!      -4-2?

----------


## Glawbuch

> !      -4-2?


.    ,   ,  -11 .      .

----------

3 ,         (      ),  
"  " - .  ?

----------


## 11

,      ( -4-1  -4-2):
-     (    -  )
-          7  (3 )
-  (    ,  )

  !!!

----------

, ! 
                                                                                                         .,       ? 
    1 
    ,    ?

----------

10- . - 
       -11     2009 .    FAQ.  



2009    5450       -4380



2009    42672       14521



2009    44682       9031


 ""  

2009   3440      1110

,     

"2
***30:    <>.   <> = 5450.00  <>  1-    2009- ,      (   ),   "

    ?

----------

2008 5450 0
2009 0 -4380
...

2008 5450 0
2009 (42672-5450) 14521

----------

> 2005-


   ,     .         .

----------


## andrush

To :
    ,     -6 (  )

----------


## andrush

> , ! 
>                                                                                                          .,       ? 
>     1 
>     ,    ?


,  -

----------


## andrush

> 3 ,         (      ),  
> "  " - .  ?

----------


## andrush

11



> -     (    -  )


        -4-2



> -          7  (3 )


        -4-2



> -  (    ,  )


 -4-2

----------


## elena_76

1 .      v7plus

----------


## 11

andrush, !!!

----------


## Glawbuch

> 1 .      v7plus

----------


## elena_76

:Frown:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


    -  .   -  -  . ,   . :Smilie:

----------


## elena_76



----------


## Glawbuch

1-,

----------


## elena_76

syslog

----------


## Glawbuch

,

----------


## elena_76

:Frown:

----------


## Glawbuch

?

----------


## elena_76

v7plus dill

----------


## Glawbuch

> v7plus dill


 :Smilie:

----------


## elena_76

1

----------


## Glawbuch



----------


## elena_76

LL

----------


## Glawbuch

,  . ALS

----------


## Eliana

-4-2      -11  ?

----------


## Help me

! 
        ,     "  INTERNET EXPLORER    HTML  " 
  ,  - ...

----------


## buhgalter

! ,     ...
   2009  , /  ,       ?   ,    ?

----------


## Larik

.    11  .

----------


## Larik

> -4-2      -11  ?


,

----------

-11       2009     2008    109259 () 14804  ():
   .: 
2009 -163543/-41561
   :
 66508/29013
   :
2008 -109259/-14804
2009 12230/2258
 -97029/-12546

2009 0/0
2010 -6/-2

----------

,     ,   /             ?

----------


## elena_76



----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Bucom

> ,  - ...


,  ,        " " : "  ..."

----------


## avk-olga

:        ( ,  ...)       ?   ,       (PERSW) ?
 : 6 , 5     ?

----------

,      -11 +      .  -11  . ?        .

----------


## mariy201

,        2009,      ?

----------

,      ....

   .
 11   (   ).
      .
 ()      ,  ?
 ?
1.    
2.              /?
 !

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,      -11 +      .  -11  . ?        .


       .


> ,        2009,      ?

----------

.  -4-2,  , -11,    .       ?   .

----------

!   !   .    1      ,      CheckXML-  

***   2-  _-4-1  ...
     . 
 <>     ,   . 
 <></> 
    2009   01.01-29,03 -
                                          30,03-16,08-       
 17,08-31,12 -         1,5 .
 ,  ,    (((

----------

?

----------


## mariy201

2009.  -4-1, -4-2, -11  -6-1,      ( )       ?

----------

2.3.3.             (      )         ,       .

----------


## C

,     4 - 1- , 2- -4-2, 3- -4-1, 4 - -4-1,   -   -4-1   ?      .   -4-2-   ,  .

----------


## Help me

,  ,        " " : "  ..."      "    DATA\data1.dbc",            .
    ""  -,  ,            :Frown:

----------


## Help me

> ,  ,        " " : "  ..."


      "    DATA...".           .
   - "" ,     -   ...  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> 2.3.3.             (      )         ,       .


        ?

----------

> .


       .
       .       200 .   . !

----------


## C

> .


 -4-2 - 4
 -4-1      ,  ..     .
     (,   ),   -  ,            .

----------

> .  -4-2,  , -11,    .       ?   .


,  ,  ,  ,     .     ?     ?

----------


## C

> ?


 
            -  ,   - ,   - ,  -4-2.    -11  .

----------

C,   .

----------


## 78

!  (.),  2009,   .   ?
 ,  .  ,      ,    30 . ,  ?
!

2
***30:    <>.        <>.       :


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2009</>
   <>31.12.2009</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>4</>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>2</>
    +<>
    -<>
       <></>
       <>2009</>

----------


## C

> 30


    2010.

----------


## C

..       -  2009      ,       2010 -  ,              2010 - 30.
   ,         .

----------

!

-----------------------
     ,      ....

   .
 11   (   ).
      .
 ()      ,  ?
 ?
1.    
2.              /?
 !
----------------------

----------


## lubezniy

> !  (.),  2009,   .   ?
>  ,  .  ,      ,    30 . ,  ?
> !
> 
> 2
> ***30:    <>.        <>.       :


  .

----------


## lubezniy

> .
>  11   (   ).
>       .
>  ()      ,  ?


.   .

----------

[QUOTE=lubezniy;52626541]        ?[/QUOTE   .   -      .       .    ?

----------


## labaluzska

,  3-   .   ,   "  ,    "    ,    ,               ,       .   ,     :Frown:

----------

?

 ( 20.000 . 12 
   (20.000 )
 ( 14.999  80 )
   15.000 .
    11 
  20000.12
  14999.80
  "  "

 20000
 15000
      / 
 ?
 ?

----------


## 78

,       ?))))
    ...

----------


## C

> ?
>  ?


   -   ,  -11,     ..

----------


## C

lubezniy -   ,    ?



> -4-2 - 4
>  -4-1      ,  ..     .
>      (,   ),   -  ,            .

----------


## C

,      
,     ,        ..    (

----------


## 1591

?

----------


## ta48

, ,         01.01.09  31.01.09,  -4-2     ?    01.01.09  31.12.09,      12 .?      ?

----------


## C

> ?


  ,    ,  ..  -   .  . 
    .   ,         .

----------

??        ? ?

----------

.     ?

----------

,    ( )       -11?           ?

----------

.
, ,    .   
  5,   03.02 2010 .
     .
     ,     , .
   :
***  COM! 


 80004004 

 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 
 obr_el_d c:\windows\system32\an_adr2006.prg    1100      . 1234 


 3-  _-4-2...

----------


## ta48

> ,    ( )       -11?           ?


-11 +      .         ,    .

----------


## C

> .     ?


      .   ,     .      ...     -    .   .

----------


## 11

,     01.09.09,   .     ,  -4-1  :
01.01.09 - 31.08.09
01.09.09 - 05.12.09   
06.12.09 - 31.12.09

  ,  6      .       .  .   ...   -        1, -  ?    ? 
   ,  2.5 (2.5.16.2)

----------


## 1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 !!!
    . :
 1-  _... 
2 
***30:    <>.   
<> 
= -4.00  <>  2-    2008- , 

2009-    (   ), 


2 
***30:    <>.   
<> 
= -4.00  <>  2-    2008- , 

2009-    (   ), 

. 

          4 .  ,    ?
 -   ?

----------


## C

> ??        ? ?


    -   .,    -    ,    -   - ,      -  -

----------


## C

> !!!
>     . :
>  1-  _... 
> 2





> = -4.00  <


  ,   ?      2008  ,   2009  .

----------


## ta48

> 4 .  ,    ?
>  -   ?


       2009  : -4 .;       2010    : - 4 .
     ,   2010   ,   .

----------


## C

> 01.01.09 - 31.08.09
> 01.09.09 - 05.12.09 
> 06.12.09 - 31.12.09


 06.12.09 -         ?        .     01.09.09 - 05.12.09  ,   - 06.12.09-31.12.09 -   .
   ,   ?   ?

----------


## C

> :
>  !!!
>     . :
>  1-  _... 
> 2 
> 
> :
> = -4.00  < 
> 
>   ,   ?      2008  ,   2009  .


,   -   (
   -



> 2009  : -4 .;       2010    : - 4 .

----------


## 1

!!!!!
 ,  !!!!! 

 !!!!!!!

----------

, ,      .

   -11               ?

----------


## C

> .


        ?       - ...         ..

----------


## 11

> 06.12.09 -         ?        .     01.09.09 - 05.12.09  ,   - 06.12.09-31.12.09 -   .
>    ,   ?   ?


   ,      ,  01.09.09    ,   .    ,   :
01.01.09 - 31.08.09
01.09.09 - 31.12.09 
 .  ????

----------


## .

> ?       - ...         ..


    .   ,    . ,         .

  ,      .      -  .  :Frown:

----------


## C

> 01.01.09 - 31.08.09
> 01.09.09 - 31.12.09 
>  .  ????


 ..     ,        05,12,09   ..       ,    .

----------


## 11

> ..     ,        05,12,09   ..       ,    .


,    ....     ?

----------


## C

> ?


    ?

----------

C!!!!       1501!!!!!!  !

----------


## C

> -  .


   ..  )

----------


## Good

> ,   "  ...". ,  ,  ,    ,  .       .


, .,    2009      6000 .,    2600 .   2010 .    2000 .,  .  300 ...    11      ?  !

----------


## C

-  - 2008 =6000,  - 2009=  2600
      2008 - 6000,    (   6000) -  2009.
  -  - 2009=2000,  - 2010=  300.

----------


## Good

> -  - 2008 =6000,  - 2009=  2600
>       2008 - 6000,    (   6000) -  2009.
>   -  - 2009=2000,  - 2010=  300.


 ! !  :Redface:

----------


## andrush

> .   ,    . ,         .
> 
>   ,      .      -  .


1)      ()    .  ,   .    ,       ,   , ..      2010 

2) -   .     (   )

----------


## Larik

> 2009.  -4-1, -4-2, -11  -6-1,      ( )       ?


-11, ,   ....      .    01 .

----------

,,      .

----------


## Larik

-11  ,      .,   . ()

----------


## Lison

!    .      (7.09())    ,   3 ,    ,      .      -     ,     ,   ,   ,  ,  f5 ( ,    -   ).      .  ?         ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


        (       )     ,   ,  "   " -        ,      .    ?   -    .

----------


## shusharu

,       2009     2009    .      ?
.

----------


## Larik

> -11, ,   ....      .    01 .

----------

> 1)      ()    .  ,   .    ,       ,   , ..      2010 
> 
> 2) -   .     (   )


andrush,  !

----------


## Helena_Byron

,   -11,     2008  .         2008       2         .        .    ?

----------


## 11

> ?


    ,  ???


  ,  -11   ,   ( .    .)   ??    ??

----------


## C

> ,  ,


  ..      -      ,      .    -      .

----------


## C

> ,  ???


            ,    ,      ..           (



> ??


   ..      (

----------


## C

> .    ?


    ,   -11,     2008   .

----------


## 11

> ,    ,      ..           (
> 
>    ..      (


      ...

----------

> ,   -11,     2008   .


-11  ,        .  : "        ,  "

----------

.
 :         
  ,   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .
>  :         
>   ,   ?


   . :Smilie:

----------


## -7

> .
>  :         
>   ,   ?

----------


## Galateya

,   ,      .    ,  .

----------

,    ,      .dbf

----------


## **

,   -4  18.1     :
" :       -4 00000000003  09.02.2010 0:00:00
   "5":      -              !"
        143010, , -,-10 /,, ,.   
 :Frown:

----------

http://www.ruspostindex.ru/50/68.html

----------


## **

1 ,    ,       ""...

----------

.  ?

----------

,         ?    ,  ?

----------

> ,         ?    ,  ?


. .    ,     KLADR-e.      .

----------

> . .    ,     KLADR-e.      .


, ,    .
,          .      .            -     .    ,     ,      .

----------

> ,    ,      .dbf


  ,          -.

----------


## Bucom

> ,         ?    ,  ?


 Persw     1111

----------

> , ,    .
> ,          .      .            -     .    ,     ,      .


       .     .     ,         .

----------

> Persw     1111


    -      - ,    , ,       ,  .   ,  ,    - ,  .     -          .

..   :     ?  :Wow:     ,       ,           :Big Grin:

----------

> .     .     ,         .


,, ,   . , ,    ,  ,   ,     ,   .  , ,        -  .      ,        ,  "  ,   ?         ..." ,               :Wink:

----------

> ,, ,   . , ,    ,  ,   ,     ,   .  , ,        -  .      ,        ,  "  ,   ?         ..." ,


  ,     !

----------

> ,     !


-!  ,  ?     "6"?  "",  "",  ""   ?     ,     .

----------

> -      - ,    , ,       ,  .   ,  ,    - ,  .     -          .


    "  xxxxx"   .

----------

> "  xxxxx"   .


   .    -    
:
12 []:   
***30:    <>:    <>    <>,     <>   :
12 []:   
***30:    <>:    <>    <>,      <>   :
12 []:   
!!!20:    <>:   <>       <>, <>, <>:
12 []:   
!!!20:     <> .   .  :

..    ,  .

----------

> -!  ,  ?     "6"?  "",  "",  ""   ?     ,     .


         ,     ?!

----------

,

----------

> ,     ?!


  ,   ,     :
188650,  ,  ,  ,  6.

----------

> .    -    
> :
> 12 []:   
> ***30:    <>:    <>    <>,     <>   :
> 12 []:   
> ***30:    <>:    <>    <>,      <>   :
> 12 []:   
> !!!20:    <>:   <>       <>, <>, <>:
> 12 []:   
> ...


 12345  
      .

----------

> ,   ,     :
> 188650,  ,  ,  ,  6.


-          .

----------

> -          .


,      -      ,  .    .   -     ,     ,    .
     .

----------

" ":
http://www.ruspostindex.ru/47/9.html

----------

> " ":
> http://www.ruspostindex.ru/47/9.html


    ,  , ,     ,     . 
  :
"  
27  1998           40-           . 7  1998            .     .           -1 ( ),  -2,  -2,  ׸ ."

  ,       2  .

----------

> " ":


  KLADR- .

----------


## anylife

,    , /    , ,       . ,  ,    .   .      . ,         ?. ,    ?    .

----------


## C

...         ....       ..  ...
   -    -           ,      -   -       -..
    -  ,        .. ..   ,      .

----------


## anylife

,      ,  ,   .      .      ,

----------

> . ,         ?. ,    ?    .


..   ,        ?   ...

----------


## Larik

*anylife*,    ,  .  ,    ,     .

----------


## anylife

.   ,   , .

----------


## Nastya_a

, .      :
!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :

----------


## anylife

> *anylife*,    ,  .  ,    ,     .


,   ,      .

----------

...

----------


## Raspberry

2
***40: .   <>  <> [417868.00]  
<> [382554.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [30148.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2010-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <>.
.., [417868.00]   [382554.00] + [30148.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [412702.00].
, .     1 7.7,        .  5166=     (. ),       1      . :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------

-11

----------


## Raspberry

.   2008   5166=
       2009    417868=
        2008    5166=
         2009    382554=
.     2009    30148=

----------

...
417868 - 382554 = 35314
..
.   2009 *35314*=

----------


## Raspberry

:Embarrassment: ,  -,    ,    5166=       ( ).  . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Kiss:

----------

...     ...  2009    ...     2008 :
.   2008 5166=
 2008 5166=
----
0

----------


## Raspberry

,  ,    :Wow:

----------


## 11

,  (((
   :
01.01.09 - 31.08.09
01.09.09 - 05.12.09 
06.12.09 - 31.12.09 

   ????

   :
01.01.09 - 31.08.09
01.09.09 - 31.12.09 

((((((((((((

----------

*11*,

----------

,  ...   
       1 . (0,59)
        .   ,    ,   , ,   ,       .   , .    .(    ... 

2
***30:    <>.   <> = 1.00  <>  1-    2010- ,  2009-    (   ),   



2
!!!20: .   <> [1.00]     2010-  (    )  <>    0, ..:
[<> 204560.00  <>] - 
[<> 108585.00     2009-   <>] + 
[<> -95974.00     2009-   <>]  1.00 ( )

----------

:
  2009 = -95 974 (   ,  )
  2009 = 204560
  2009 = 108 585
 = 1

----------


## andrush

> ,  ...   
>        1 . (0,59)
>         .   ,    ,   , ,   ,       .   , .    .(    ... 
> 
> 2
> ***30:    <>.   <> = 1.00  <>  1-    2010- ,  2009-    (   ),   
> 
> 
> 
> ...


,    2009  =>   2009  1.00,    (  ) 2010,

----------


## Raspberry

,    (: .   2009   1=)   ,  .

----------

,        2009.    2008...

----------

2
***30:    <>.   <> = -1.00  <>  2-    2009- ,  2009-    (   ),   



2
!!!20: .   <> [-1.00]     2009-  (    )  <>    0, ..:
[<> 68640.00  <>] - 
[<> 37516.00     2009-   <>] + 
[<> -31125.00     2009-   <>]  -1.00 ( )

----------


## Raspberry

, ..       2009 ,   2009,     *2009*,     2010.

----------



----------

- ,   -

----------


## Raspberry

,       ,       ,     ,         ?

----------


## Raspberry

.   2010  -1

----------

> , ..       2009 ,   2009,     *2009*,     2010.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!     
2009   2010    


    !!!!!!!!!1
 :yes:

----------


## andrush

> 


,     ,    :
2009 1 0
2010 0 -1

----------

,   ...

----------


## Raspberry

> 


      ,  -     :Embarrassment:

----------

...

----------


## Raspberry

:yes:

----------

> ,  -


 !

----------


## Gul6553

:Smilie:    ,      -     :Redface: 
   01.01.2009  1   ,    3 

:
  2009 -1
 120 000
 120 000
  2008  3
  2009 92 000
  2009  92 000

      ???
      2008 -1  3     1

----------


## Raspberry

> :
>   2009 -1
>  120 000
>  120 000


.   2010 -1



> 2008 3
>   2009 92 000


 :  2008 3
 2009 91997
.   2009 3

----------


## Gul6553

0  ,       ...



> .   2010 -1
>  :  2008 3
>  2009 91997
> .   2009 3


      2009     -92000,  3    ,     2008   2010...

----------


## Raspberry

,  ,    - 2008,    2009,       -   3-  


> 2009,     2010.


  :yes:

----------


## Gul6553

,  Raspberry,    :Smilie: 
    ..
      -       2010- 1     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -       2010- 1     ?


   2010,    2009  2010.
  ,     1?       .

----------


## Gul6553

,   2     2009 -1
 2009 3 1    "  !"    
           .   -         2 .             ?

----------


## Gul6553

> 2010,    2009  2010.
>   ,     1?       .


  :Smilie: 
         1?

----------


## Raspberry

> 2010


   ,      
.|     |    |
.    |  2010|   |




> 1     ?


  ,    1 7.7

----------


## Raspberry

, , ,  ,    ,   2010  ( ),    ,   ,   2009 ,  -  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gul6553

,    :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> 1?


,  .      1.

----------


## tasi_18

, .   2009         ,         2009  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 2009         ,         2009  ?


.

----------


## Larik

*tasi_18*,

----------


## avk-olga

[QUOTE=avk-olga;52625978]:        ( ,  ...)       ?   ,       (PERSW) 
QUOTE]
?

----------


## lubezniy

*avk-olga*,       . .   -    .

----------

...   CheckXml "    220  CODER  "
   ???

----------


## 11

> *11*,


1: 8.1 (8.1.14.72)
   ,  2.5 (2.5.16.2)

----------

http://www.buh.ru/newsDescr.jsp?ID=5...r=2010&Month=2

----------

?      - ,   3-        14 . ,       /   14  .  ,   14,      ( ),       ,      ,        /       .  ?         .   ,  ,     14  ,    .     ?  -   ?   :Frown:

----------


## 11

,    ?(

----------



----------


## 11

?
      ....

----------

.       ,      .   .                      ,           ?

----------


## _

,     ?

----------

[QUOTE=;52631571]     .       ,      .   .                      ,           ?[/QUO
 ,   ,

----------


## Redline

.    ?  ,     ( )?

----------


## zema1979

,      7.7 (7.70.027) 

 = .(,"") 
{...(2956)}:   !
   ?

----------

*zema1979*, 292 
  293

----------

Persin 4,5 .    ,    - KladrTPS.
   Persin      -    .      0 .
    ,  ,        ,    .  ,          .
 ? 
  ?
     Persin.  KladrTPS ,   - 6Dom TPS.
 ,  - .
  ?

----------

,       ,         .     4-1   4-2?    1 ,    4-2,      - ,         4-1.   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> - ,         4-1

----------

[QUOTE=;52631738]


> .       ,      .   .                      ,           ?[/QUO
>  ,   ,


   ?

----------

> 


 -4-2;    01.01.2009  31.12.2009?

----------


## Glawbuch

> -4-2;    01.01.2009  31.12.2009?


 .     /.    .( )

----------


## 0

[QUOTE=;52632156]


> ?

----------

, ,   ,   6    , / ,  .   .       ?   ,  ,   .     -      ??

----------

!    .              .     .  .    ?  !

----------


## Rodis

> *zema1979*, 292 
>   293


.   ...

    293      ,     292

----------

> 293      ,     292


, , ...

----------

-    2008 ;       .       2009    ,         2009 .             ( )    30.12.1899 - 30.12.1899 (    ,   2009    ).    ,      . 
 -       ?     ,       2008 .   ,    -   ,   ,    -  2009?     ?       ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 30.12.1899 - 30.12.1899


  :Wow:

----------

> ,      -      ,  .    .   -     ,     ,    .
>      .


 ,    ,   , ,  .  ,     ,  ""  ,      .   .    .  .

,       ""  ,     .

----------


## -

, .    ,      ,    .      .  .   ,    ,        :   -3 (2001 ) -10 .
    2009 . 
   ,    :   2009   2001 .
  ?

----------


## andrush

> -    2008 ;       .       2009    ,         2009 .             ( )    30.12.1899 - 30.12.1899 (    ,   2009    ).    ,      . 
>  -       ?     ,       2008 .   ,    -   ,   ,    -  2009?     ?       ?


   ?    ?  ,    .  2009  .  ,     2008  -11  2008  2009

----------


## andrush

> , ,   ,   6    , / ,  .   .       ?   ,  ,   .     -      ??


        -6-1,

----------


## andrush

> , .    ,      ,    .      .  .   ,    ,        :   -3 (2001 ) -10 .
>     2009 . 
>    ,    :   2009   2001 .
>   ?


    -4  -11

----------


## andrush

> ,    ,   , ,  .  ,     ,  ""  ,      .   .    .  .
> 
> ,       ""  ,     .


 ,    / 99999,       (  ).  ,

----------


## lubezniy

> ?      - ,   3-        14 . ,       /   14  .  ,   14,      ( ),       ,      ,        /       .  ?         .   ,  ,     14  ,    .     ?  -   ?


 .     ,  ,   14     .   .

----------


## lubezniy

> !    .              .     .  .    ?  !


 ,     .

----------

andrush, ,)   -  ?

----------

Persin    ?:-(

----------

> ,            ,      , ..  2009 -      - . 
>     1 7,7 -.      -4-2,   CheckXML   - 
> ***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:
> 
>        ?


     , ,   -    ,          " "   1  ,    ,    ,  " "!

----------

. ..   <>     <>,    ,  <>  <>   ,   ""  "",   <>    (). ,      ,   <>  .

 ?

----------



----------

!       ,     ????

----------


## bazhalex

,      
:        5 5.70.01  :      .     .    . (  ).     .

----------


## Marrry

,     ,         ,           ,     ?    ,        -11:   ,   ,       ?
 !!!!

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,     ,         ,           ,     ?    ,        -11:   ,   ,       ?
>  !!!!


 .      .  (  )

----------

> *  5*


   . , ,    ,    -6-1    ",    ..."  -    !!!

----------

!     ,   .       3 ,       ,      (      :Embarrassment: )?

----------

> ?    ?  ,    .  2009  .  ,     2008  -11  2008  2009


   ,     .  -    2008,       2009. 
  ,         09,       2008     2008  2009 (    2009?      08?).

----------


## andrush

> !       ,     ????


,

----------


## andrush

> ,     .  -    2008,       2009. 
>   ,         09,       2008     2008  2009 (    2009?      08?).


.   -   2009   2008 (     ) ?.   ,       ,   .
    "  2008,       2009" -

----------


## andrush

> . , ,    ,    -6-1    ",    ..."  -    !!!


       (   ,   )

----------


## Glawbuch

> !       ,     ????


 ,  ,    ,          .       ,        ,    .   ,   . (!)

----------


## andrush

> !     ,   .       3 ,       ,      (     )?


          (           -     )

----------


## andrush

> Persin    ?:-(

----------


## andrush

> andrush, ,)   -  ?


 -

----------


## Larik

> ,  ,    ,          .       ,        ,    .   ,   . *(!)*


 !  .        20 ...    ,         .

----------


## Krujopinka

,  -   .,   -     !!! 
 01.03.     (((

----------

"_"

----------

..

----------


## Glawbuch



----------


## Olginka

.       -4-1      .   27-2,       23200000-19906.

----------


## KL-ena

!  2008       ,    .     .          ?

----------

/  ,     (    ).     -       .

----------

: ***40: .     <>:
   2009, ?  ,  ?

   ,       ,        1.5 ,  ?
!!!20: .    ""   <>  <>,  ,    ()  <>

----------

> : ***40: .     <>:
>    2009, ?  ,  ?


         CheckXML



> ,       ,        1.5 ,  ?
> !!!20: .    ""   <>  <>,  ,    ()  <>


  :Redface:

----------


## aeroreda

,   1      3.0
        7.0  ?

----------

?

----------


## andrush

> ,       ,        1.5 ,  ?
> !!!20: .    ""   <>  <>,  ,    ()  <>


     ,

----------

> ,


    01.01.2009  12.03.2009 
 13.03.2009  31.12.2009 .     .

----------


## Lady J

!
    ,   .
  , 28.12     .    .   -       4 ?
     ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,  -   .,   -     !!!  01.03.     (((


 " "       (   ). ,    .                  "      ,  ... -".      -   -   -     "" ( ).   -       ,   -11,   -      "".

----------

.
  ,     -4-2    ( ,   ).          4-2.    -     -4-2.
  .

----------



----------


## Bucom

> , 28.12     .    .   -        4 ?


   (   -11    )         31.12.09,    2010. -11     (    2009.),   -      .  - .     " "  20.01.10.  : "    ,      1   31 ,               ,    ." ( , .2).   -  .  " "  -      (    ;  ).

----------

,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   1      3.0
>         7.0  ?


 :Wow:       ?..

----------


## NastasiaD

> ?   1 7.7 ,   1 ,    -  .  CheckXML   08.01.10



   , 
    ,     -
       7.7 291 :Hmm: 
   -    :Lupa:

----------


## lubezniy

> -
>        7.7 291
>    -


 -   .

----------

,   ,      -      ,   .   ,     ??? .

----------


## NastasiaD

:
1 -     "   "
2 -   "- "

  -            

(     " ")  :Stick Out Tongue: 

!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NastasiaD

,

   ,   ....  .

 :Dezl: , ,   :

)     2 ,  1   ,   :
1  -11
2   4-2 ( -       6-1)
 ?  :Ill: 

)   ?  1  ,  2 ?

)    ?

----------

NastasiaD,

----------


## NastasiaD

,         - ......

,   **  ,   ...* ?* 
       ....

----------

, , .            .    :    -4-2  ,     4,   .  1  -6-1,  -11      .    ?      ?       \ ,   . .

----------


## Bucom

> ...  - ...,    ...


 -   .      (   )   :

----------


## Bucom

> ,   ,      -      ,   .   ,     ??? .


,       .   .     .   -     -.      (   ).    ,        ,    .  - ,     .      - ""  .        - .

----------


## Bucom

> , , .            .    :    -4-2  ,     4,   .  1  -6-1,  -11      .    ?      ?       \ ,   . .


  (  "" -  -4-1   -6-1) .  (     )    "" .       ,    .  .          31.07.2006 N 192 (.  23.07.2009) "    ()           ".

----------

?   3 ,     2,         ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ?   3 ,     2,         ...


- ...      .

----------


## bsa-plc

,        ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        ?


 - ?
. FAQ (    ).

----------


## bsa-plc

> - ?
> . FAQ (    ).


 . . ! )))

----------

,     /  ?    ,         .
   .

----------


## ta48

, ,      01.01.09  31.12.09 -  12 ,   -4-2  12 . 5 . ?
        01.01.09  15.11.09 - 10 .15 .  -4-2  10 .19 .    ?

----------


## aeroreda

> ,   1      3.0
>         7.0  ?


  1 7.7   2.0 . 1996-1999  7.70.208
   ,  3.0  -  ?
    .      ,   .?  :Frown:

----------


## Irinna

,      2008        ?
- 2008 -1460
   2008 3300
   2009 41950
-
   2009  8450 

 ,    ?
2
***30:    <>.   <> = -1460.00  <>  1-    2008- ,  2009-    (   ),

----------


## Glawbuch

,    .

----------

,        2.7 ?  !     !   ??

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        2.7 ?  !     !   ??


  - .    .

----------

-  .     ??       ( )
    ? P, S.  -

----------


## Glawbuch

> -  .     ??


50/50

----------


## Olga ekat

,      ,     -4-1,  -4-2 . ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


     Persw 2.7    : "...".       .

----------


## Bucom

> 7.70.208


  2002.,   2001. .       .   .    ,    ,      .     ""     -  .   -   (  =        "").

----------


## CAHbI4

,  -11   "  "  "  "  ?    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

>

----------


## CAHbI4

!
   ""?   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>    ""?   ?


  ?

----------


## Irinna

1460 ?        ,          ?

----------


## CAHbI4

..   ? , !

----------


## Irinna

,    ,      ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,    ,      ?


   2460 .  2008.,            :
2009      -2460 (  .  -   .)
     2008  ()     .      .   ""  "". ""         2008.   ""     : ()    2009  ()    2010.

----------

,     ()   .!    ...         .  ,  )
!!!

----------


## lubezniy

**,      ?

----------

> **,      ?


 !!!!  ,   -    .   ,    (

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!!  ,   -    .   ,    (


?..       ?

----------

> ?..       ?


  ...

----------


## lubezniy

**,     .

----------


## 2006

> - .    .


  :Wow:

----------


## SvetaKartinka

?        ? (1 )   ? !!!!   :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> 


,     .        ,     ,  , .    - .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


 -11


> ? (1 )





> ?

----------


## Marrry

> --11


    ,       ?

----------


## SvetaKartinka

Glawbuch     !!!!!   :Smilie:

----------


## Marrry

,            ?

----------

,    5.   5.50.72,  ,    .         (       ). ,     ,         4   (data base, report pfr  ..),       -  (    ,    )  :yes:       . 
 ,   ?
 .

----------


## Marrry

:
,             :       ,       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,             :       ,       ?


.

----------


## Marrry

> .


  ,        :      ?         ? (     ,   -11,    6-1   -4-2) ???

----------


## Tetanium

> -  (, 13001, 13002  . ).     .


    ,     2009    ,      2009-.         .        - 25007, 25008,           25...??? 25001 25002?           1 2    5-... :Redface:

----------

> (  "" -  -4-1   -6-1) .  (     )    "" .       ,    .  .          31.07.2006 N 192 (.  23.07.2009) "    ()           ".


 Bucom )))

----------


## otsvet

! , ,   .
   ,   - .
    ""   ,          ,  ..   -, ,    .        ?     ,  -4     .
-       !      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ""


      ,    .

----------

*otsvet*,               ,        -       ,   .

----------


## Glawbuch

,      ,

----------

,    
173- "  ",  10



> 1*.     *   ()  ,       ,      3   , * ,           * .

----------


## Glawbuch

** ,   :yes:   :Frown:

----------

,    .           ,             ,     ??   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


   ?

----------

> ?


 1

----------


## Glawbuch

7.7

----------

7.7     ,  ??    ....

----------


## otsvet

** ,   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 7.7     ,  ??    ....


 -11      , ,

----------

> -11      , ,


!!! !!!!!!!

----------


## Helena_Byron

,  -11,    .  .
  :
   2008 .    1646   1234
  2009 .                     2800   2100 
  2009 .  2008 .          720    540
  2009 .                       2800   2100
    ( 2008  )  926  694
 -11  .      :
     1646  1234
  2009           2800  2100
  2008            1646  1234
  2009            1874  1406
 (2009)      926   694

  ?  ,          ,     ...     :No:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## Helena_Byron

FAQ   ?   :Frown:

----------


## Irinna

,  ,    :Wow:  
  2009   . . 3450, . .  1460 (       ) 
 2008 .. 4760  . . 3450
 2009 .. 40490 . .20790
- .. 50400 .. 22680

----------


## Glawbuch

> 1460 (       )


  :yes:

----------


## k

.   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll

----------


## Glawbuch

> .   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll


 .

----------


## Helena_Byron

> 


     ,      ,          2009 .  2009 .   2008?         2009     ,            ,   ,    2008  ,        ...  :Confused:

----------


## andrush

> ,      ,          2009 .  2009 .   2008?         2009     ,            ,   ,    2008  ,        ...


     ,     .
          .    ..     2008   2009 (-  )

----------


## andrush

> .   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll


 ,     -   . (     ).

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,


,  .   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Irinna

, ,  Glawbugh,      ,      ,  ,       
  2009   . . 3450, . .  1460 
 2008 .. 4760 . . 3450
 2009 .. 40490 . .20790
- .. 50400 .. 22680

----------


## Helena_Byron

> ,     .
>           .    ..     2008   2009 (-  )


,      .             :Hmm:

----------


## Helena_Byron

andrush  Glawbuch, ,         . :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

: 2008  -1460    3450
 . :    2009   50400  20790
 . :     2008    4760    3450
                                      2009    40490  20790
      2009    3690    0

    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,      .


,  -  ,     ( ).        ,     ? :Wink:        .

----------


## Irinna

.   2009 1890

2
***30:    <>.   <> = -1460.00  <>  1-    2008- ,  2009-    (   ),   



2
***40: .   <>  <> [50400.00]  
<> [40490.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [3690.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2010-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2009-   <>.
.., [50400.00]   [40490.00] + [3690.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [44180.00].

----------


## Taly

, !
  ()      ,    -        ? (    )

----------


## Glawbuch

> .., [50400.00]   [40490.00] + [3690.00] + [0.00] - [0.00] = [44180.00].


  4760 ?

----------


## Irinna

,    1460,     2008 4760-1460= 3300  2009 41950(   2009 +1460           2008)   2009 8450 ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


      .       2008  -1460.  ( )  2008     ( ).  ,    2009 ,   2009 : 45250,00

----------


## Irinna

2
***30:    <>.   <> = -1460.00  <>  1-    2008- ,  2009-    (   ),

----------


## Irinna

2008 1460,           4760      2008 .,      2009   1460 ,

----------


## Irinna

45250   2009

----------


## Glawbuch

> 45250   2009

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2
> ***30:    <>.   <> = -1460.00  <>  1-    2008- ,  2009-    (   ),


     ,

----------


## Irinna

2008      2009 5150?

----------


## Irinna

2
***30:    <>.   <> = -1460.00  <>  1-    2008- ,  2009-    (   ),

----------

2008    ( ),   ( )  2009 
2009    ( ),   ( )  2010

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2008      2009 5150?


 1460 = 3690

    ?     2008    ?

----------


## Irinna

2008  -       -1460  3450

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2008  -       -1460  3450

----------


## Irinna

,       ???

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,       ???


  3690

----------


## Irinna

,

----------


## Glawbuch

?

----------

?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .   COM-   .  , ,     an_adr2006.dll


: 

1.   CheckXML        . 
2.           ,   COM (, "  COM-   ").  ,      CheckXML   .     CheckXML   ,   -.

----------


## Irinna

...

----------

2008 ... 0 ... 3450
  2009 ... -1460 ... 0
 2009 ... 50400 ... 22680
 2008 ... 0 ... 3450
 2009 ... 45250 ... 20790
  2009 ... 3690 ... 1890

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2008 ... 0 ... 3450
>   2009 ... -1460 ... 0
>  2009 ... 50400 ... 22680
>  2008 ... 0 ... 3450
>  2009 ... 45250 ... 20790
>   2009 ... 3690 ... 1890


 :yes:

----------

?

----------


## Glawbuch

2:  ,  -

----------


## 2006

> ?


  ?  ,     ,    (777)

----------

> ?  ,     ,    (777)


,     !        ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     !        ...


 ,      (  ),    ,      .     ,        (,        ).

----------

> ,      (  ),    ,      .     ,        (,        ).


pesw27.         ver.2.7 ( ѻ)  18.12.2009

----------


## lubezniy

? ( ,  ,  )

----------

> ? ( ,  ,  )


   .

----------


## Bucom

> pesw27.         ver.2.7 ( ѻ)  18.12.2009


  .   (" " - ? ?). ..  ""   ?

----------

> .   (" " - ? ?). ..  ""   ?


,     .   .     .      .   (

----------


## Bucom

> .      (


 
  . , -,    Persw   - " "?

----------

, -,    Persw   - " "?[/QUOTE]

,  ))) ,  ,  !        ! !...      , ??? ,       ?      ,    ,     !???

----------

> , -,    Persw   - " "?


,  ))) ,  ,  !        ! !...      , ??? ,       ?      ,    ,     !???[/QUOTE]

    ,     -XML!!!!!

----------


## Bucom

persw27.zip 15557 .

----------

[QUOTE=Bucom;52639444]     15557 

,   ! , ,    :
1.    ?
2.    2   ?

...

----------


## Bucom

WINRAR    "" ,   , ,   persw2_7.exe ...  -    ""... ""    : 777, Enter, 777, Enter, Enter.

----------


## Bucom

> ...


      ,      (""),        ("")?

----------


## Bucom

> ...


 , ,   ,  (  ,    ,       Persw)           ?      .       .    -   .

----------

,    :
1.      1.06 ,   31.09.    1.12    .
    -4-1.?
2  ?
..      1   31 .
2  -  1.12  31.12.     ? 
    -    1.06  31.12?

2 :          . ..  1   30.11.
   -4-1 ?
    01.09  31.12?

----------


## lubezniy

> .


+1.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      (""),        ("")?


CheckXML   (?)  .

----------


## Marrry

,    :
1. ,            ?
2.   ,    . ,   ,        :      ?         ? (     ,   -11,    6-1   -4-2) ???

----------


## Bucom

> ,    :


1.  -   .  -   
2.   -4-2   01.09 - 31.12,     / 3 .

----------


## Bucom

> : ...


1. , .   .     -11   ,      ""  (       ),          . Ÿ        (  , ..    ).
2.  .   -    -11 ...(. .1).   - .

----------

-     .   22600  16950,     26410  18450        2009

   1320    990

 22600    16950   

 2008    1320       990

 2009     25090     17460    

 2009    26410       18450 

          -

----------


## _160210

,    .

: 5    .   .  ,    -11      (        ).    ,   ,    /    .    :    ""        ,    .      10  , ..          .

   : 
        ,    ,    ,      ? 
    .     ? 
 .        1,   3 (   2 )?

----------

2008 ... 1320 ... 990
 2009 ... 22600 ... 16950
 2008 ... 1320 ... 990
 2009 ... 25090 ... 17460
 2010 ... -2490 ... -510

----------

> 2008 ... 1320 ... 990
>  2009 ... 22600 ... 16950
>  2008 ... 1320 ... 990
>  2009 ... 25090 ... 17460
>  2010 ... -2490 ... -510

----------


## kat8

,,     ( )     ?     -11  -4    (  Excell)?

----------

:



> 2008    ( ),   ( )  2009 
> 2009    ( ),   ( )  2010

----------


## Rain8

:   / -   . ,         ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> :   / -   . ,         ?

----------

> ,    :
> 1.      1.06 ,   31.09.    1.12    .
>     -4-1.?
> 2  ?
> ..      1   31 .
> 2  -  1.12  31.12.     ? 
>     -    1.06  31.12?


  . 
   -4-1    .
  .    2  (   )
..  "    "   2 :
  . 01.06.2009  30.09.2009
 .  01.12.2009  31.12.2009

  :   01.12.2009  31.12.2009,   2
!!!20:        .
<> = 01.12.2009,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 30.09.2009,       !


 ?  ?     ?

----------

-

----------

.

----------


## _160210

:

 ,    .

: 5    .   .  ,    -11      (        ).    ,   ,    /    .    :    ""        ,    .      10  , ..          .

   : 
        ,    ,    ,      ? 
    .     ? 
 .        1,   3 (   2 )?

----------


## 7

! 
            ,      .      -4-2?

----------


## Bucom

> ! 
>             ,      .      -4-2?


            .           .

----------


## Rain8

:  -11   2009 .  1 .,  .   2009   . +    . .
   -4-2  -6-1  1.            -11. 
     - ?

----------


## Bucom

> 


   "-" (     ).   10 ,    -  "" -       .      .  -   " ".    (-   "")          ""  ""  (   ,   1   -  ).

----------


## Marrry

> 1. , .   .     -11   ,      ""  (       ),          . Ÿ        (  , ..    ).


         .   -11    ....     -   ???
  , !!!!

----------


## Marrry

:
-  
- / 
 - ,    
 -   
 :Frown:

----------


## Bucom

> .   -11    ....     -   ???   , !!!!


,  .   .    -   ,      .

----------


## Rain8

- help!  # 1840

----------


## Bucom

> -11   2009 .  1 .,  .   2009   . ...


           "".     ( .. #1801)   -         .

----------

!     :        31.12.2009 .   -11            .   /    11.01.2010.           .   ,          2009 .

----------

, ,              ,    -11       ?     ,    - 1     .       ((  ,  ,    (((

----------



----------

, ! !

----------

.
      -4-2        2008 .       2008,    2008 .           (     ).     2009    ,          ""    ?

----------

,      3 .    .      . 
      .         ?

----------


## Larik

.   ,  -11.

----------


## Taly

...        :Frown: ((




> , !
>   ()      ,    -        ? (    )

----------


## Larik

,     .

----------


## Taly

(   ,       ),        -4-2

----------


## tatbol

!    ,  ,   ,     .  ,      5 .      .  1 .   -11    ,       .     ,      -   -   -11.   ,   -11      1 ,    ....

----------


## lubezniy

> !    ,  ,   ,     .  ,      5 .      .  1 .   -11    ,       .     ,      -   -   -11.   ,   -11      1 ,    ....


 -  ? ,       ?

----------


## tatbol

,   .  ,      ,        , ..  -   - .    2-  ((

----------


## lubezniy

*tatbol*,   ,  ,    .   ,     .

----------


## tatbol

,        ,  ,   -   ...   :Smilie:

----------


## Palit

, ,   : :Frown: 

      (      -  ),       ?  ?

----------


## Larik

*Palit*, ,   .      ,     .

----------


## tatbol

:    2-       ,     (  )  ,      (    )   .      -  10 .          ... ,      ,       ..

----------


## Palit

,  

 .    ?   ,   ?

----------

! -         ?  !

----------


## Rain8

- !!!       :Frown: 
11: .   2008...1408......1055
                                   2009...0............-1
 ..............................27188.......20390
 .....................2008 ..1408.......1056
                                   2009...24850......18636
-             2009...2338 ......1753

-6-1   ....27188........20391
     -6-1  11  !

----------

15%,    : 
 4-2;
 6-1;
 .
 -11.        ? 
   6-1,     -1,  -2;  -3.          ,         .  .

----------


## ""

.2.5.8. 
      ?

----------

.
     5 (   :  5  5.5.14)
     .     .
      CheckXML   Buhsoft (onlain) -   (!  0).
    ,   -   , ..   .       -  .     :
 XML-  DOM-... 
***   .
      . 


 .   .




.
 1
 0

     .

    ?

----------


## lubezniy

** ,     (    ,     ).

----------


## __

-     1 ,       2009.  -               -11.      -  ?

----------

,     -4-1        /,      ?
 !)

----------


## __

> ,  
> 
>  .    ?   ,   ?


 ,     .     ,   .

----------


## Rain8

Help  #1867 -  ,    !

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     .     ,   .


    ...      (  ,      ,  ).     .

----------

:    4-2;  -11,    6-1    ?. .    2       . :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------

!
    -      ,  1  - ,         ,  ,      6 .   ?

----------

-    ,

----------

, ,       ,   16.01.2009     04.06.2009,  05.06.2009  31.12.2009         1,5 ,   01.08.2009     3   ,       1,5   ...
     :
01.01.2009 - 15.01.2009
16.01.2009 - 04.06.2009 
05.06.2009 - 31.12.2009   05.06.2009 - 31.07.2009 ???
 , , .
 .

----------

<>.   <> = 7141.00  <>  1-    2009- ,      (   ),   
  ?


2009
 7171
. 5668

 15250
.11437,5

2009
 9791
 7385


2009
 12600
 9720,50

----------

05.06.2009 - 31.*07*.2009  

--------- 



> 7171
> . 5668


  ?

----------



----------

2008 ... 7171 ... 5668
 2009 ... 15250 ... 11438
 2008 ... 7171 ... 5668
 2009 ... 2620 ... 1717
 2009 ... 12630 ... 9721

----------


## fr_svetik

,   .    2- ,  ,    ,    -   3  ,  ,    ,  ?    ,      ,        .        ""         ,      -11    ,   -       , ,     ? ,

----------


## Cherrylove

, ,    -6-1 ( )  -4-2 ( )      ?       12 ,       17 .

----------


## Glawbuch

> , ,    -6-1 ( )  -4-2 ( )      ?       12 ,       17 .


    . , .  :Smilie:

----------


## Cherrylove

Glawbuch, !       .

----------

?

----------



----------


## Glawbuch

> 


, .  :yes:

----------


## fr_svetik

> ?


   ....

----------


## ACemenova

,     .  -11      ?      ,           ? 
.

----------


## Larik

,  ,  .

----------


## NastasiaD

> . .


   ,  
     ,

----------


## Bucom

> 05.06.2009 - 31.07.2009


, ,      ""  01.08.09 - 31.12.09.

----------

.  .  .   : 
                (   ),       ,   -     ,        .   ?  -    ()  .
         .      5.  ,  .            .                  ,         .  ?       ?

----------

,               ,    .  "     ?
(..)"

----------


## NastasiaD

> ?


 :Smilie:            :
http://www.pfrmsk.ru/pu/info/p1.htm


http://soft.galsprom.ru/buhsoft_pfr10.shtml

----------

[  -11      ? ]
   .               .

----------

[QUOTE=;52642691]  ?

*2008*
                                               7141
                                                5668
*2009*
                                                2650   
                                                1717

----------


## Evell

, .
   ...    ,    ,    2009    ,    2009    ,      . 
  -  + ,       .   1   ... 
 ,     ?    ""?    -   ?  ,    - 1?

----------

,  ,          ,         ?
    ""    " ." "",  ,    :        2008 

         2009.
 ?

----------

> ,               ,    .  "     ?
> (..)"


        .

----------

> ,  ,          ,         ?
>     ""    " ." "",  ,    :        2008 
> 
>          2009.
>  ?


    .   ,     2008 ,   2008   ,    ,     2009 .

----------

> .   ,     2008 ,   2008   ,    ,     2009 .


, .

----------


## 11

, ,      -    -11  ,     ????

----------


## NastasiaD

> -   .      (   )   :


 ,   .  :Redface:

----------

> .

----------

?

----------


## o-black-o

,      :Smilie: 
  -11   "     "       2009,     2010?

----------

** 2009

----------


## 5

!    ., ,       1/1.         (    ?)

----------


## o-black-o

> 2009


  ,     :yes:

----------

.
  ,    .
     1 ,               ,    . 
   ?            -4, .       ?
      ...

----------

-4   ...

----------

:    ,         .        23 . 183 .,       .         ,    :Frown:

----------

23      -4   :Frown:

----------


## Dupot

!
 ,  -        , .           .

----------


## Glawbuch

-11

----------

() ,    (  )?

----------


## -7

> (  )?


??   ??
  .

----------

,    2.7  -4-1   (   ),            :Frown:

----------


## -7

**,   ,     .

----------

-     ()?   .

----------

....   ""  -11     ,  -   ?  ?     .. ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


 -  ...   ......    ,  ,      ,        .
    ... .... 2010 .

----------


## firina1



----------


## _

, !!! 
  -   ,        , ,        . 
  ,        60 .,     . 
 -11
** . . 60,   .  0
*  2009 (  )* .  90869,     . 53512
*  2009* .  90674,     .  53366
*  2009*  .  255,   .  146

  -  ?

----------

2008 ... 60 ... 0
 2009 ... 90869 ... 53512
 2008 ... 60 ... 0
 2009 ... 90614 ... 53366
 2009 ... 255 ... 146

----------


## _

> 2008 ... 60 ... 0
>  2009 ... 90869 ... 53512
>  2008 ... 60 ... 0
>  2009 ... 90614 ... 53366
>  2009 ... 255 ... 146


 !   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ==

!
, :
 2009     ( 2009.)  ,        2008.        ?
 -11?
  -4-2  -6-1?   -  -  ,      =>   -4-2 12      ? + ,           ?
, !!

----------

""  ?.....  5

----------

**,  ...               ?

    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

>

----------

> **,  ...               ?
> 
>     ?


    .....     (((((

----------



----------


## Glawbuch

> .....     (((((

----------

.....(  ,    ,    USB-   )...

----------


## Folia

,   ? 
 , -11, , -6-1, -4-2. 
-4-1 ?

----------


## Palinna

> ,   ? 
>  , -11, , -6-1, -4-2. 
> -4-1 ?


     -4-1,   .

----------


## Folia

, -  ...   :Embarrassment: 
   ,   ...       4-1?

----------


## peach2

,    ,       .       -   ,         .  -  ,      , ..    ,     -   . ,    ,    ,         .   ,               .        -   :Smilie:

----------


## Mazoo

, . 
  2009   ,   1-  ()   (     ),    ?

   11, -6-1, -4-1?

   -       -,     (1 ).       -      ?

!

----------


## 78

, ,   ,   2009  ???   ?


2
***30:    <>.        <>.       :


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2009</>
   <>31.12.2009</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>4</>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>2</>
    +<>
    -<>
       <></>
       <>2009</>

----------



----------


## defus

!  ,      , ... ,               "  "? 1    1.     , ,        .  ,   2008     (    )  .          ,    .  :             ???    -  !?      ,  ...

----------


## Annkisl

, ,    2009  ,   -     2010.     -     ?
,   ,   ,    .

.

----------


## 78

> 


  -     2009....   1

----------


## adianva

> -     2009....   1


 ,             ,    .

----------


## 78

,   !!!! :Kiss:

----------


## andrush

> !  ,      , ... ,               "  "? 1    1.     , ,        .  ,   2008     (    )  .          ,    .  :             ???    -  !?      ,  ...


       ,         .         .        2     ""?   .

       50  100.       .       1000.
 -,       (    . )

----------


## andrush

> , ,    2009  ,   -     2010.     -     ?
> ,   ,   ,    .
> 
> .


      .

----------

,     ,     5      -4   ""        ?

----------


## Slonotopa

.   .      .  ,   .      .  !

1.   ( )   :  .,  .    ,         .      ..      ? ,  -  ?
   2 ,  ,     , ?

2.  .  ,       . .      "",           .   -   ?   -   ?   :            .    .  ?

3. ,    ,  2      , ,   3 .         (    .     ).          ,      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,     5      -4   ""        ?


.

----------


## Glawbuch

> ? ,  -  ?


  ,  -  .


> 2 ,  ,     , ?





> ,      ?

----------

, , -        .
  .   .     ..      .
,       .,    .      ,   .   .
   -11   ,     .  ,      .
      ?
      .?

----------

,      ?

----------


## 2007

> ,      ?


,   .    ,        .

----------

N 4 ().
   , ,   , -    ?

----------

()  ,   ( )  "".          (  ).

----------

-     ?

----------

: , , -4-2
    -4-1 ,  ?

----------

: -6-1, , -4-2  -6-1, , -4-1.  ,

----------

?

----------

http://nash-aktiv.ru/pamyatka-person...vannyiy-uchet/

----------

.
  ,    -.

----------

[/QUOTE]

   .?2  3      2

----------

> .
>   ,    -.



 ,    ()    "".            , ,   .

----------

.?2  3      2[/QUOTE]


 -11  3       
        ,   -11 ,    ,     .-11     .

----------

> ,    ()    "".            , ,   .


  ?     ?
   ?
     ,   .        , ..  .  . .
     . .

----------


## andrush

> .
>   ,    -.


 -11       ,    .
 -11  2009     
   -11

----------


## ˸

> ,   .        , ..  .  . .
>      . .


  :   ,   ,  -

----------


## ilokim81

4 ,   3 ,      ,    :Smilie:    .

----------


## JaneEyr

.       12      .    : 2 []: 
***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:

, ,   ?

----------


## elena_76

!
  1    .    10     .

----------


## Glawbuch

>

----------


## NastasiaD

-,  "0"  "-" -    ?
  - -   :Wink:

----------


## elena_76

,

----------


## lubezniy

10   ?

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,


,   12     :No-no: 
   ?

----------


## ˸

> 


     -

----------


## NastasiaD

> -


...! :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ,            ...

----------


## lubezniy

> -


        10 ?   ...  .

----------


## ˸

> ...!


  ? ...


> ...


 



> 10 ?


  ,  - 12

----------

> :   ,   ,  -


  ,   ,    
 .   
    ,    

   -11  .   .

----------


## elena_76

12

----------

, !      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> , !      ?

----------


## stas

**,    !

----------

, ,   6%,  ,   -11 ?          -     -11   ?    ?

----------

> ,   ,                 ,       .   ????


.

----------


## -

> ,    ,       .       -   ,         .  -  ,      , ..    ,     -   . ,    ,    ,         .   ,               .        -


        .           ,    .   /.
   ,       .    ,  ,  ,    ,        ,   .  ,         .
      ,    .

----------


## 7

!! 
 , .    40     .."  "  ...    - ((((( :Wow:

----------

2 []:   
***  COM! 

 80004004 

 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 
 .an_adr2006 c:\windows\system32\an_adr2006.prg    220  'CODER'  . 12 



   _ _-4-2 
    1 1 


  ,  .    ,      ?
 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Glawbuch

-    :Wink:

----------

,   ,      :Frown: 
, ,      ,      ,     ?

----------

> ,   ,     
> , ,      ,      ,     ?


     - "".
      /

----------


## ˸

> ,   ,


  39  40

----------


## Iris1

,,     C-4-2,   , -6-1
     : 1.-6-1, 2.  , 3.C-4-2.
 ,  ,    3 .
 ?

    ",    ,   ,     , "???????

----------


## Glawbuch

> ",    ,   ,     , "???????


 


> ,    3


   .      .

----------

> ",    ,   ,     , "???????


        -6-1 . , ,     .

----------

> -6-1 . , ,     .


  1 7.7    ...         -11.    -   - ,   ?

----------

Glawbuch, !!!!

  :   1   !

----------


## 2010

,      . ....  ...5 ....  2  ....       
   .     
      ?

----------


## NastasiaD

> 1 7.7    ...         -11.    -   - ,   ?


1    ,  .
  .
  .



> :   1   !


,           ?  :Wink:

----------

?          ?  1.07.2008  8.12.2009....  ?

----------

(  )

----------


## .

.   -,     ,      -   ?


-4-2, -6-1, -11,       -?          :
 , -6-1, -11....     (- , , , )?     ?
   - - (  -  - )   -6-1?
      ....   )))

----------

.        2.7   ,      -

----------


## _UNA_

/.   4-2      "    "  11 .   1 7.7 .      ,     L   -     ,   -   ?

----------

, -,     .    " "  " "?

----------

, ,     .     " "  " "?

----------

> .        2.7   ,      -

----------

5          xml,      dbf   :  ->   -> dbf  ( -   2  ,    xml    )

----------

!  -,           (  -11).    ?       ?     ?

----------


## JaneEyr

.            ,     ?   12  -      :Frown:

----------

,    -      ,

----------


## CatWoman

, .
     5,       ( 88,012.00).    ,  ?

----------

, 



   4 , 2   -   .



      4
  2

       ....       .

----------


## 78

,
. 2008 - 10, 5
 2008 - 10, 5
 2009 - 30, 15( )
 2009 - 40, 20
. 2009 - -10, -5

  2009, ,      ..    ...
 ?

----------

. 20*10*: -10, -5

----------


## 78

! !

----------

...  .        5?

----------

!  ....        ....     .        2009.  1  .

----------

,   3    ,    2009           ,    2 ,        ,       ,       (.)          ?    ,      2 ,      ?

----------


## JaneEyr

> ,    -      ,


..     ,     ""? , -, -    ""?

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## morozkova

..  -6-1, -4-2 -    ()     ...     (2), -11 (2 )... 

       ?!      ?? (      ,    ?  ,     ?)  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Dezl:  :Baby:

----------


## stas

> !  ....        ....     .        2009.  1  .


      -    .

----------


## 7

!
    2009  ().
      ,           ?
 ,      ?
.

----------

, ,   2009 .   , .   ,           ?  ,      ?

----------

!

   2007   


 2008: -135   -13613,0 .

    2008 
  135      .  13613  13091,00
  2008  
2008:   7789,00
2009:     -13091,00 

        :


2007          0                -13091,00
2008         7789,00              0


    (2009)   30203,00              0


2008      77890,00
2009      19582,00


 :  
2007 ??????   0          -13091,00
2009         19582,00


        2007 ?

    ( )
 <_>
                                                      <> : -13091
**30              66      (2007),
                            ' '=2009
    <>
                           <> : -13091
**30             123      (2007),
                              ' '=2009

----------

2008 ... 7789 ... 0
 2009 ... 0 ... -13091
 2008 ... 7789 ... 0
.........

----------

2010    .

 !!! )))

----------

, ,  ?
    -4-2      13002,  -6-1  "  ,  " 13002,   -11    13001

----------

1  2009  20  2010:
 01.01.2009  30.09.2009, ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,  ?
>     -4-2      13002,  -6-1  "  ,  " 13002,   -11    13001


 ,  .

----------

> 1  2009  20  2010:
>  01.01.2009  30.09.2009, ?


   01.01.2009  31.12.2009.
   3 . 0 .

----------


## Lara77

2 ,    .     "           ....."

     ?

----------



----------



----------

,   16-00   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  .

----------

> 01.01.2009  31.12.2009.
>    3 . 0 .


 )

----------


## Lara77

> 


 , !  :Glasses:  :Danko:

----------


## Lara77

""  ""  ?

----------

""   ,

----------


## Annkisl

!

    2.7,   ,   . 
 -4-2       . ,    .  ,           .
  ?

----------


## Iriska

,   3    . -  .?   ?       .

----------


## Lara77

7  . 
    ?

----------


## Lara77

, ..  .
        ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ..  .
>         ?


   ,      .

----------


## Lara77

lubezniy ,     "    2011"

----------



----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy ,     "    2011"


   (#1285).          .  , .

----------


## 78

, ,     ?
+(-6-1,  4-2, . . , -11(    .   ))      ?    ???

----------


## Glawbuch

> , ,     ?
> +(-6-1,  4-2, . . , -11(    .   ))      ?    ???


    69   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 78

60,    )))  !)))

----------

" ",                .     .

----------

?

----------

5,        .
  ,  . ,     ,       :Frown:   :Frown: .     ,       .      .
 ,         ,     ?

----------

!

       3             2009        2009.

----------


## Raspberry

> 7  .


    ,  .      1,  10 , :  - .18 (   ,    1).

----------


## zero zone

-6-1  .    :  -11?  -4-2?

----------


## Raspberry

> 3


  :yes:

----------

,    ...

----------


## Raspberry

,     ,     ,    .   :Big Grin:

----------

?

----------


## AnnaVa

, .  .   ,  .
   .     .   . :
1.     xml  -6-1 -     .?
2.    11  42   - ,   :

!!!20:    <>.  ,       <>  <>:


-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    -<>
    <></>
    <> "."</>
    <> "."</>
    <>087-107-052222</>

    = ,    .     ((((

----------


## zero zone

- ? -4-2, -6-1, -11-  ,    ???  :Wow:

----------

!!!   -11, -6-1  -4-2     ?     ???
    31    ??
 !!!

----------

> - ? -4-2, -6-1, -11-  ,    ???


-11  ,

----------


## grebenka

!
   ,  18.
         . ,    . ,     (  2008)   1 000 .    (  2009) 2 000 .
       :
1.  2009     1000
2. 2009  
3. 2009  nnn
4. 2009     2000

    :
1. 2008     1000 (   ,    )
2. 2008     1000
3.  
4.  

    .

     ,   ,      2008   - ?
,   , .

----------


## AnnaVa

!!!   , ))





> , .  .   ,  .
>    .     .   . :
> 1.     xml  -6-1 -     .?
> 2.    11  42   - ,   :
> 
> !!!20:    <>.  ,       <>  <>:
> 
> 
> -<_>
> ...

----------

2008 ... 1000
 2009 ...
 2008 ... 1000
 2009 ... [   2009  1000]
 2009 ... [ 2009   2009]

----------


## nillidiya

> :
> 1. 2009     1000
> 2. 2009  
> 3. 2009  nnn
> 4. 2009     2000


 -11

2008-1000
  2009 xxx

2008 -1000
2009- nnn

----------

> ...  .        5?


     !!! ..   . :     ->      -6-1    () -> 2009 ,     ->  ->      ->  ->  .

        ,        .    .

----------


## grebenka

*nillidiya*, **,  !     .

----------

,    : ..      ,          ?

----------

> ?


  :yes:

----------

!          ?

----------

,   .  
     ,     2009,    2010:
PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-...........-DCK-00001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.
     .  ,    .

----------

> !!!   -11, -6-1  -4-2     ?     ???
>     31    ??
>  !!!


-  ,   !!!

----------

http://www.pfrmsk.ru/pu/info/p1.htm

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   .  
>      ,     2009,    2010:
> PFR-700-Y-2010-ORG-...........-DCK-00001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.
>      .  ,    .


   -  ,   .

----------

.

----------

??

----------


## 25

> -  ,   !!!


        ____  31  2009 

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=322865&page=2

----------


## 1

!!!      3       ,     ? :Help!:

----------


## Larik

* 1*,  ,  ,    .

----------


## 1

> * 1*,  ,  ,    .


  ,             18   31 ,    2 ,     ,   - 4-2      / 7   8 .?   ? :Redface:    ,

----------


## Olga ekat

,    . ,    ,  .     :  -23009,00 ,   -23009,48
..    ,   -11   
       ,  ?,  -11       ?

----------


## grebenka

,  . 
* 1.      .  . .* -  ?      ?         ?
, *3*      ,     ?    *3* ?

----------


## Larik

2, 3, 3

----------


## grebenka

> 2, 3, 3


!        http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=pfr/pfr10.php

----------


## grebenka

,    ,  ...

----------

,       ,     01.07.2010  30.06.2011.    ,      .            ?    ,  .

----------


## gorchiha

,      ?  3  5 .?      (

----------


## 1

> ,    ,  ...


  ,   .  .,    -4 ,    .

----------


## AnnaVa

, .  .   ,  .
   .     .   . :
1.     xml  -6-1 -     .?
2.    11  42   - ,   :

!!!20:    <>.  ,       <>  <>:


-<_>
<>1</>
<> </>
-<>
-<>
<></>
<> "."</>
<> "."</>
<>087-107-052222</>

    = ,    .     ((((

----------

,       -4-2  -6-1?

----------


## Helper-2005

> -4-2  -6-1?


 1 . (): -6-1 +    + -4-2. .   -  ,    :Smilie: 



> xml  -6-1 -     .?


  2 : -11  -4-2

----------

> , .  .   ,  .
>    .     .   . :
> 1.     xml  -6-1 -     .?
> 2.    11  42   - ,   :
> 
> !!!20:    <>.  ,       <>  <>:
> 
> 
> -<_>
> ...


1.   -61      .
2.      .       , c  .

----------


## Rain8

> ,   .  .,    -4 ,    .

----------


## Irina_2010

, !!!!

----------

*Irina_2010*, :
   *.xml      ...           ...

  -         :
1.    
2.  Word   
3.     
4.  WordPad   
5.    
?

----------


## Irina_2010

)))   ,   ,     .   (  )  ))      .  )))   ,     :Wink:

----------

,      ...               ...

----------


## Irina_2010

> ,      ...               ...



 :Big Grin:        )))    ,            ))) ,     ,     "  " :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ˸

*Irina_2010*,              ?

----------

:
 2.7

----------


## Irina_2010

> *Irina_2010*,              ?


.  ))   2.7 !!!! ::flirt::

----------


## NastasiaD

....
    38,      68,

" " - 68?
" " - 68? 38?     - ?

----------


## 12345

,       2 ,  ....       ???   ,
  :     2010    2009,       -11??

----------


## NastasiaD

> -         :
> 1.    
> 2.  Word   
> 3.     
> 4.  WordPad   
> 5.    
> ?


, ,  - ! :: 
      !!!

----------

, !!! !!

           ,    ,   ,    -6-1  -4-2

----------

...

----------


## NastasiaD

> 2010    2009,       -11??


, 
   31.12.2009 ,   11.01.10  - .
   ,     ,    -   ,    -  "     "

----------


## 12345

,      ....    ???

----------


## NastasiaD

! !!!  2115!

----------

68

----------


## NastasiaD

!!!   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,      ....    ???


  ,  ,    ,    !        ....
   ,     1 ? (  :Wink: )

----------

-  
 .2008   4800                 4160

 2009                 14760                11070

                2008    4800                  4160
                2009    13520                 9580

 2010                    1240                  1490

          2009 18320  13740,  18320-14760=3560,   .    1240

----------


## NastasiaD

1240 -      2009. 13520= (  18320=) 
    2009. 14760=, 

4800=

----------

2009 1240 1490

----------

,

----------


## 12345

> ,  ,    ,    !        ....
>    ,     1 ? ( )


,   2-3((

----------


## NastasiaD

.
  ?   :Wink:

----------


## NastasiaD

, :
_" 192   ,   10  ....
 27-    ,   ,    ?

    -      10 ?
   ,       (  )    ,   ....    "  - "
   ,   68  "_

----------


## Glawbuch

> 27-    ,   ,    ?


 

 V.     
 13.  
 80.  
4.   ()     ( ,  )       ,              ...
    ()             ...

----------


## NastasiaD

1 -     ?
2 -        35400=
3 -    2-5-10 ,   , , ,        -         
(         !)
   -          +    68  !!!! 
 :Dezl:   :EEK!:

----------


## NastasiaD

,  , 
"       ."

----------


## aeroreda

,  ,  -       ., . ? 
   -    ?
        ?

----------


## 12345

,    ,  .      Check,    ,      -11  -4-1,  -4-2   ,?????    ??

----------

!
      ( ), : "  !"
???

----------


## Glawbuch

> !
>       ( ), : "  !"
> ???


 , ,   ..  ..

----------

Glawbuch )
 100 
       , )

----------


## oxana83

.   1.77 .,  509.
 -11 : .   :

-3928 

52550 .

1819 .
 ,  :
2
***40: .   <>  <> [50441.00]  
<> [52550.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [1819.00]     2009-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2010-   <> - 
<> [-3928.00]     2009-   <>.
.., [50441.00]   [52550.00] + [1819.00] + [0.00] - [-3928.00] = [58297.00].

    ?  ,  ,  "-"  "-"  "+",           "+",   ,     .   ?

----------

**  -11

----------

,  .    .   ,     (  ) ...
   ?

----------


## oxana83

2009, :
-3928
   2009
50441

 52550
   2009
1819
      -11    2008=3928

----------

... ...       2008     ** +3928,       2009     -3928?

----------


## oxana83

:
   2009.      ,   1    +?

----------


## oxana83

+,    
2
***30:    <>.   <> = 3928.00  <>  1-    2009- ,      (   ),   


 ?

----------


## o-black-o

...   .      -  1 ?
 5 ,  .

----------

2008 ... 3928
 2009 ... 50441
 2008 ... 3928
 2009 ... 48622
 2009 ... 1819

: 50441 - 48622 = 1819
3928 + 48622 =    2009  = 52550

----------


## oxana83

> 3928 + 48622 =    2009  = 52550


     ,     :Frown:

----------

() 

 :
 2008 ... 3928
 2009 ... 50441
 2008 ... 3928
 2009 ... 48622
 2009 ... 1819

----------


## oxana83

2008.
 -1040
 22499
 17531
   3928
2009
 3928
 50441
 52550

1819

----------

, ,     -1    ?     ? .

----------

*oxana83*,     :

 2008 ... 3928
_ 2009 ... 50441_ (   )
 2008 ... 3928
 2009 ... 48622
 2009 ... 1819

----------

, ,     .. ..            ,   ?

----------


## oxana83

> oxana83,     :
> 
>  2008 ... 3928
>  2009 ... 50441 (   )
>  2008 ... 3928
>  2009 ... 48622
>  2009 ... 1819

----------

> ...   .      -  1 ?
>  5 ,  .


 10%    .

 ?
   +    .

----------

, ,     .. ..            ,   ?

----------


## shrilanka

**,   :   ,    2009.  ...  / ...
     .

----------

...

95%,   2009      ,     ...
 :Smilie:

----------

.. ... ,      ,      :yes:

----------

**,   2009     2008...  ,           ... -  ...

        2010 -        ...

----------

:
 01.01.2010 .       (18210202010061000160) ........ . 
 01.01.10 .       (18210202020061000160) ...... . 
 :


 ?

----------

,   ,     ..     ,     ...    ...

----------

?

----------

> ,   ,     ..     ,     ...    ...


    ...

   -

----------

01.01.10 .  ,     2010     . ...        ...

----------

...

----------


## Glawbuch

> ...


   ,  .    ,    .    . :Frown:

----------

...     ...         -1

----------


## Glawbuch

> ...     ...         -1


    -  "  ". ,  . :Smilie:

----------


## Glaim

,   ,     ?    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,   ,     ?    ?


    ( ) .       .  :Smilie:

----------


## Glaim

,   - ,    ))

----------


## .

: 
   (.) -      .    ++.         .

----------


## Glawbuch

> (.) -


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  :Hmm:   ?        .     ,         .     ?

----------

,  1- ,         (). 2  -     ..........
    ???????????

----------

, ,    ()      ?

----------


## leika_katerina

(.. 18 )        ,     ,  !        !   !!!

----------


## ˸

> 


    ..."   ?"   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

.    ., - .  . ,       .  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .    ., - .  . ,       .  ?


     .  (  ) ?

----------


## Hausger

,  !  , , .   ,  .    ? 
.

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,  !  , , .   ,  .    ? 
> .


 ,   .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?        .     ,         .     ?


  ,         . ( ,   ,   )

----------


## Raspberry

> -1


 -   :Hmm:

----------


## Bucom

> ,  1- ,         ()...    ?


     :
   01.04.1996 N 27- (.  24.07.2009)
"  ()      "     2009 .: "     ,    1         ,   : ..." (   ).

----------


## Bucom

> ., - .  . ,       .  ?


      , ..  ,           ,  "   ".     -     ("...,   !..")  .

----------


## glawbuh

> , ,     -1    ?     ? .


 , -1 -        -11?

----------


## Bucom

> , -1 -        -11?


-1 - ( ) ;     .       (          );     ,      .

----------


## 7777777

, , -4-2        ,   ,     .  (  5)

----------

...         -4-1  ...

----------

!    2   25   . ,   ,   .     ?     -  1  !!!   :   9       PFR ,  , .       , ,     ,   PFR       .      (    )!!! :    .   ,         . ,    ,     ,     -,        2 , .  15 .  ?      ,   1 ,    .    -   !

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


  ,        .   .

----------

... ,   ...     1-      ...         -

----------

,     ,     2  (    ),      !!!  ,  ,       ,    - !     :     !? ? 5  ,   ,    ,   !    ?    -?    = 50  !!!(((  !

----------


## Glawbuch

** ,     ,     .     ?  :Smilie: 
  ( )       , .  -     .

----------

!!!      -   ,   -      .             ,   .   ,   ,     ?    -   -   ....         ....

----------


## Olga376

, ,         2009 .       1 ?  ,   ,   ?

----------


## Hausger

> , ,         2009 .       1 ?  ,   ,   ?


   ,    .     .

       -11       ,              .

  (   ) -         -11?? ,     ,  ?     - .

----------


## Glawbuch

> -11

----------

450   .   10%   .    ,         ,   .      !!!  ,         ,   (   800 .).   !    !

----------


## Glawbuch

>

----------


## Hausger

> 


.
     , ?       ..........    :Frown: ,  .

,    ???      .

 . 
         ,   . ?
   ,   -   ???

----------

-  , -   .     !        2010    ...
-       ...    -   ,    ,   ,  .   ,   ,    ,      .

----------


## Glawbuch

> .
>      , ?       ..........   ,  .
> 
> ,    ???      .
> 
>  . 
>          ,   . ?
>    ,   -   ???


     -11,       "".     .  :Redface:

----------


## Glawbuch

""
** ,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## RitaR

!

, ,   2009.   ,       (2008) -      ???
 -11    ??

----------

(  2008 ,   2009 ).   -11,    ,     .     ,        2009  (   ),      ( ). .

----------

** ,      <Caps Lock> -

----------


## Nina76

,          ,   .    .  ,   .         .    .  -11    -   ,      3 .  :Smilie:

----------


## RitaR

!  :Smilie:

----------


## Hausger

* :  . : ̔         ; Д         ;*

  .       .   .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Glawbuch

** , , . ,    .          ....  :Smilie:

----------


## Glawbuch

> * :  . : ̔         ; Д         ;*
> 
>   .       .   .


  ,

----------


## Teesh

,      .

     ,   .          ,          !!! 
    2009 .?

----------

...   ...    ,    ...        ...

----------


## Teesh

!         :Smilie:    ,     !

----------


## NastasiaD

> ...   ...    ,    ...        ...


,    ,    ,   0000000000 -    :Smilie: ,    2008
   ,  ,

----------


## NastasiaD

:
  : 
 : 

   ,    ,   .

----------

6%,   ,   \  . \  .
   .?    ,    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 6%,   ,   \  . \  .
>    .?    ,    ?


     -11,  - - ,   -    ....

----------


## Katrina97

, -.    ,    .
--11.     
- 42   
-   6-1    .
  ?

----------

,        7    ?     ....     ,    0????

----------


## NastasiaD

,      ,
 -6-1     , -6-1     .  (4-1  4-2)
  -6-1 (  )      -11
  .

       ,  (  1  7)   .       ,   ,    " "
      00000000000    (      ,   ) ,     (.  2218  2220)

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,    0????


 - ,       ,    -  !

----------


## NastasiaD

> 7    ?


            -   .

     -     "    "

----------

,      7     ,      ,  ,   .

     ,    ?

----------

2009        
 -11      2009.    , ,       ?

----------

2010

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,    ?


   26.02.10       ( 2132  )
   ,     ,

----------


## Jinah

2009.
  -11   "     "     2009 .
   2002  2008,  2009  - .
,     ,   2009 .
  ,       2009   .
         -       2009 ,      2008 .
  ?
 ?  :Help!:

----------


## ˸

> ,       2009   .


    ? ,   .,

----------


## Jinah

,     .
 ?  :Embarrassment: 
    2009,          2009 . 
    -11?

----------


## Jinah

> ? ,   .,


    (   )    :Frown: 
   ,   -      ,     (  -        ).

----------


## Snaky

2    
   6 ...
  ... ....        ,          (    ),   ...
 ... ))))
     :  ,   ,          ....   )))

----------


## Hausger

,       ?    ?   ?
  . ,   ,        ,       ,    ,       ,   .

----------


## Bucom

> , -.    ,    ...  ?


.  (   ""                   ).   .

----------


## Bucom

> 6%,   ,   \  . \  .
>    .?    ,    ?


"  " (   )    ,        .

----------


## Bucom

> ...   ...    ,    ...        ...


 ""    :      =    .  ..   #2239.

----------


## NastasiaD

> ...     :  ,   ,          ....   )))


    ?
   ....

----------


## NastasiaD

> ...""                   ).   .


  ,    ,   ,     -  ,   1 ...

       ?
  ,        .
 ,  .....
1 -    -     1     ....
2 -       ,   ,  ,    - , -       ....
2.1 - ?      ?

----------

> *K*,  1  ,  ....  ,  1  .


   ,  ?     1,     ++

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,        2007. 10%     ?


,  , :
1 -             ?
2 -  ,  10%     ,      ?

----------


## NastasiaD

5 ....,  " " -  ,  ..... ....

  ,     1,5  , -     ,     4-1,     4-2,   
1-       ( -11),   ""-" "-"  " -     ?...
-   -6-1   ....
2- -11   ....   1     
 :Help!: 
3-    -   -4-1  ?

----------


## NastasiaD

5  ,  01.01  01.06 ,       ...

----------


## NastasiaD

?
  ,     ,    -    
http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_moscow_cont_up/

-    ...

----------

, -,       -,      ?       ...

----------

, ,     5:    ( -4),        ,  ,  .      2 ,      : " : 0".   ,   "",  -  2.         "0" .  :Redface:

----------

:         (  5)      (-11) -    "0"  "2"     .  , !!!

----------


## Galateya

- ?   -   ,   . ..   .

----------


## mihast

:    2009,  ,  ,      .  ,         10%     ,          0 )))     ,    ????? :Wink:

----------


## 77

!    .
   1 8.1.    .
  -4-1  -4-2, ,          -4-1.           ,      .   ?  -          (. ,   ..)?     " :"     (..)" -   ,   ?

----------


## 77

03.09.2009  07.09.2009,   2
!!!20:        .
<> = 03.09.2009,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 01.09.2009,       !

  CheckXML -     -  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 03.09.2009  07.09.2009,   2
> !!!20:        .
> <> = 03.09.2009,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 01.09.2009,       !
> 
>   CheckXML -     -  ?


      ,   .

----------


## 77

-  ()
        2  -   8  .  ,    -  -  1  ,      -   !!!   ?

     2   !!!
 .

----------

,     :
      (),    ,   ,         .       1000.  ,   .

   ?      ?     ?
 .

----------


## Larik

*77*, ,  . , .  , . 26,

----------


## Larik

**,   (-11)    .
      10%  ,     .

----------

,        -   , ..      ,    ?

----------


## 77

!
   -              -       -4-1  -4-2?

----------


## lubezniy

> -       -4-1  -4-2?


-4-2 .

----------

> -4-2 .


    -

----------

( )  ,   ,        .     .   ? 
   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -


, .      ,    ( ),   ,      .

----------

( )  ,   ,        .     .   ?
   ?

,   ,  ,  -11   ,  . 
    3  4 ,    4 .  .

----------


## ˸

,   


> 3  4 ,    4 .


  ,-

----------


## NastasiaD

( ) :



> ,  , :
> 1 -             ?
> 2 -  ,  10%     ,      ?


      224    !
  ,          -11,
 ""  (   )    -  ,         ,     -11   - , ,  ...

?

----------


## NastasiaD

> 5  ,  01.01  01.06 ,       ...


   , ???
     5, 1  ,
   4-1   - ,    :yes: 
  .... :Frown:

----------


## 777

˸- ,     .        ,  , .   -11,   ,  ,        ,     ,   ?

----------


## Tammy

.        .    ..     ,      .    ,   -  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Tammy

-        ))  .

----------

, . .    .  2009.      / 10000  .  0,5            2009.  / 5000  0,25 .  ,    ,   2009.        2009.   130000,  1  50000,  ..  . 3         .    1967.  ,         !  .

----------


## RitaR

> .        .    ..     ,      .    ,   -  ?


..            -11 ( ) ....    !)))

      (-4-2),   ""   ,    " / /".....

----------


## Tammy

> ..            -11 ( ) ....    !)))
> 
>       (-4-2),   ""   ,    " / /".....


     -?

----------


## RitaR

, ..    -11  ,     ......
 ...   ,    " "       -  !   ,  )))

----------


## Tammy

-  .      .
        .
            .    ,      .

----------

,    .     26.02.    "" .  ,     12.    ,       . , ,   .  .    .

----------


## RitaR

-  !)
 ""    !   :Smilie: 

  ....   ,     !
   ".... 2009    ... -   ,      ,        ."

----------


## k1ndcat

,         ,   - . ,       "   " : -  _     8,  3     ,    124.                  "  3"  "   -"      -      :Frown:

----------


## RitaR

....   : .  , .26

 ..   : 
 _    8,  3     .

----------


## k1ndcat

,     :
  3

 : 	-, -, -
, , -
:

117587, . ,  , . 124

    -  .doc     http://www.pfrf.ru/ot_moscow_cont_up/

  8  :

 :    . , . ,



: 115280, , . , .18, . 2.

      ? .      . =(

----------


## RitaR

http://www.afga.ru/?p=14
    .....

...      ??

----------


## k1ndcat

,      (  )             -11.       ,    /.     26,      ,       ,    ""  ,  3-        124.       ,    .      26.           !  :Abuse:         ?         :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


   .  5 , -      :Smilie:    - ...

----------


## k1ndcat

,   -  ,     ,       ,      .     !   :yes:

----------


## alexstrel

,        ,    ,         ,           ,  ,       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        ,


 -4   (,  -6-1).     ,      .



> ,         ,           ,  ,       ?


 .         .     .

----------


## NastasiaD

- /  ,     -  ,   ,    ?   :Wow: 
  ....

----------


## alexstrel

*lubezniy*, !

----------


## .

, ,     :,  ,      ,     ,   2001.   ?  - ,.. ,      ,    .  -

----------


## shrilanka

*.*,     2001    .

----------


## Bucom

> *.*,     2001    .


...        (      ). ..    ?

----------


## .

,     .  ,    ?

----------


## .

> *.*,     2001    .


,,    ,   ?

----------

> *.*,     2001    .


      .

----------


## lubezniy

> - /  ,     -  ,   ,    ?  
>   ....


    .     .

----------


## lubezniy

> *.*,     2001    .


   "     " ?



> 7.       
> 
>  1.         ,   60 ,  ,   55 .
>  2.              .


            ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     .  ,    ?


 . ,   ,        :



> 2.         :
> 
>   =  / ( x ) + , 
> 
>   -     ;
>   -        () ( 29.1   ),      ,         ;
>   -            1  14   );
>   -       ( )       180 .           19   12     4          19 ,      180 ;
>   -        .

----------


## Hedgehog

-            .  ,    ,    ,   , .  .    -              ,         ,  .       (   " ")   .      -     ,               /          -  (       ).

----------


## .

,.   , .     /   ?        ,   ,2  2010         .    31/12/08. ,    1  2009.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,.   , .     /   ?        ,   ,2  2010         .    31/12/08. ,    1  2009.


.       ? ,   :



> 12.         ,            ,                  3  5  17          ,   11  30    .


       - , -  .

----------


## NastasiaD

> .     .


,    -    ,   ...

----------


## .

> .       ? ,   :
> 
>        - , -  .


     .3,5  17?       . .   ,  .      -         .

----------


## glbuh7

2010.
1.      )?
2.      -      ?

    14.12.2009 N 987 "       ()     " (    16.02.2010 N 16440)

67.  :
)                 ;

)       ,                   ;

)                    ()          ,     ;

)           - ,             ,    ,        ,           ;

)     ,   ,     ,    ;

)  ,  ,     ?   ,                ,      (   ).

----------

> 2010.
> 1.      )?


 - .        .



> 2.      -      ?


"         15.03.1997 N 318"





> )  ,  ,     ?   ,                ,      (   ).


 .    ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,     **


 ..      .

----------


## lubezniy

,   318-   (      ).
 . ) -    . ,  (  -       )     ,     -     . ,  .

----------

...

----------


## glbuh7

!    ,       -  , , . , , .   .
         ,   ,     -        !!!!    !!!

  , !!!

----------

!!!      ,        .  -  ((...    .          ? .

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!      ,        .  -  ((...    .          ? .


     .         .

----------

)      ... ..  - ?

----------

,      .

----------


## Tereza

,  ,  ,     ,   .  -11     ,   ,     .   .   .

----------

> ,  ,  ,     ,   .  -11     ,   ,     .   .   .


 .     2005,    2006,     .          "".

----------


## Tereza

-11      ,   , .  , ,       .

----------

,   ,     ..    .         .     ?  !!!

----------


## vent

.,         ,     1800 .       ,     2-        .       ,          , ,       31.12.2009,     .   ,     .         ,   ,     ,       .   ,      ,    .    ,    2           ,     ,        .   ,     .       ,  ,        ,        .  ?

----------

:
         .    -   ,     .           "  .....  -      ....  . 
  -     .

----------


## Bucom

> ,   ,     ..    .         .     ?  !!!


1.  -1  "" -         .
2.     .
3.      -       (  )    -    "" - ,  -11  .          ""   "" -11.      .
4.         10  .          .

----------

,  .
  .   2007 .   ,     . 
 2009   .    ,  2007.  -    (,   ).      ,     . .

----------


## Bucom

(2007: 10%  4%), , ,     ( ,   ) -   .          ,       -  : .           :       .

----------

Bucom, .
           . ,        .
     , ,   .

----------

!   ,   .               .      -  . -    ?      :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,   ,     ..    .         .     ?  !!!


  !    !
      .          -   .     ,        .

       :
)    (  ) -       (). ..    -   .        -   .      ,        ()    -   .     () -   .
)      ( 10%  , ).       "".  - . ,   ,        ...  ,   ,   "".         (  )    . , -,      .

           .
==
 ,   ,         2006-2007

----------


## .

> !   ,   .               .      -  . -    ?


          ?
   "  ".....
  (  )? 
  ? 
  ? 
  :              ?    ,         ?
    ?

----------


## .

> ,  .
>   .   2007 .   ,     . 
>  2009   .    ,  2007.  -    (,   ).      ,     . .


      ,          (  ).
 2006-2007   1   . ( )

*!!!   !!!    !!!    !!!,         ( ).* 

    4. -             XML ( 7.0). 2008-2009 -    7  1
   (4    ).
.
,       .    ....

----------


## NastasiaD

.   01.03.2010.,      3,  "" . ,  -11   11.03.2010 (-    ),      .

  .  ,     ,       ,   11.03.2010    .   ,      ,   "" ,   .
  , .  (    )   , ,      -11 (    !)
  "  -"...    ....
 , ,     -  , ,  - -    ????
   -   - ,   - .

 ,     ,     ,     -    ,  3 .
     (    )

   :
1 -   ,      (        :Wink: )
2 -  ,    ,      -     ?  ?     ?
   ?
3 -   ,     ,        ?

  ,   ,   
 -,     ,  ,    ,   -     ,    !!!

----------


## Katerina3783

*NastasiaD*     .     -        :yes:          .  :yes:

----------


## NastasiaD

" "!
   ?

  ,       "",     :Wow:      .....

----------


## Katerina3783

,     -     :Wow: 
     -      .       -               .
    ?

----------


## NastasiaD

,   (,    , ,        ,   )
    .

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,     -    
>      -      .       -               .
>     ?


   , !
  "   " .....
  "    "  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katerina3783

*NastasiaD*   -        -     ,      :Wow: 
     -     -   ,  ...   -   .

----------


## NastasiaD

!!!
  ,  -    . 
 ,               ,   , ,      !!!
  ,    .

  -    "  - ",  " " -      ?   ,    "",    !!!

  -  ,   ,  ,      , ,    .      ,  ,    ?

  ,      ....
        ,         ,  ,    :Razz:

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,


 ,      ,    ""  :Rotate: 

..

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,     -    
>      -      .


      ,      :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ""?

----------

.,       1 7.7,  ,  .          ,     ,   ,

----------

.   ,   ***30:    <>:    <>    <>,     <>   
 :Frown:

----------


## NastasiaD

> 


  .
        ,   ,   ,  ""  " "
  ,     ,   ?       ...  :Lupa:

----------


## mizeri

***30:        .
  : ;  : 2009 .
   ()   ()  ,    <>,        (-16800.00)/(-22400.00) = 2.4/3.1:
   = 22754.57  :
 = (-22400.00)*2.4/3.1+16800.00 = (22754.57-22400.00)*2.4/3.1+16800.00 = 17074.51,    (    10 .)    = 17065.93.


  ???    2.4  3.1?

----------

-

----------


## mizeri

> -


    )))))))))   ,     280000, -     ,        . 
,     - (((

----------


## NastasiaD

> 


 ,     :Wow: 
 - 
..

----------

...

----------


## NastasiaD

:Embarrassment: 
     ,   ,    ,   ....
.......      ..... :Rotate: 

P.S.  :    ROFL -

----------



----------


## NastasiaD

:Embarrassment: 


,  

 ? , "NastasiaD,    "
ROFL*3

----------


## NastasiaD

,   -   :Frown: 

 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
  .......
  ,

----------


## NastasiaD

"   "
          . 
 ,   ,    . 
 .  , !     :yes:

----------


## Lara77

CheckXML- 
  ,    ,   ,  2000!!!!!!

   2   .......
 - ? .  2-?

----------

1999.99

----------


## lubezniy

1999.98  :Smilie: 



> CheckXML- 
>   ,    ,   ,  2000!!!!!!


 CheckXML    .



> - ? .  2-?


 - .   - .    .

----------


## mizeri

,  ""  ,   ,                ,     ))))

----------


## Gi-Gi

:       .   ,     17 .   ,        .   :   ,  1           .       19 ,       10%, ..      14  (???).  14    1 . ,   ,   ???

        ,   ,.. 14        .     14     ,    .     ???    .

----------


## NastasiaD

,          ...     ,         ,     ....

      ,        "    ,    ,   "?  :Wow: 
          (    ?)

   ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

> 19 ,       10%, ..      14  (???).  14    1 . ,   ,   ???
> 
>      ???


 _" 2-               "_

----------

> ,


    15.03.1997 N 318 (.  10.03.2006) "     ()      "
. 35  36.




> 


  -    .

----------


## NastasiaD

> 


  :yes:  



> 


 -   :Big Grin:

----------

> -


   ... :Smilie:

----------

> _" 2-               "_


!    .         .  !!!

----------


## Jenya1980

> : 
> 1.   CheckXML         . 
> 2.            ,   COM (, "*   COM-  * ").  ,       CheckXML   .      CheckXML   ,    -.


    (   )  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> (   )  ?


 ,  -  ?  :Wink:

----------


## NastasiaD

> -


  :yes:

----------


## Jenya1980

> 


    ,  ?

----------


## NastasiaD

,       ! 
     -    ,       

    " "           :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

..    :Big Grin: ,   " "

----------


## Gi-Gi

> _" 2-               "_


 ,      -.   2   ,      ,    14    1 .      "-",     ... 

*,* ** ?  , -,  ... , .     :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## NastasiaD

....  ,    ,      ,    01.03.   -  ,     , ..    .
 .... 14     ...
...     , 
...     22.02 (    ,   ) ,      22.02 (   11.03      ,        ,      01.03  "    11.03" -        ...)

----------


## NastasiaD

....       (    ,   ,    )

" "            -6. .. ,         ,           (/ ) -    759 ....
        ....   "" .......  ( ,  ,   -        :Stick Out Tongue: )     ...."  "

     ?      ? 
 ,     ,       ...  :Frown:

----------


## NastasiaD

, :

1-  ,     ,       ,      (.. 23.03+14)   ?

2-    -

   ...

----------


## NastasiaD

> ,    ?


:      " !"
     ,      -     -    (    )

 :
 -    35000  - " " [U][U]    , 
 -    759  -     , /  ,      ,      .

        "  "    , :
1 -      
2 -      
   ,    !!!
      ,      ,   ** **?

----------


## NastasiaD

> !!!





> -    .


  - ....
 -    N  ?

----------

,           ,    1 7    ,

----------

> "  "


  ... "    ..."

      : _"           ."_. ..             ,    .

----------


## NastasiaD

!
: "  "       .....   ,     -  ?




> ...


   ,     ....



> "    ..."


  ""

----------

> !
> : "  "       .....   ,     -  ?


.

----------


## NastasiaD

!   :yes:

----------


## Non-BK

-        CheckXML.     ISP      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -        CheckXML.     ISP      ?


, .

----------


## NastasiaD

:
 ""    ,
,      
2-   
     ....  :Big Grin: 

,  ....

----------


## Po4emy_4ka

! !  ,       **   .  ,    . .   . ,     .   .   ?   ?  .

----------


## NastasiaD

10%

----------


## Po4emy_4ka

*NastasiaD*  :Big Grin: , .... ,        ...  10%  0 ))))) ...,       ))))

----------


## Larik

*Po4emy_4ka*, 
,    ,    .

----------


## Po4emy_4ka

*Larik*, .  :Smilie:   :Big Grin: ....     ...  :Big Grin:    ,* NastasiaD* *Larik*

----------

, ,    2008. ,/  !   ,   .?  ,     ..   ,       ,  ,/    ..?

----------


## Glawbuch

> , ,    2008. ,/  !   ,   .?  ,     ..   ,       ,  ,/    ..?


 -11

----------


## serbinko

,      ,      ,      2010    -1.  1 (293 )  -    , ..  -   1,       .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ,      ,      2010    -1.  1 (293 )  -    , ..  -   1,       .


       (   ).       .

----------


## Bucom

> -1


      "".      :

----------


## lubezniy

> "".      :


...     .      .

----------


## serbinko

!      .           ?       ,    ,      .   C     )

----------


## lubezniy

> !      .           ?       ,    ,      .   C     )


  .

----------


## serbinko

> .


,       -1,  6-1   exel,   )

----------


## Good

, , ,   :       2010 .?       ? !

----------


## Glawbuch

*Good*,     ?

----------


## Good

> *Good*,     ?


 !      ?   ?  1     ?   ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,           ,    1 7    ,


 ,  .   .  :
-2 ()
-3 ()

----------


## Bucom

> ?   ?  1     ?   ?


   2010      .      2010  ()  ,    27-,  1  2010 ,     2010  ( ) -  1  2011

----------


## lubezniy

> *Good*,     ?


 ,       -      ,      2010      .     ,  ,    .

----------

> -11


  ,      ?    ,

----------

,  ,,         2009.,,,  1000(    ),    ,     ,     .     ?   , ,                ,    .         .   :
1)   ,     ,  ,       ?
2)     ,  ,    ?
3)    ,                  ,           ?
   !

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,      ?    ,


  :yes:

----------


## mizeri

> ,  ,,         2009.,,,  1000(    )


 -             .           ,  ,     ,          :Frown:

----------


## Glawbuch

> -             .


 -11

----------


## mizeri

> -11


  :yes:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


.       ,        -11.

----------


## Bucom

> .       ,        -11.


  .  .    ,     "" .

----------


## mizeri

,        ( )   .   .     (,   ..),    .   ? "  "?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        ( )   .   .     (,   ..),    .   ? "  "?


  .

----------


## mizeri

> .


 :Smilie:

----------


## 010101

?
     ?       ?    2

----------


## Bucom

> 


 - 10%    (    ).    ""    .  2- -  50 .     (    2-  ).

----------


## 010101

> - 10%    (    ).    ""    .  2- -  50 .    ** (    2-  ).


.    ,  2   , .. - ,  ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,  2   , .. - ,  ?


,     50 .,      (   ).

----------

> ,


.

----------


## _

!   15%   ,  ,  ,    .      ?             - .     .

----------


## Bucom

> .  !   15% ...

----------


## 3

! !  .        .         ,   . .    :Wow:     ?  :Embarrassment:  !!! !  :Frown:

----------

-         -11.

----------


## 3

!  :Redface:

----------


## Sv1

2010.   ?

----------


## lubezniy

-    .    ,     2010  -    2-.

----------


## Sv1

?

----------

> ?


C    .

----------

,    .   2010 ,   1-   ,              ? 
      -1 ,     /     ?
      ,   - ...

----------


## Bucom

> 


             -   (        " " ).    -  .  -1  ,    1-     (. .,  100, 110, 130, 140, 150   1).

----------

> -   (        " " ).    -  .  -1  ,    1-     (. .,  100, 110, 130, 140, 150   1).


  -1 ,    . ..   .       ?          .

----------


## Bucom

.          ,   " "    .

----------


## saigak

-   ...
 1  2011     .?
    10.11.2010      \.  2010  -1     ,  ..   .
21.01.2011      :  01,02,03.2011     . .    :
1.   01.01.2011  31.03.2011
2.  01.01.11  22.01.11 -   \ (      5?)     21.01.11  ...
 :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------

,   -1?      5?
       -     ,   ,        2010    .... 
 ..   -     (  2011 ),   -                 (..        -      ).                , ..      .          -1.    ?    , ..  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

-1 -  .    .     ,   . ,    .  , ,  .

----------

,     . 
  ,  ,  -1  5?       :  -1/ - ....      ......

 -?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,...      ....       .....  ,      ...  (    -   ?  :Wow: )    ,      , ..    2011 ....  ,            (    - ,  , )  ,       2011      -1..... 5           :Wow: .......

 ,       ,     ... ,   ..... , , .....

----------


## Raspberry

> 2.  01.01.11  22.01.11 -   \ (      5?)    21.01.11  ...


.
01.01.11 -  22.01.11 
23.01.11 - 31.03.11 .   6-1.
    5  ,   1.  :Wink:

----------


## NastasiaD

-1 :   :
1.              .
(    ,   ,         )
2. ,      -,        .
( ,  )

  ?
  ?

----------


## saigak

Raspberry, .   .

----------

> ?
>   ?


  .       ,       ....     -   2011    -1... ,        ,  ,    , -  ,     . .. -   ,     , ..     2010         ,     ..... ..    ,      .....  .....  :Wink:

----------

